# Maritimes + New England best fares to Orlando (Post em)



## Ted in Halifax

Okay ... thought I'd start a thread to track air fares from the East Coast to Orlando.  So if you see something out there, please post it.  The more details the better.

Examples

Portland Maine PWM to MCO  Feb 6 to Feb 16th.
2 Adults 2 kids
No bag fees
Stop over in JFK
Total cost of flight   	 $961.60 USD  
So $240 US each person taxes in.

fare from jetblue.com

Special cost notes I will add:   Need a stay park and fly, since flight leaves 6am., estimated cost of $200 USD for this.

 - - - -- -  - - - - - - -


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Portland Maine PWM to MCO Jan 9 to Jan 19th.
2 Adults 2 kids
No bag fees
Stop over in JFK
Total cost of flight 751.20 USD
So $188 US each person taxes in.

- - -- details  - - - - - 

Adult Fare   	$104.00 USD
Child Fare 	$104.00 USD

Sat, 09 Jan 10
  Flight 609
  Flight 153

2:30 PM 	Depart 	Portland, ME (PWM)
3:49 PM
5:00 PM 	Connect 	New York City (JFK)
8:08 PM 	Arrive 	Orlando, FL (MCO)

Adult Fare 	$104.00 USD
Child Fare 	$104.00 USD

Tue, 19 Jan 10
  Flight 150
  Flight 602

8:56 AM 	Depart 	Orlando, FL (MCO)
11:22 AM
12:40 PM 	Connect 	New York City (JFK)
1:54 PM 	Arrive 	Portland, ME (PWM) 
fare from jetblue.com

Special cost notes I will add: Need a stay park and fly, this may involve 2 nights of hotel stay if you couldn't get to the airport on day 1 for flight and didnt want to drive full way home on the return, estimated cost of $250 USD for this.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

from transatholidays.com

Total: 	$1,918.96  (works out to $480 CDN per person)
Price taxes not incl. :  	$996.00 * 	 
Other taxes :  	$839.76 	 
Sales tax :  	$83.20 	 
Departure

    * Thursday, March 4, 2010
    * from Halifax (Halifax International) at 7:30 AM
    * To Orlando (Orlando International) at 10:10 AM, Thursday, March 4, 2010
    * Flight TS 374 operated by air transat
    * Economy Class

Return

    * Thursday, March 11, 2010
    * from Orlando (Orlando International) at 11:30 AM
    * To Halifax (Halifax International) at 4:00 PM, Thursday, March 11, 2010
    * Flight TS 375 operated by air transat
    * Economy Class

Specifications

    * 4   Passengers

 - - - - - Direct Flight - - - - - 
Not aware of Bag Fees ...


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Westjet.com not working this morning ....


----------



## Ted in Halifax

westjet

1 Adult: 377.98 + Taxes and fees: 133.25 = 511.23 CAD

Depart: 06:30 AM
Arrive: 07:58 AM
Thursday, 21 January
Halifax , NS , CA (YHZ)
Thursday, 21 January
Toronto , ON , CA (YYZ)
WestJet
Non-Stop / WS 663
Cabin: Economy / Boeing 737-700
flight info
Connecting Flight
Depart:10:30 AM
Arrive:01:15 PM
Thursday, 21 January
Toronto , ON , CA (YYZ)
Thursday, 21 January
Orlando International , FL , US (MCO)
WestJet
Non-Stop / WS 1228
Cabin: Economy / Boeing 737-800
flight info

Depart:
02:00 PM
Arrive:
04:44 PM
Thursday, 28 January
Orlando International , FL , US (MCO)
Thursday, 28 January
Toronto , ON , CA (YYZ)
WestJet
Non-Stop / WS 1229
Cabin: Economy / Boeing 737-700
flight info
Connecting Flight
Depart:
07:45 PM
Arrive:
10:45 PM
Thursday, 28 January
Toronto , ON , CA (YYZ)
Thursday, 28 January
Halifax , NS , CA (YHZ)
WestJet
Non-Stop / WS 650
Cabin: Economy / Boeing 737-700
flight info


----------



## Ted in Halifax

http://www.airtran.com/

Costed this for 1 person...

flight details 
  Departing: Wednesday, January 06, 2010 Earn 1 A+ credit   $84.00 - Coach 
  Portland, ME (PWM) to Baltimore/Washington, MD (BWI) Flight 321 
  5:42 PM     7:20 PM  

  Baltimore/Washington, MD (BWI) to Orlando, FL (MCO) Flight 499 
  8:05 PM     10:18 PM  



  Returning: Saturday, January 16, 2010 Earn 1 A+ credit   $84.00 - Coach 
  Orlando, FL (MCO) to Portland, ME (PWM) Flight 799 
  9:56 AM     12:47 PM 

Total Cost of Flight $199.80 

Baggage Fees $15 .... x both ways

So cost would be approx $230 USD plus car parking and hotel as necessary ...


----------



## MikeyNS

Air Canada
March 4-11
Halifax -> Orlando Direct

$533.75 all in. ($115 of that is taxes).

or via Montral, March 4-11
$491.75 ($114 of that is taxes).


----------



## mcgraws

I got Halifax to Orlando Feb 3 departure and Feb 11 DIRECT return for $1960 all in for 4 adults.

Feb 3 depart 6:25am through Montreal, arrive Orlando 12:05pm
Feb 11 depart 6:35pm direct to Halifax, arrive around 11pm

Thought this was a not bad deal especially with arrival and departure times we will have almost 9 full park days!

Add the buy 4/get 3 at AKL and we're doing this trip for only about $500 more than a 7 night Pop Century for 3 people in 2006.

Can't wait till we go, only 75 MORE DAYS!!!!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

For an advance ticket purchase out of YHZ that is a good find.  Plus the opportunity cost of driving to the US in February is more (i.e get caught in a snow storm and you would wish that you had selected YHZ)

Good find!  mcgraws ... who are you flying through?  AC?


----------



## gilsan

We bought from Air Canada yhz to mco direct at the end of April. it was $229, (303 with Tax) down and $224, (256 with tax). A total of $1670 for 3. Not great but not bad. I am happy to pay a little extra for the direct flight.

We leave on a Thursday at 2:55pm arrive 5:41 coming back we leave Orlando at 6:40pm and arrive at 11:10pm. So we have a nearly whole day the last day.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I think that is a fine fare .. especially when you are buying for 3 ....  I have always bought for 5 people, so any savings is multiplied by 5 ...  when it is just me and my wife ...  I think I'll be paying the extra to leave from Halifax  

A fare of around 500 from Halifax is fine in my books ... especially when bought that far in advance. $550 is fine!

If I saw one below 300 I could be returning to Disney very quickly ...especially with the 4 for 3 moderate deal at Disney


----------



## zarvgirl

Nothing to add yet, just happy someone has started this thread.
THANKS


----------



## Applemomma

I got AC for $533 taxes in to Tampa from Halifax this past May. Tampa was slightly cheaper then Orlando so if you're renting a car it might be an option. I really tracked the prices before I bought and that was a seat sale.....just after we bought it went up $200 each!


----------



## mcgraws

Sorry Ted forgot to put that in the post, we're flying Air Canada both ways, could have done direct on Thursday Feb 4th for same rate but it was an afternoon flight only arriving Orlando after supper so we chose the Feb 3rd departure that arrives at noon.  Here's hoping there's no bad weather in Montreal to hold us up.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

havent checked today but continental was 507  pp from hali to newark to orl.  depends on who checks you in in regards to bag fees.  supposed to be 15 for first and 25 for each additional.


----------



## MikeyNS

Just thinking about my October 04 flights from Halifax.. return was like $320 all in with Air Canada. Those were the days ...

I know we'll be hitting Maine one of these days for the savings (now a family of 4 who all need tickets!).. I hope Continental gets competetive!


----------



## RainbowsMist

Family of 5 Non Stop Portland - Orlando

Departing: Jet Blue - Portland Monday - April 26th

  Airfare / Adult ( details)    $ 96.74 USD    
  Taxes / Adult ( details)    $ 17.86 USD    
  Subtotal /    $ 114.60 USD    
  X 3 Adults    $ 343.80 USD    

  Airfare / Child ( details)    $ 96.74 USD    
  Taxes / Child ( details)    $ 17.86 USD    
  Subtotal /    $ 114.60 USD    
  X 2 Children    $ 229.20 USD    


*Total cost of flight    $  573.00 USD  *

Returning: Air Tran May 9th

Departing (Coach) 
Airfare / passenger 87.44 
Taxes / passenger (details)  $17.16 
Subtotal / passenger $104.60 
x 5 passenger(s) $523.00 


*Total Cost of Flight $523.00  (add on $15 each for luggage + $6 for seat selection) = $628*

*Grand Total = $1201 *   Much better than $4102.00 with AC..and that's WITH a seat sale!


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

RainbowsMist said:


> Family of 5 Non Stop Portland - Orlando
> 
> Departing: Jet Blue - Portland Monday - April 26th
> 
> Airfare / Adult ( details)    $ 96.74 USD
> Taxes / Adult ( details)    $ 17.86 USD
> Subtotal /    $ 114.60 USD
> X 3 Adults    $ 343.80 USD
> 
> Airfare / Child ( details)    $ 96.74 USD
> Taxes / Child ( details)    $ 17.86 USD
> Subtotal /    $ 114.60 USD
> X 2 Children    $ 229.20 USD
> 
> 
> *Total cost of flight    $  573.00 USD  *
> 
> Returning: Air Tran May 9th
> 
> Departing (Coach)
> Airfare / passenger 87.44
> Taxes / passenger (details)  $17.16
> Subtotal / passenger $104.60
> x 5 passenger(s) $523.00
> 
> 
> *Total Cost of Flight $523.00  (add on $15 each for luggage + $6 for seat selection) = $628*
> 
> *Grand Total = $1201 *   Much better than $4102.00 with AC..and that's WITH a seat sale!



wow!  i checked jet blue last nite for our dates the 16th - 30th of april and i would of saved maybe 100 bucks.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

RainbowsMist ... why add bag fees?  Jetblue gives you the first bag per person free ... 

You are basically doing the same flight as we did last week ...


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Just a heads up ...  I'm seeing some YHZ to MCO fares in Feb and March that work out to just under 500 per person.   March Break excluded ....  

I've looked at Continental and Air Canada.
Example ...  thru Continental.

March 10 to March 24th

2 Adults (age 18 to 64) 	  	778.00 CAD
2 Child 	  	778.00 CAD
Additional Taxes/Fees 	  	414.96 CAD
Total Price 	  	1,970.96 CAD

Connects in Newark ...


----------



## RainbowsMist

Ted in Halifax said:


> RainbowsMist ... why add bag fees?  Jetblue gives you the first bag per person free ...
> 
> You are basically doing the same flight as we did last week ...



The return is with Airtran..they have baggage fees.  I would love to fly back with Jetblue however their fares are really hight for our return flight.  No idea why...


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I see .. I thought both ways were jetblue!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

via continental ...

Depart:3:37 p.m.
Wed., Mar. 10, 2010
Halifax, NS Canada (YHZ) 	
Arrive:5:05 p.m.Wed., Mar. 10, 2010
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 	
Change Planes. Connect time in New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) is 1 hour 5 minutes .
Depart: 6:10 p.m.
Wed., Mar. 10, 2010 New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 	Arrive:
9:15 p.m. Wed., Mar. 10, 2010 Orlando, FL (MCO) 	Flight Time:
3 hr 5 mn 

Continental flight 2430 operated by ExpressJet Airlines, Inc. dba Continental Express. Depart: 2:35 p.m.  Wed., Mar. 24, 2010
Orlando, FL (MCO) 	Arrive: 5:37 p.m.
Wed., Mar. 24, 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 	Flight Time:
3 hr 2

Depart:8:40 p.m. Wed., Mar. 24, 2010
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 	Arrive:11:59 p.m.
Wed., Mar. 24, 2010 Halifax, NS Canada (YHZ) 

$1,960.20 USD = 2100 cdn~


----------



## Fundytrail

Ted in Halifax said:


> Just a heads up ...  I'm seeing some YHZ to MCO fares in Feb and March that work out to just under 500 per person.   March Break excluded ....
> 
> I've looked at Continental and Air Canada.
> Example ...  thru Continental.
> 
> March 10 to March 24th
> 
> 2 Adults (age 18 to 64) 	  	778.00 CAD
> 2 Child 	  	778.00 CAD
> Additional Taxes/Fees 	  	414.96 CAD
> Total Price 	  	1,970.96 CAD
> 
> Connects in Newark ...



Ted, now if you could only sprinkle some pixie dust on that and change the dates to April 10th & 20th.


----------



## mcgraws

Newark scares me in the winter though, I've been delayed through Newark and it seems to happen alot.

Also just got my credit card bill and I was wrong about my rate, it was a little less than I thought, actually $888 each way for a total of $1876!!!! for 4 of us out of Halifax, through Montreal going, direct returning with Air Canada so 2 free checked bags each.

I'm excited about the trip and even more now that my flights were under $1900


----------



## fan1080

Some great deals posted here.

We've enjoyed direct flights out of halifax for 3 of our past trips; Canjet, through Transat Holidays. For our last trip, we went during March break earlier this year, so the direct flights from Halifax were out of the question. Supply and demand pushes those flights way too high during March break.

We flew Airtran out of Portland for that trip, $89 each way, plus baggage fees. Still alot cheaper that flying out of Halifax, even after paying for hotel, gas, etc.

Friends of ours are going March break 2010, and are very attached to the direct flights with Transat. They are paying over $900 per person..... but they feel it's very much worth it.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I'm toying with the idea of a quick return to Disney. Would book a flight from YHZ to MCO, if I can find a sub $400 CDN deal.  Otherwise, might make the trip to Maine again.  

If anyone sees a deal from approx March 10 to March 24th , please let me know.

Ted


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I looked thru Allegiant and found a departure to St Pete's (less than 2 hours to Orlando) from Bangor ...   This is for early December.  It runs $39.99 (departure) + $59.99 (return) us plus taxes.  Dec 7 to Dec 14th ...


http://www.allegiantair.com/


----------



## caisland

We like flying Southwest out of Manchester NH. $900.80 US return for 4 people non-stop, no baggage fees.

Air Pricing    Passenger Type  	Trip  	Routing  	Fare Type  	Base Fare  	
Govt. Taxes
and Fees
Govt. Taxes and Fees Help
	Quantity 	Total
Adult 	Depart 	MHT-MCO 	Wanna Get Away 	$94.88 	$17.72 	4 	
$450.40 $490.40
Your Pricing Breakdown
Close Close
Base Fare 	$94.88
+ Excise Taxes 	$7.12
Advertised Fare 	$102.00
+ Segment Fee 	$3.60
+ Passenger Facility Charge 	$4.50
+ Security Fee 1 	$2.50
Total per Passenger 	$112.60
x 4 Passenger(s)
SubTotal 	$450.40
EarlyBird Check-in 	
$10.00
x 4
SubTotal 	$40.00
Total 	$450.40 	$490.40
1 Security Fee is the government-imposed September 11th Security Fee.
Adult 	Return 	MCO-MHT 	Wanna Get Away 	$94.88 	$17.72 	4 	
$450.40 $490.40
Your Pricing Breakdown
Close Close
Base Fare 	$94.88
+ Excise Taxes 	$7.12
Advertised Fare 	$102.00
+ Segment Fee 	$3.60
+ Passenger Facility Charge 	$4.50
+ Security Fee 1 	$2.50
Total per Passenger 	$112.60
x 4 Passenger(s)
SubTotal 	$450.40
EarlyBird Check-in 	
$10.00
x 4
SubTotal 	$40.00
Total 	$450.40 	$490.40
1 Security Fee is the government-imposed September 11th Security Fee.
	$189.76 	$35.44 	4 	$900.80
Your Pricing Breakdown
Close Close
Base Fare 	$189.76
+ Excise Taxes 	$14.24
Advertised Fare 	$204.00
+ Segment Fee 	$7.20
+ Passenger Facility Charge 	$9.00
+ Security Fee 1 	$5.00
Total per Passenger 	$225.20
x 4 Passenger(s)
Total 	$900.80
1 Security Fee is the government-imposed September 11th Security Fee.
	Total Due 	$900.80
Bags Fly Free. No charge for first or second checked bags
Air Itinerary
Depart
Jan
12
	Manchester, NH to Orlando, FL
Tuesday, January 12, 2010
Travel Time 3 h 35 m
(Nonstop) 	
#2456 	Depart Manchester, NH (MHT)
	7:35 AM
  	Arrive in Orlando, FL (MCO) 	11:10 AM
Return
Jan
19
	Orlando, FL to Manchester, NH
Tuesday, January 19, 2010
Travel Time 2 h 50 m
(Nonstop) 	
#2018 	Depart Orlando, FL (MCO)
	8:00 AM
  	Arrive in Manchester, NH (MHT) 	10:50 AM


----------



## caisland

Ted in Halifax said:


> I'm toying with the idea of a quick return to Disney. Would book a flight from YHZ to MCO, if I can find a sub $400 CDN deal.  Otherwise, might make the trip to Maine again.
> 
> If anyone sees a deal from approx March 10 to March 24th , please let me know.
> 
> Ted



Same deal as I post above at Southwest for March 10 -24th for $900.80.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Will look into that ... thanks!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I have nothing to add, sorry, but those are some great deals! Sometimes it's really annoying that we can't get such good deals as in the US.  I live in Charlottetown, about >5 minutes from the airport. The convenience of flying through our tiny airport is really great, but the price is not always. I was lucky last summer to get $550 out of YYG (Charlottetown). I'm also usually travelling solo, so it's not as big a deal for me, but it's still usually so much more.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I agree with the frustration over our airfares ... that's why I wanted this thread ... need affordable airfare 

Here's a December departure from Halifax thru westjet

2 Adults: 475.98 + 2 Children: 475.98 + Taxes and fees: 613.52 = 1565.48 CAD

less than $400 CDN per person .... but a long day on the way home ...

Depart:06:30 AM
Arrive: 07:58 AM
Thursday, 03 December
Halifax , NS , CA (YHZ)
Thursday, 03 December
Toronto , ON , CA (YYZ)
WestJet
Non-Stop / WS 663
Cabin: Economy / Boeing 737-700
flight info

Connecting Flight
Depart:10:30 AM
Arrive:01:15 PM
Thursday, 03 December
Toronto , ON , CA (YYZ)
Thursday, 03 December
Orlando International , FL , US (MCO)
WestJet
Non-Stop / WS 1228
Cabin: Economy / Boeing 737-800
flight info

Depart: 07:00 AM
Arrive: 09:45 AM
Thursday, 10 December
Orlando International , FL , US (MCO)
Thursday, 10 December
Toronto , ON , CA (YYZ)
WestJet
Non-Stop / WS 1169
Cabin: Economy / Boeing 737-700
flight info
Connecting Flight
Depart: 08:00 PM
Arrive: 11:00 PM
Thursday, 10 December
Toronto , ON , CA (YYZ)
Thursday, 10 December
Halifax , NS , CA (YHZ)
WestJet
Non-Stop / WS 650
Cabin: Economy / Boeing 737-700
flight info


----------



## DisneyFreak06

For anyone flying out of Charlottetown (probably similar deals out of Halifax or Moncton) right around March Break times:

AC8869 Charlottetown (YYG) Halifax, Halifax Int'l (YHZ) 
Sun Mar-14  09:15  09:52 
AC121 Halifax, Halifax Int'l (YHZ) Toronto, Pearson Int'l (YYZ)
Sun Mar-14  11:40  13:08 
AC912 Toronto, Pearson Int'l (YYZ)
Orlando, Orlando Int'l (MCO) 
Sun Mar-14  16:45  19:30 


AC923 Orlando, Orlando Int'l (MCO) Toronto, Pearson Int'l (YYZ)
Tue Mar-23  08:00  10:45 
AC190 Toronto, Pearson Int'l (YYZ)
Halifax, Halifax Int'l (YHZ) 
Tue Mar-23  14:25  17:25 
AC8874 Halifax, Halifax Int'l (YHZ) Charlottetown (YYG) 
Tue Mar-23  19:10  19:45 

Departure      $219
Return           $199
Taxes/fees    $132.30
Total pp         $550.30


Looks as though some days they have $199 each way for Orlando.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Tues Mar 16-Tues March 23

Total $520.90  And the flights are better, arriving at Noon in Orlando.

Wish I could go...


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I'm seeing a few Bangor to Sanford december options that work out to $129=0 taxes in, per person, but you need to add bag fees plus transportation to disney.   If anyone was planning to rent a car, this might be an option.

My 4 could fly for US480, plus 4 bags each way (120), plus Mears to Disney (240 - covers 4 both ways) ...

The 240 would be better used if someone was already planning on a rental.

 - - - - - -  Just a thought - - - - - - 
Ted's Budget thought .... for 4 (10 days)
Airfare and Bags $600 US (could reduce bags to 2 large bags and save $60)
Car rental $400US? (priceline)
Off site Hotel $1000 (Hotwire)
Disney passes $1000
Food $800 (yes optimistic?)
Park/fly 150
Gas 200?

Just over $4000 ....
 - - - - - - - - end of Ted's Thought - - - - - - -


----------



## Ted in Halifax

AC661 Halifax, Halifax Int'l (YHZ)
Montreal, Trudeau (YUL)
Tue Dec-08 	06:25 	07:12

Montreal, Trudeau (YUL)
Orlando, Orlando Int'l (MCO)
Tue Dec-08 	08:35 	12:05

Orlando, Orlando Int'l (MCO)
Toronto, Pearson Int'l (YYZ)
Terminal 1
Tue Dec-15 	13:55 	16:41

Toronto, Pearson Int'l (YYZ)
Terminal 1
Halifax, Halifax Int'l (YHZ)
Tue Dec-15 	19:00 	22:00

$385 cdn ... taxes in ...

Ted


----------



## MikeyNS

Ted in Halifax said:


> AC661 Halifax, Halifax Int'l (YHZ)
> Montreal, Trudeau (YUL)
> Tue Dec-08 	06:25 	07:12
> 
> Montreal, Trudeau (YUL)
> Orlando, Orlando Int'l (MCO)
> Tue Dec-08 	08:35 	12:05
> 
> Orlando, Orlando Int'l (MCO)
> Toronto, Pearson Int'l (YYZ)
> Terminal 1
> Tue Dec-15 	13:55 	16:41
> 
> Toronto, Pearson Int'l (YYZ)
> Terminal 1
> Halifax, Halifax Int'l (YHZ)
> Tue Dec-15 	19:00 	22:00
> 
> $385 cdn ... taxes in ...
> 
> Ted



Wow! Great find! Good for a little mileage run.


----------



## dennise

Ted that was a great find.   Bangor to Orlando(Sanford) $79. each way, non stop for dates through March.


----------



## Marcy Mouse

Hi Tina,

Just saying hello.  I am also in PEI.  I live in Canoe Cove for part of the year and Ontario for part.  Your the first Dis'er from PEI that I seen on here so I wanted to say hello.

Marcy





DisneyFreak06 said:


> I have nothing to add, sorry, but those are some great deals! Sometimes it's really annoying that we can't get such good deals as in the US.  I live in Charlottetown, about >5 minutes from the airport. The convenience of flying through our tiny airport is really great, but the price is not always. I was lucky last summer to get $550 out of YYG (Charlottetown). I'm also usually travelling solo, so it's not as big a deal for me, but it's still usually so much more.


----------



## fan1080

Ted in Halifax said:


> I'm seeing a few Bangor to Sanford december options that work out to $129=0 taxes in, per person, but you need to add bag fees plus transportation to disney.   If anyone was planning to rent a car, this might be an option.
> 
> My 4 could fly for US480, plus 4 bags each way (120), plus Mears to Disney (240 - covers 4 both ways) ...
> 
> The 240 would be better used if someone was already planning on a rental.
> 
> - - - - - -  Just a thought - - - - - -
> Ted's Budget thought .... for 4 (10 days)
> Airfare and Bags $600 US (could reduce bags to 2 large bags and save $60)
> Car rental $400US? (priceline)
> Off site Hotel $1000 (Hotwire)
> Disney passes $1000
> Food $800 (yes optimistic?)
> Park/fly 150
> Gas 200?
> 
> Just over $4000 ....
> - - - - - - - - end of Ted's Thought - - - - - - -



That's pretty good right there. Our trips have worked out to be about $1200 per person, including food, for a 7 day trip.

For us, your question about the $800 food budget is very doable, and we are a family of 5. Howerver, we are light eaters and can split some meals between 2.


----------



## fan1080

Ted in Halifax said:


> AC661 Halifax, Halifax Int'l (YHZ)
> Montreal, Trudeau (YUL)
> Tue Dec-08 	06:25 	07:12
> 
> Montreal, Trudeau (YUL)
> Orlando, Orlando Int'l (MCO)
> Tue Dec-08 	08:35 	12:05
> 
> Orlando, Orlando Int'l (MCO)
> Toronto, Pearson Int'l (YYZ)
> Terminal 1
> Tue Dec-15 	13:55 	16:41
> 
> Toronto, Pearson Int'l (YYZ)
> Terminal 1
> Halifax, Halifax Int'l (YHZ)
> Tue Dec-15 	19:00 	22:00
> 
> $385 cdn ... taxes in ...
> 
> Ted



Ooh, I like this one!

I particularly like the later flight leaving Orlando. Might be able to take advantage of that last day and hit a last ride or 2 before leaving!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

That's what I was thinking ...  last time at Disney we woke up at 330am to go home ....  not fun with a 6 and 8 year old


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Marcy Mouse said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> Just saying hello.  I am also in PEI.  I live in Canoe Cove for part of the year and Ontario for part.  Your the first Dis'er from PEI that I seen on here so I wanted to say hello.
> 
> Marcy



Hi Marcy,

I've seen about two or three... there don't seem to be many PEI Dis'ers around!  Nice to sort of meet you!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Still seeing sub 500 cdn fares from YHZ to MCO thru Continental.  

I.e.  Feb 24 to March 2 
2 Adults (age 18 to 64) 	  	746.00 CAD
2 Child 	  	746.00 CAD
Additional Taxes/Fees 	  	416.56 CAD
Total Price 	  	1,908.56 CAD

Usually mid-week to mid-week
March 16 to March 24
2 Adults (age 18 to 64) 	  	778.00 CAD
2 Child 	  	778.00 CAD
Additional Taxes/Fees 	  	419.76 CAD
Total Price 	  	1,975.76 CAD


----------



## bluenosemickey

Booked SWA out of Manchester,NH for 
March 10 departure 6:10 pm arrival MCO 9:40 pm
March 19 departure 8:25 am arrival MHT 11:20 am

5 adults posted fares of $104 each way pp. TOTAL $1146.00 USD

With the generous cancellation options (1 yr. credit), no extra bag fees, small airport, direct flights we really like SWA. Would entertain Portland but don't like the rebooking options for Jet Blue as much as SWA. Don't like to stop in JFK, ever.

The plan is to try and get a DING fare for some extra savings (applied to another trip) or to get a later flight out on last day. 6pm flight was just too much more to book right away. Or book March 11th am flight and stay overnight in NH. Again, too much to book right away.

I'm happy with this as it stands though, we will drive directly to MHT from Halifax and pay for the parking at the airport ($10/day approx.). Likely drive straight home after landing on return trip, depending on the weather.

Gets us home for the weekend before school starts again.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

That Southwest deal looks great ... and that's a time frame i'm looking for!

Here's an option I've also been looking at ...
YHZ to TPA (Tampa Bay) and then rent a car?

Example: Dec 2 to Dec 9
2 Adults (age 18 to 64) 	  	506.00 CAD
2 Child 	  	506.00 CAD
Additional Taxes/Fees 	  	392.56 CAD
Total Price 	  	1,404.56 CAD

The rates aren't available yet for March ...
Still not convinced that Renting a car is a good idea!


----------



## fan1080

Transat, Feb 20-27
$480 per person

Depart Halifax 7:05am
Arrive Orlando 9:45am

Depart Orlando 11:05am
Arrive Halifax 3:35pm

I'm a sucker for the Transat flights. No frills and cramped, but the direct flight is awesome.

ETA: Either I've missed these until today, or Transat is starting to lower prices. I just noticed Mar 18-25 for $470 per person.


----------



## fan1080

March 20-27, direct from Halifax to Orlando, $540.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Another Transat

Flight 374Transat  	
Thu, Mar 18 7:30am - Halifax, NS, Canada (YHZ)  	10:10am - Orlando, Florida, USA (MCO)  	0
Baggage Information

Return Flight 	From 	To 	Stops
Air Transat LogoFlight 375Transat 	Thu, Mar 25 11:30am - Orlando, Florida, USA (MCO) 	4:00pm - Halifax, NS, Canada (YHZ) 	0
Baggage Information

Booking Items 	Base 	Taxes & Fees 	Subtotal
First Adult (Edit) 	239.00 	230.24 	469.24
Second Adult (Edit) 	239.00 	230.24 	469.24
First (Child)(Edit) 	219.00 	229.24 	448.24
Second (Child)(Edit) 	219.00 	229.24 	448.24
Total Cost 	CAD $1834.96

I have flown Transat and have no issue with doing it again!

Ted


----------



## bluenosemickey

Great Thread Ted! 

Forgot to mention that our flights are nonstop.

I decided to rebook our departure SWA flights to 1:25 pm instead of 6 pm. Hubby says he would rather just leave at midnight instead of 5 am. Will want to get on the road and just get things underway. Kids in jammies, DVD going, everybody all tucked in and not as many food stops on the way to NH. Flights actually were a little cheaper ($102pp).

This gets us into MCO at 5pm and not 10pm(no baggage pickup by ME). Have supper at Disney and an evening swim.

With 5 of us, it's still hard to find flights out of Halifax that sway me away from ME or NH. 
But with some of the deals posted I'm starting to have faith that some day I will fly from the airport that is just 15mins from my house!


----------



## fan1080

Ted in Halifax said:
			
		

> I have flown Transat and have no issue with doing it again!
> 
> Ted



Agreed.

We've flown 3 times, YYZ to MCO, with Transat (Canjet). I'm not looking for a luxury flight. Just get me there as fast as you can; a direct non-stop flight is excellent in my books. 

Freinds of ours are going Mar 20-27. They booked their flights with Transat about 6-8 weeks ago. They paid around $960 per person. I told her this morning of the new prices...... she's not happy!

ETA: Oops, our friend's flight dates are Mar 13-20, a week earlier. Which is March Break, I had that date wrong too. I guess it was just too early for me to be thinking about this stuff.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

2 Adult  	  	 2 Child  	  	
	Base Price:   	259.00 		259.00 		
	Taxes & Fees:   	106.30 		106.30 		
	Total per person:   					
	# of Travelers:   	2 		2 		
	Sub Total:   	  USD	
	Old Price: 	$1,461.20
	Instant Discount Promotion: 	$-20.00
	Handling Fees:   					
	Total Charge: 		$1,441.20 USD

Continental Airlines
Flight 2893   ERJ
Halifax (YHZ)
Newark Liberty (EWR) 	12:35pm -08Dec, Tue
02:00pm -08Dec, Tue 	Nonstop
Coach 2hr 25min

Continental Airlines
Flight 492   757
Newark Liberty (EWR)
Orlando (MCO) 	03:00pm -08Dec, Tue
05:52pm -08Dec, Tue 	Nonstop
Coach 2hr 52min
Flight Duration : 5hr 17min 	Layover Time : 1hr 0min 	Total Trip Time: 6hr 17min 	

United Airlines
Flight 233   320
Orlando (MCO)
Chicago OHare (ORD) 	03:22pm -15Dec, Tue
05:16pm -15Dec, Tue 	Nonstop
Coach
2hr 54min

United Airlines
Flight 7626   E70
Chicago OHare (ORD)
Halifax (YHZ) 	05:55pm -15Dec, Tue
10:54pm -15Dec, Tue 	Nonstop
Coach 2hr 59min
Flight Duration : 5hr 53min 	Layover Time : 0hr 39min 	Total Trip Time: 6hr 32min

Less than $400 cdn with taxes in.. from CheapOair ...


----------



## Robbie Mac

If I could fly out of Halifax for $400-ish tax in I would likely do that.

It's an 11hr drive to Manchester, NH from here and likely to add 3 vacation days or so.

Flying out of Bangor would be okay but if I'm only going to save $4-500 and fly from here I will likely do that. Will be watching flights on a go forward and really need the Buy 4 Get 3 deal to get extended at Disney.

Time will tell....


----------



## mcgraws

love those rates out of New England but my DH refuses to drive that far to start vacation (and we have family in Northern NB we could stay with to make for a bit more manageable drive, but oh well).  He also is afraid of weather conditions travelling in the winter.

Those transat flights are great too but unfortunately they don't start early enough for us since we're going in early February.

So I guess in the end I am happy with my $444 tax in per person out of Halifax with AC.  Only wish I was direct going though instead of through Montreal.  I could have gotten direct the next day but it only left mid-afternoon and arrived at MCO in the evening.  I am greedy and want as much time at WDW as I can get so I opted for the earlier day flight the day before.

In the end under $1800 for 4 of us Halifax to Orlando (through Montreal going and direct returning).

I can't wait!!! Only 63 more days!!!


----------



## fan1080

mcgraws said:


> love those rates out of New England but my DH refuses to drive that far to start vacation (and we have family in Northern NB we could stay with to make for a bit more manageable drive, but oh well).  He also is afraid of weather conditions travelling in the winter.
> 
> Those transat flights are great too but unfortunately they don't start early enough for us since we're going in early February.
> 
> So I guess in the end I am happy with my $444 tax in per person out of Halifax with AC.  Only wish I was direct going though instead of through Montreal.  I could have gotten direct the next day but it only left mid-afternoon and arrived at MCO in the evening.  I am greedy and want as much time at WDW as I can get so I opted for the earlier day flight the day before.
> 
> In the end under $1800 for 4 of us Halifax to Orlando (through Montreal going and direct returning).
> 
> I can't wait!!! Only 63 more days!!!



That's an exceptional deal with AC. I don't think I've seen those prices with them before. Good find.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Having driven to Maine to fly I understand peoples concern ...  Not sure If my Wife and Kids would put up with such a drive in March ....  so as your favourite YHZ to MCO fare hunter I will post the following! 

Okay .. I’m on to my new strategy …  looking at one way fares …

ONEWAY FROM YHZ TO MCO
2 Adults (age 18 to 64)	 	373.00 CAD
2 Child	 	373.00 CAD
Additional Taxes/Fees
 	268.48 CAD
Total Price	 	1,014.48 CAD

Flight Details: 
Depart:
3:40 p.m. 
Wed., 3 Mar., 2010 
Halifax, NS Canada (YHZ) 	Arrive:
5:05 p.m. 
Wed., 3 Mar., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 			

Depart:
6:20 p.m. 
Wed., 3 Mar., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 


Plus return
	Arrive:
9:13 p.m. 
Wed., 3 Mar., 2010 
Orlando, FL (MCO) 			
2 Adults (age 18 to 64)	 	354.00 CAD
2 Child	 	354.00 CAD
Additional Taxes/Fees
 	109.20 CAD
Total Price	 	817.20 CAD

ONE WAY FROM MCO TO YHZ	 		 
Flight Details: 
Depart:
6:55 a.m. 
Wed., 17 Mar., 2010 
Orlando, FL (MCO) 	Arrive:
9:24 a.m. 
Wed., 17 Mar., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 			

Depart:
12:00 p.m. 
Wed., 17 Mar., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 	Arrive:
2:52 p.m. 
Wed., 17 Mar., 2010 
Halifax, NS Canada (YHZ) 


Works out to just under $460 per person taxes in ...  
Not bad for two weeks .... this far in advance!  If Booked together, this is almost 100 more expensive ..


----------



## mom4463

Great thread

Booking our trip soon and great info here!  We are still deciding if we should book with WDW direct or go thru TA.  TA advised that flights are cheaper if you book a package instead of booking resort and flights separately.  Any advise?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Ted in Halifax

My advice.

Work out what the flights/accommodations/etc would cost for you to book through WDW ... then with that in your hand, talk to a travel agent.  

I have migrated from using a TA to doing my own booking, but I enjoy the hunt of finding a deal.  

If your TA can get a deal that works better than what you can do on your own, then grab it.  Some people would rather have the TA do the leg work and simply do the vacation ...  that's an intangible that matters to many.  For me ... it's the bottom line that matters.  

Ted


----------



## Ted in Halifax

It may be worthwhile to note that all the continental fares have skyrocketed ....
For example .. March 10 to 24th has risen to 1,248 CDN per person!  I do think this is temporary .. post xmas will be important to watch.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Just to pick up my Spirits after seeing Continental's fares ...

Bangor to Sanford for under 150 US return ....

Departs Jan 18th ...
$59.99 (pp)  	   	Depart:
Arrive: 	  	1:05 pm
4:35 pm 	  	BANGOR, ME (BGR)
ORLANDO, FL (SFB) 	  	Flight 760
Nonstop

Returning Flights for Mon, Feb 1
  	  	  	$59.99
(pp) 	  	Depart:
Arrive: 	  	9:25 am
12:25 pm 	  	ORLANDO, FL (SFB)
BANGOR, ME (BGR) 	  	Flight 759
Nonstop


----------



## Robbie Mac

I'd be rolling to Bangor for those rates for sure!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Allegiant is using MCO for some flights starting Feb 2010.  This does not involve BGR to MCO  yet ... but is one step closer!

http://www.allegiantair.com/aaNews/aaNews20091201a.php


----------



## bluenosemickey

BGR to MCO would be amazing!!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Very tempting but too early in 2010 for me

2 Adults (age 18 to 64)	 	466.00 CAD
2 Child	 	466.00 CAD
Additional Taxes/Fees
 	384.96 CAD
Total Price	 	1,316.96 CAD

Flight Details: 
Depart:
12:55 p.m. 
Wed., 6 Jan., 2010 
Halifax, NS Canada (YHZ) 	Arrive:
2:19 p.m. 
Wed., 6 Jan., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 
Depart:
3:15 p.m. 
Wed., 6 Jan., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 	Arrive:
6:03 p.m. 
Wed., 6 Jan., 2010 
Orlando, FL (MCO) 
Depart:
7:35 a.m. 

Wed., 20 Jan., 2010 
Orlando, FL (MCO) 	Arrive:
10:04 a.m. 
Wed., 20 Jan., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 
Depart:
12:00 p.m. 
Wed., 20 Jan., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 	Arrive:
2:55 p.m. 
Wed., 20 Jan., 2010 
Halifax, NS Canada (YHZ) 

That's $325CDN taxes in Direct ....   

Through Continental  ....


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

If someone has some time on their hands, I'd be interested in knowing the price to fly to Orlando on Jan 19-26th (either from Moncton or Halifax) - I don't have the additional time to drive to Maine or NH.

My wife is starting a new job on Jan 28th and she has 11 days off prior to that.  I'd like to surprise her with a vacation for 2 and leave the kids home this time.

If the price is right - we may do Disney w/o the kids


----------



## Ted in Halifax

2 Adults (age 18 to 64)	 	466.00 CAD
Additional Taxes/Fees
 	191.88 CAD
Total Price	 	657.88 CAD

Flight Details: 
Depart:
12:55 p.m. 
Tue., 19 Jan., 2010 
Halifax, NS Canada (YHZ) 	Arrive:
2:19 p.m. 
Tue., 19 Jan., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 
Depart:
3:15 p.m. 
Tue., 19 Jan., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 	Arrive:
6:03 p.m. 
Tue., 19 Jan., 2010 
Orlando, FL (MCO) 
Depart:
7:35 a.m. 
Tue., 26 Jan., 2010 
Orlando, FL (MCO) 	Arrive:
10:04 a.m. 
Tue., 26 Jan., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 
Depart:
12:00 p.m. 
Tue., 26 Jan., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 	Arrive:
2:55 p.m. 
Tue., 26 Jan., 2010 
Halifax, NS Canada (YHZ) 

The above is two adults only .... This is through continentals site ... this is amazing!

Ted


----------



## Ted in Halifax

You could also still get the buy 4 get 3 free for moderate resorts (or buy 5 get 2 free for value) .. there is still time.

Ted


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Wife is going to Kill me ... I booked this without telling her.  1315 CDN taxes in ( for 4 people from Halifax )was just too good to pass up.      .... 

Depart:
6:30 a.m. 
Tue., 16 Mar., 2010 
Halifax, NS Canada (YHZ) 	Arrive:
7:50 a.m. 
Tue., 16 Mar., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 
Depart:
9:45 a.m. 
Tue., 16 Mar., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 	Arrive:
12:53 p.m. 
Tue., 16 Mar., 2010 
Orlando, FL (MCO) 
Depart:
3:15 p.m. 
Mon., 29 Mar., 2010 
Orlando, FL (MCO) 	Arrive:
6:10 p.m. 
Mon., 29 Mar., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 
Depart:
8:30 p.m. 
Mon., 29 Mar., 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) 	Arrive:
11:30 p.m. 
Mon., 29 Mar., 2010 
Halifax, NS Canada (YHZ) 

 ......


----------



## mcgraws

Awesome Ted, what a great deal!  You'll have a great time, and if she really does threaten to kill you, you can sell me the tics, I'd go again in March after my February trip, no problem!!!


----------



## Fundytrail

Ted if you dont mind sharing whos the carrier Continental?


----------



## fan1080

Continental has a number of dates for the same price Ted mentioned below, about $330 return.

Most, if not all will require at least 1 stop and change of planes.

ie. Feb 17-24

*Depart*: 3:40 p.m. 
Wed., Feb. 17, 2010 
Halifax, NS Canada (YHZ)

*Arrive*: 5:05 p.m. 
Wed., Feb. 17, 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty)  
Flight Time: 2 hr 25 mn   

Change Planes. Connect time in New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) is 1 hour 15 minutes.

*Depart*: 6:20 p.m. 
Wed., Feb. 17, 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty)

*Arrive*: 9:13 p.m. 
Wed., Feb. 17, 2010 
Orlando, FL (MCO)
Flight Time: 2 hr 53 mn

Travel Time: 6 hr 33 mn   

Continental flight 2430 operated by ExpressJet Airlines, Inc. dba Continental Express. 

*Depart*: 8:56 a.m. 
Wed., Feb. 24, 2010 
Orlando, FL (MCO)

*Arrive*: 11:30 a.m. 
Wed., Feb. 24, 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty)
Flight Time: 2 hr 34 mn  

Change Planes. Connect time in New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty) is 40 minutes. 

*Depart*: 12:10 p.m. 
Wed., Feb. 24, 2010 
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty)

*Arrive*: 2:59 p.m. 
Wed., Feb. 24, 2010 
Halifax, NS Canada (YHZ)
Flight Time: 1 hr 49 mn

Travel Time: 5 hr 3 mn

*Same prices are available for close to March break too, Mar 17-24.*


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I always share my info!    It's the only way we find a deal ...  continental is it.   I've shared this with airfarewatchdog to see if this will force AC and Westjet down.

Im excited ... still have time to book 4 for 3 or 5 for 2 also!

Still undecided were to stay ....


----------



## fan1080

I've got the Feb 17-24 flights on hold through our travel agent. Just as long as I get the ok from the boss (my wonderful wife) we're good to go.

However, this trip will be a none Disney vacation. If we go, we will be doing all the other parks we have not taken our daughters to yet; Universal, Seaworld, Busch Gardens, probably staying at the DoubleTree at the entrance to Universal. Total cost for the vacation comes to less than $1000 per person, including food!!!


----------



## mcgraws

Last night my flights were on cheap again on Air Canada.  $440 tax in return out of Halifax to Orlando, February 3-11, 2010, leave Halifax 6:25am through Montreal, arrive Orlando 12:05pm.  Leave Orlando 6:35 pm direct to Halifax, arrive 11pm.

This is basically the same price I paid 6 weeks ago but I will be able to have 2 checked bags free since I purchased before they changed their rules again.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I think it doesn't matter how low you get your tickets ... as long as they are not expensive.   I think anything in the 470CDN range or less is fine with me.  With my Tickets, I like the early leave from YHZ and the late leave from MCO!  

There is a certain comfort to know that you have your tickets!

I knew if I kept looking ... then I'd find a deal.  Now I have to watch February of 2010 to see what happens for Feb 2011.

Ted


----------



## fan1080

fan1080 said:


> I've got the Feb 17-24 flights on hold through our travel agent. Just as long as I get the ok from the boss (my wonderful wife) we're good to go.
> 
> However, this trip will be a none Disney vacation. If we go, we will be doing all the other parks we have not taken our daughters to yet; Universal, Seaworld, Busch Gardens, probably staying at the DoubleTree at the entrance to Universal. Total cost for the vacation comes to less than $1000 per person, including food!!!



Booked!!!  

$329/person return, out of Halifax, was just too good a deal to let go.

Now I have to book the rest and start planning.


----------



## dennise

I wish we had waited a little longer.  We booked one way with AC for $189, but still have not booked our return flight.  Hoping Westjet or Transat lower their prices.    We could have booked YHZ-MCO for about $400. return with Continental for the same dates.   Only drawback was not a direct flight home, but the times were good and we wouldn't have had to  touch luggage until YHZ.


----------



## Robbie Mac

Just booked Continental out of Portland in April $761 US for the four of us.

If only the stay four get three deal had been extended....


----------



## Ted in Halifax

What are the times of your flight from there?   You can still get the $300 gift card ...


----------



## Robbie Mac

Leave PWM @ 1400 stop in Newark, land in MCO 2300

Back MCO @ 0800 stop in Newark, land in PWM 1330


----------



## Robbie Mac

Yep we will get the gift card and I think not use the meal plan.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

continetal has sale out of hali on the 16th of april leaving at 632ish...337 pp but theres 2 stops getting you to mco at 4:59.  sadly the day will be gone.  i nearly booked it!!!   the rest seem to be around 477...its dropepd about 100$ since i started watching it.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I see what you mean .. I used the flexible date search and there are whole bunch of 317 cdn plus taxes departures on tues, wed or thurs .....  works out to around $420 with taxes in.  Not bad ...


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

just got off with my ta and she passed along a bit of insider info.  all my continental seats are now gone: ( .  she said  thats common end of day.  she also informed me they put the prices up in the evenings and that continental seems to be unreliable as of late leaving hali.  they seem to be cancelling an awful lot of flights/ postponing them by hours.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Cancel .... hope not ... since I fly with them in March.  Would not be good ...   Will give everyone an evaluation of my flight with them when I return.


----------



## Robbie Mac

I've flown with Continental plenty out of Halifax. Have had no issue with them but it was a few yesars ago. They even give you a bad sandwich between here and Newark. Now Newark can screw up schedules with delays etc. It's a busy place.

I don't know if there are free bags with these guys or not?


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

Robbie Mac said:


> I've flown with Continental plenty out of Halifax. Have had no issue with them but it was a few yesars ago. They even give you a bad sandwich between here and Newark. Now Newark can screw up schedules with delays etc. It's a busy place.
> 
> I don't know if there are free bags with these guys or not?



we didnt get the icky sandwhich there we got a yucky banana muffin thent he sandwhich form newark to orlando....the muffin was like eating drywall...yuck!!!  lol

they have fees in place i think first one free then 20 or 25 for each thereafter.  however we lucked out leaving hali sept 30th- the lady waived our baggage fees sicne we had the kids with us!  yippieee!!!  on the way home it was 60 bucks us for 4 bags.  so it makes no sense really.  

just booked my return flight via continental.  750 canadian april 30th for 2 adults and 2 kids.  thats taxes in and with 2 stops- that should be interesteing. we leave at 11 and get into hali at midnight.  i had a 200$ voucher from them for damaging my stroller on our return flight.  

looking at west jet to get down there.  ive pulled up 1000 for all of us.  to make it roughly 1800.  in the fall it was close to 2500.


----------



## dennise

Finally booked return.  April 11, 2010  MCO tp YHZ direct with AC for $440, 2 adults.  Round trip works out to just under $500.  That is less than we paid last year with Transat Holidays.  Leaving March 30, returning April 11th.  Happy with this price.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

$440 Direct is very good!


----------



## dennise

I didn't post that very well.  We paid $189. YHZ to MCO with a stop in Toronto.  $205. MCO to YHZ, direct.   Total for 2 round trips was around $1000.   Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

no problem.  This thread is about sharing info!   The more we learn the better!  thanks!


----------



## Fundytrail

dennise said:


> I didn't post that very well.  We paid $189. YHZ to MCO with a stop in Toronto.  $205. MCO to YHZ, direct.   Total for 2 round trips was around $1000.   Sorry for the misunderstanding.



We booked the same deal, like the idea of not having to worry about a drive to the US to get a flight when the weather may be iffy.


----------



## Applemomma

Just looked at Allegiant out of Bangor and they are selling some flights one way to Orlando in April and May for $25!! Return flight is $209 for most dates but perhaps you could find a way back cheaper on Delta? Haven't checked that yet....


----------



## Applemomma

Oh! Just changed destination to Tampa and bam......@25 return too....man this is tempting...only this is they seem to automatically charge you $13.99 each way for the seat! What's up with that?


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Applemomma said:


> Oh! Just changed destination to Tampa and bam......@25 return too....man this is tempting...only this is they seem to automatically charge you $13.99 each way for the seat! What's up with that?



I just logged in and tried some dates - no $25 flights popped up


----------



## Applemomma

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> I just logged in and tried some dates - no $25 flights popped up



You're right...they are gone  Last night they had dates the end of April and mid May for $25. I know I wasn't seeing things since someone on the Transportation Board spotted them too. 

Guess it was one of those quick midnight booking sales I'd heard of but never seen before. Perhaps because it was Christmas Day? I've signed up for their emails but have never gotten one. 

Hopefully they do it again and I get all my ducks in a row BEFORE I spot the sale!


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

Applemomma said:


> You're right...they are gone  Last night they had dates the end of April and mid May for $25. I know I wasn't seeing things since someone on the Transportation Board spotted them too.
> 
> Guess it was one of those quick midnight booking sales I'd heard of but never seen before. Perhaps because it was Christmas Day? I've signed up for their emails but have never gotten one.
> 
> Hopefully they do it again and I get all my ducks in a row BEFORE I spot the sale!



i saw them too!  and was hoping my dates were one of them...no go...still on the hunt for tickets down there...west jet rite not is 169pp for a total of 1001 for four of us one way.


----------



## prince edward island

Jetblue out of Portland is the way to go if you can get good fares.  We paid $775.00 CDN for 3 return tickets from PWM to MCO in November, 2009.  Air Canada from our home in Charlottetown, PEI was over $2,400.00 CDN.  Even factoring in the cost to drive, eat and stay overnight in Portland ME we were still in over $1,200.00 CDN.  

Jetblue's service is wonderful and Air Canada could learn a lot from them on how to run an airline.  My wife feels that from now on we'll drive to Maine to catch a flight as it is so much cheaper and in many ways just as convenient as flying from Canada ( no routing through dirty old Montreal Airport).

Hope you have a great time at Disney!!!!


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

I was just checking out Jan 17-23 from Portland to Tampa flying AirTran and the cost was $390 US for 2 of us...approx $430 Cdn. 

The same dates flying from Moncton on Continental was approx $980 Cdn

$550 difference - but you have to factor in the return drive, parking, food, gas and additional 2 days of vacation time used up.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Just to add to this Jan 17 to Jan 24 from Halifax is 836.48 CAD taxes in for 2.  Still way up from the 658 cdn taxes in (for 2) observed a month ago ...


----------



## webworm

Allegiant has a few $59.00 fares out of Bangor to Sanford. Example if leave on Jan 22nd and return Feb 1 the total return fare is $151.38. Take a carry on bag and no advance seat selection for this fare.

BANGOR,ME (BGR) to ORLANDO/SANFORD,FL (SFB) 
Departing: Fri, Jan 22 1:05 pm FLT# 760 
Returning: Mon, Feb 1 9:25 am FLT# 759 

 Trip Price =  $119.98 
Taxes & Fees =  $31.40 

Total Cost  $151.38


----------



## RainbowsMist

Allegiant had $20.10 fares from Bangor to Sanford, end of April - first part of May listed this morning.  I was about to jump on it however they put their return fares up from $109 to $179+.  After adding all their fees it wasn't worth it.  We've been going back and fourth between Airtran and Jetblue out of Portland for MONTHS - that is until today. 

Instead we jumped on the Air Canada sale...$338 ($449 taxes, fees incl) NON-STOP out of Halifax or MCO   After we factored in gas, hotel for one night, a couple of meals out of Portland we would have only saved roughly $500 for our family of five...plus the 8 hour drive both ways.  We're looking very forward to the 40 minutes instead 

I've never seen such a good rate out of Halifax to MCO!  Last time we flew out of Boston and saved over $2000..so it was worth it!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

RainbowsMist ... I went through Portland with 2 adults 3 kids my costs for park stay and fly were 250 US (5 person room ...  embassy suites), gas I use a proxy of $100 cdn each way, plus food $150US both ways total plus evening

So $600 to $700 cdn would my proxy for my costs (others could do this cheaper) ... so add on air for $250 US each and your $500 in saving is close ...

Under the right circumstance traveling from Maine is very good, but when tickets from YHZ get in that $400 to $500 range ... I opt for YHZ  

In June I travel to Texas and so far Portland is my only option unless I find a flight from YHZ to DFW for $400 Taxes in.


----------



## dennise

Ted, this is really OT, but can you explain to me how to change my vacation ticker at the bottom of the page?   Any help is appreciated.  When I look at it in days, it looks better than 3 months.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

it should be "clickable" ... that's how I update mine.  You could have a problem with the way your signature shows ... that may need to be fixed.

Ted


----------



## Ted in Halifax

If anyone sees an airfare sales in the US please let me know.

I'm looking for one way from PWM to MCO May 23rd = or - (currently I see between $94 to 104 US plus taxes)

Also mco to dwf and dwf to pwm ... all one way.

Trying to piggy back a trip to Disney on a trip to Texas.


----------



## DeniseinNS

We ended up booking our trip in March through Air Canada (Halifax-Montreal-Orlando) for $139 pp each way.


----------



## RainbowsMist

DeniseinNS said:


> We ended up booking our trip in March through Air Canada (Halifax-Montreal-Orlando) for $139 pp each way.



Wow that is GREAT!!   
I HATE flying so non stop is the only way for me.  I wish I enjoyed it..it would make things much more flexible


----------



## M&M mom

We are flying with Continental on Feb 27 from Moncton to MCO and coming back to Moncton on March 9 from MCO.   Total cost for 2 adults and 2 children was $1300 Cdn.  We have one stop in Newark.  I originally booked the trip from Bangor but since Continental stopped flying from Bangor they switched me to fly from Moncton instead!  Sounds good to me it's a much shorter drive.
We have always flown from Bangor to Orlando so I'm not sure about this but someone told me that if I am flying from Canada when I get to Newark I have to go to baggage claim and collect my luggage and take it through customs.  This sounds crazy to me but who knows!  When I fly out of Bangor I don't see my luggage again until the resort and WDW.  Any info on this would be great.  I don't want to leave my luggage in Newark!!!!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

If anyone sees a sale from either Halifax or Moncton to MCO in late May (i.e 22, 23 or 24) please drop me a PM.  

I see 1,786 (taxes in) via AC for 4 people, but looking for at least 300 or 400 off this ...

Ted


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

looks like ill be taggin an extra day on.  on travelocity for four of us one way direct from hali its around 854 on air transat.  altho when i check their site its 1410 for the same flight!  so if i book with them and tack on one nite at value it'll still be cheaper!  

so this route will be around 1600 round trip for four of us.  make that 1700 with a one nite extra stay at asmovies.


----------



## mjspetty

Ted in Halifax said:


> Okay ... thought I'd start a thread to track air fares from the East Coast to Orlando.  So if you see something out there, please post it.  The more details the better.
> 
> Examples
> 
> Portland Maine PWM to MCO  Feb 6 to Feb 16th.
> 2 Adults 2 kids
> No bag fees
> Stop over in JFK
> Total cost of flight   	 $961.60 USD
> So $240 US each person taxes in.
> 
> fare from jetblue.com
> 
> Special cost notes I will add:   Need a stay park and fly, since flight leaves 6am., estimated cost of $200 USD for this.
> 
> - - - -- -  - - - - - - -



We are driving to Portland flying to Orlando, May 1-15 round trip, with Delta cost me $1080.19 canadian for 5 people. got my 14 days park n fly for $129 US, the count down is on we are very excited. I think I can take carry ons as well since we are in the US already.


----------



## webworm

mjspetty said:


> We are driving to Portland flying to Orlando, May 1-15 round trip, with Delta cost me $1080.19 canadian for 5 people. got my 14 days park n fly for $129 US, the count down is on we are very excited. I think I can take carry ons as well since we are in the US already.



Did you check into AirTran before booking because they have nonstop flights on Saturday's from Portland to Orlando?

Departing: Saturday, May 01, 2010 Earn 1 A+ credit   $94.00 - Coach 
  Portland, ME (PWM) to Orlando, FL (MCO) Flight 798 
  1:25 PM     4:31 PM  

  Returning: Saturday, May 15, 2010 Earn 1 A+ credit   $84.00 - Coach 
  Orlando, FL (MCO) to Portland, ME (PWM) Flight 799 
  9:52 AM     12:45 PM  

Total $997.00US including taxes


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Would like to know about the park and fly for 129 ... where are you parking?


----------



## webworm

Ted in Halifax said:


> If anyone sees a sale from either Halifax or Moncton to MCO in late May (i.e 22, 23 or 24) please drop me a PM.
> 
> I see 1,786 (taxes in) via AC for 4 people, but looking for at least 300 or 400 off this ...
> 
> Ted



Ted, I see a good deal with AirTran from Portland leaving May 22nd or 23rd and returning May 30th. Flights are nonstop and $84.00 one way. Total for 4 people is $757.60 including taxes.

Departing: Sunday, May 23, 2010 Earn 1 A+ credit   $84.00 - Coach 
  Portland, ME (PWM) to Orlando, FL (MCO) Flight 798 
  12:35 PM     3:41 PM  

   Returning: Sunday, May 30, 2010 Earn 1 A+ credit   $84.00 - Coach 
  Orlando, FL (MCO) to Portland, ME (PWM) Flight 799 
  8:54 AM     11:49 AM


----------



## Ted in Halifax

That $84 fare is very tempting .... I'm still hoping for a flight from YHZ.


This is the plan for 2 adults 2 kids
YHZ to MCO May 23rd + or - a day (runs about $900 cdn)
MCO to DFW June 1st + or - a day (runs about $500 cdn)
DFW to YHZ June 8th + or - a day (runs about $1000 cdn)

If this can't get the above plan below $2000 cdn for 4 with everything in, then it becomes a PWM departure.  

PWM to MCO May 23rd + or - a day (runs about $400 cdn)
MCO to DFW June 1st + or - a day (runs about $500 cdn)
DFW to PWM June 7th + or - a day (runs about $500 cdn)
Add hotel 2 night, plus 14 days parking (allocated $250 cdn for this)
Gas, food for 2 travel days ( allocated $200 for this)
Comes in at $1850 cdn


----------



## Robbie Mac

I think we are going to stay at the Howard Johnson near the airport $75 incl park n fly for 7 days.


----------



## CanadianMinnie

We booked a last minute trip down, and got direct flights on Allegiant out of Bangor for 6 people at $1028.    VERY happy with this rate, and enjoy not driving even further to Portland.  Hopefully the weather gets nice and warm down there in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Try not to panic, but my options from YHZ just took a major hit .. fares from and to Texas went crazy.

From pwm things still seem reasonable - approx 50% of the YHZ cost

Holding on .... til next week, trying not to Panic Buy.   hoping a sale starts next week ...


----------



## LadyKay

mcgraws said:


> Sorry Ted forgot to put that in the post, we're flying Air Canada both ways, could have done direct on Thursday Feb 4th for same rate but it was an afternoon flight only arriving Orlando after supper so we chose the Feb 3rd departure that arrives at noon.  Here's hoping there's no bad weather in Montreal to hold us up.



Not possible, we never have bad weather 
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Just an update to what I'm seeing ... for May Travel.

Continental out of YHZ for 159 cdn plus tax each way
Jet blue out of PWM for 114 US plus tax
Airtran out of pwm for 84 US plus tax


----------



## Ted in Halifax

YHZ to MCO (one week)

March Break (Kayak)
Taxes included ...
Departure
Thurs 3/11 $717  	 
Fri  3/12 $863 	
Sat  3/13 $1021 	
Sun 3/14 $586 	
Mon 3/15 $483 	
Tue 3/16 $472 	
Wed 3/17 $482


----------



## luvvseeyore

We were actually going to drive this year from Moncton, but found a fantastic flight fare from Boston (about an 8 hr drive from Moncton) to Orlando, $640 all in for the three of us...couldn't beat that anywhere, I searched and searched...

Southwest, 2 free bags!!  Flew last year with Continental and had to pay for $15.00 for the first bag...each way!

We make the drive down, part of the trip, stay in a hotel overnite to get a free parkandfly, they have them everywhere...

I find it hard to pay 3 times as much to fly out of Moncton, and it's sad, if only Air Canada or West Jet would catch on, the Canadians are still flying to the US, we're just flying from US points...


----------



## Applemomma

Anybody know what days airlines fly direct out of Halifax to Orlando? I'm looking at "off-season" ....November. I can't find any pattern to it! 

I'd drive to Portland again in a minute but I'm trying to get my mom to come along and direct would be much easier with her.

TIA!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I don't know of any direct flights in November.   Airtransat (via Canjet) doesn't start that early.  I went to Portland in November to do to Disney... roads are usually ok in November.  Otherwise you reroute through Montreal, Toronto or Newark or somewhere else in the US.

I usually stalk .... from YHZ AC, Westjet, Continental, United.  From PWM my preferred in JetBlue, but willing to go Alligiant, Continental or United


----------



## fan1080

I'll echo Ted's thoughts on the direct flights from Halifax in Nov. I've never seen anything direct that time of year.


----------



## Applemomma

Ted in Halifax said:


> I don't know of any direct flights in November.   Airtransat (via Canjet) doesn't start that early.  I went to Portland in November to do to Disney... roads are usually ok in November.  Otherwise you reroute through Montreal, Toronto or Newark or somewhere else in the US.
> 
> I usually stalk .... from YHZ AC, Westjet, Continental, United.  From PWM my preferred in JetBlue, but willing to go Alligiant, Continental or United





fan1080 said:


> I'll echo Ted's thoughts on the direct flights from Halifax in Nov. I've never seen anything direct that time of year.



That pretty much confirms my suspicions. Thanks!

Now the challenge is...which connecting airport would be best with a nervous flyer (I'm fine but mom will be a wreck). I'm leaning towards connecting in the US so we can clear customs in Halifax and have that one hurdle behind us. My mother would like the airport that is least likely to have a bomb on board...sorry Mom I don't think there's a website for that...


----------



## RainbowsMist

Applemomma said:


> That pretty much confirms my suspicions. Thanks!
> 
> Now the challenge is...which connecting airport would be best with a nervous flyer (I'm fine but mom will be a wreck). I'm leaning towards connecting in the US so we can clear customs in Halifax and have that one hurdle behind us. My mother would like the airport that is least likely to have a bomb on board...sorry Mom I don't think there's a website for that...



Your mother sounds EXACLY LIKE ME!    I absolutely HATE flying...it's non stop or we don't go.  If I have to drive across the border to get a non stop then so be it.  This time we lucked out and found one with AC out of Halifax (last time we drove to Boston and flew with Delta).  Times aren't the best but at least it's non stop   Honestly I don't know how my husband puts up with me...


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Westjet vacation has their ads running in the Halifax papers ... basically a value and air from Halifax 749 plus taxes per adult plus 399 plus taxes for kid. (moderate there too for $100 to $150 more per Adult) Does not include park tickets and or food.

March 27th thru April

Family of 4 would be just under $3,000 with taxes in ...

Don't think the rate is that good .... room at a value can get a 30% discount during their flight times (excluding Easter), so that puts Air well over $2000 for 4 people.

With Hopper and QSP this packages would set you back about $5000 plus for 7 days (2 of which may involve travel impact.)


----------



## Ted in Halifax

2 Adults (age 18 to 64) 	  	580.00 CAD
2 Child 	  	580.00 CAD
Additional Taxes/Fees 	  	400.76 CAD
Total Price 	  	1,560.76 CAD

4 people YHZ to Newark to MCO
April 30 to May 14th ...

Other dates available for 1,674.16 CAD

 - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Just picked up 4 one ways from Portland Maine to MCO .. Non stop in Late May for $100 US per person ... Taxes in, Seat selection Fees of $6 also in.

Airtran .... 
Fares 323
Taxes  66
Seat fees 24
Total $403 US for 4 people one way ...


----------



## Honeystar120608

Love this thread! I am wondering if any seasoned travellers out there can help me out.
I am prefer rates from Moncton, but Hali will work too. (really trying for YQM though as we live 1 min away)
Wondering what rates might look like end of September? There are 4 of us, we have flewn out of Portland twice to MCO with Continental and the other time was with AirTran. No complaints except the drive is a long one with 2 kids. We are looking for a completely different experience next time around (3rd DW trip in 2011) We want to go during low period, cheap flights, good DW deals, and hot weather. Last Dec trip we had a few cool days, still warm compared to here, but we wanted some heat!
Besides this (off topic) anyone  know if there are any deals at the Disney store in Halifax right now? We are coming down next Friday.


----------



## gilsan

Honeystar120608 said:


> Love this thread! I am wondering if any seasoned travellers out there can help me out.
> I am prefer rates from Moncton, but Hali will work too. (really trying for YQM though as we live 1 min away)
> Wondering what rates might look like end of September? There are 4 of us, we have flewn out of Portland twice to MCO with Continental and the other time was with AirTran. No complaints except the drive is a long one with 2 kids. We are looking for a completely different experience next time around (3rd DW trip in 2011) We want to go during low period, cheap flights, good DW deals, and hot weather. Last Dec trip we had a few cool days, still warm compared to here, but we wanted some heat!
> Besides this (off topic) anyone  know if there are any deals at the Disney store in Halifax right now? We are coming down next Friday.



We flew out of Halifax last September and we paid $189 each way +tax. IT was around $1375 for 3. We bought off of travelocity and they were united flights that connected in Washington DC on the way down and in Chicago on the way back. 

We booked at the end of April and I did notice that Air Canada & West Jet had flights for about the same amount available into May.


----------



## Aubie881

Portland to Newark to Orlando, Continental.  Orlando to Chicago to Portland, United.  Leave April 27 return May 4.  4 adults 980.00 taxes in.  Driving from Fredericton.


----------



## Gigi22

Just posted separate thread about this.  On the AC site this morning I found reduced prices for flights to Orlando from several Canadian airports during Tues. Feb. 23-Wed. June 23, flights must be on Tues./Wed./Thurs.  The reduced prices are available until Wed. Feb. 24 at 11:59 p.m. EST *(today!)*.  Flights from Halifax were quoted at $169 one way.


----------



## gilsan

Gigi22 said:


> Just posted separate thread about this.  On the AC site this morning I found reduced prices for flights to Orlando from several Canadian airports during Tues. Feb. 23-Wed. June 23, flights must be on Tues./Wed./Thurs.  The reduced prices are available until Wed. Feb. 24 at 11:59 p.m. EST *(today!)*.  Flights from Halifax were quoted at $169 one way.




I looked at the end of April and you can Fly mid-week for $134 from Halifax to Orlando.


----------



## A&Bmama

Checked AirTransat this morning:

Halifax to Orlando direct

March 23-30 $353.74 CAD including all fees and taxes
March 30-April 06 same as above


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Wow .... that's a good fare!


----------



## gilsan

I checked Airtransats site you could fly Halifax to Orlando May 4-11 for $129+224(tax). For 3 it was $1040 direct flight from Halifax. We paid about $600 more for our dates in April I will keep it in mind for next year!


----------



## braddillman

Anyone flown out of Bangor, like Allegiant Air?


----------



## Applemomma

braddillman said:


> Anyone flown out of Bangor, like Allegiant Air?



I looked at it but when I was looking for their arrival times were pretty late and the days they flew was pretty limited. I did however screw up on Christmas Eve when they were selling tickets at $24 and instead of hitting "BUY" I mentally hit "hmmmmm". Should have bought them and made it work....oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Bangor and Alligient would be fine if you were planning to rent a car.  Bangor is a nice small airport, but I've never been to sandford.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Halifax Stanfield Welcomes Service to Philadelphia with US Airways

Halifax, N.S.  Halifax International Airport Authority (HIAA) today announced new air service between Halifax and Philadelphia with US Airways. The new service will operate three times daily beginning on June 1, 2010. This marks US Airways first service to Halifax.
We are very pleased to welcome US Airways to our community, says Tom Ruth, HIAA President & CEO. This announcement is great news for air travellers, and the Atlantic Canadian economy as a whole, and demonstrates our commitment to expanding air service in Halifax, he says.

The year-round daily service to Halifax will be operated by US Airways Express partner Air Wisconsin on a 50-seat CRJ-200 regional jet. The non-stop service will depart Halifax at 7:40 a.m., 1:15 p.m., and 5:00 p.m.

This new service to Philadelphia, three times a day, will provide both business and leisure travellers with more options, more choice, and direct access to another key U.S. market and major airline hub, says Jerry Staples, HIAA Vice President Marketing & Business Development. We have been working with US Airways on this route development for some time and are delighted to see it become a reality, he says.

US Airways, along with US Airways Shuttle and US Airways Express, operates more than 3,000 flights per day and serves more than 190 communities in the U.S., Canada, Mexico, Europe, the Middle East, the Caribbean, Central and South America.

-30-


----------



## U2FanHfx

Seems US Airways still doesn't recognize the routing even after you input a date after June 1.  Will be excited to have another airline flying from YHZ.  And Star Alliance so more Aeroplan points 



Ted in Halifax said:


> Halifax Stanfield Welcomes Service to Philadelphia with US Airways
> 
> Halifax, N.S.  Halifax International Airport Authority (HIAA) today announced new air service between Halifax and Philadelphia with US Airways. The new service will operate three times daily beginning on June 1, 2010. This marks US Airways first service to Halifax.
> We are very pleased to welcome US Airways to our community, says Tom Ruth, HIAA President & CEO. This announcement is great news for air travellers, and the Atlantic Canadian economy as a whole, and demonstrates our commitment to expanding air service in Halifax, he says.
> 
> The year-round daily service to Halifax will be operated by US Airways Express partner Air Wisconsin on a 50-seat CRJ-200 regional jet. The non-stop service will depart Halifax at 7:40 a.m., 1:15 p.m., and 5:00 p.m.
> 
> This new service to Philadelphia, three times a day, will provide both business and leisure travellers with more options, more choice, and direct access to another key U.S. market and major airline hub, says Jerry Staples, HIAA Vice President Marketing & Business Development. We have been working with US Airways on this route development for some time and are delighted to see it become a reality, he says.
> 
> US Airways, along with US Airways Shuttle and US Airways Express, operates more than 3,000 flights per day and serves more than 190 communities in the U.S., Canada, Mexico, Europe, the Middle East, the Caribbean, Central and South America.
> 
> -30-


----------



## A&Bmama

AirTransat has lowered some of their fares again

Halifax to Orlando return, tax included *$326.61* 

valid on the following dates:

Mar 23 - 30
Mar 30 - Apr 06
Apr 06 - 13
Apr 13 - 20

Wish I could go...


----------



## canabrits2

I was on AirTransat's site and it looks like it stops flying in mid-May...no summer flights?


----------



## Applemomma

canabrits2 said:


> I was on AirTransat's site and it looks like it stops flying in mid-May...no summer flights?



I think AirTransat is a pretty seasonal airline. I'm hoping for decent priced flights with them for my November trip but I think I'm going to be out of luck since I doubt they will have started up for the "fly to where it's warmer" season by then.


----------



## Honeystar120608

Just checking out flights with Airtransat April 13-20 Tues-Tues flights for 4 people (incl 2 children)$1264.44 CRAZY Good price. Wish We were going now. I wonder how their seat sales are for the end of September and when they are announced.


----------



## vikkii19

Just booked for Nov 11th to Nov 20th from Portland to MCO for 380.82 for 2 adults taxes in. 

Will need to pay $15/each for checked baggage. Even got a direct flight for our return flight.


----------



## CanadianGuy

vikkii19 said:


> Just booked for Nov 11th to Nov 20th from Portland to MCO for 380.82 for 2 adults taxes in.
> 
> Will need to pay $15/each for checked baggage. Even got a direct flight for our return flight.



Wow.. that's very good.. beats me.

I booked with J/B out of PWM for June 1 to June 9.

1 Checked bag included 

Direct Flights both ways..

$464.25 Canadian Dollars all in..for two travelers.

The big selling point for me was direct flights both ways.


----------



## Tinkershelly

They have some great fares for their first week operating out of Halifax.  $473 return to Orlando for June 3 to 12th.  And they fly 3 times a day, every day.  I may have to look at them in the fall as we usually fly with Continental.




Ted in Halifax said:


> Halifax Stanfield Welcomes Service to Philadelphia with US Airways
> 
> Halifax, N.S.  Halifax International Airport Authority (HIAA) today announced new air service between Halifax and Philadelphia with US Airways. The new service will operate three times daily beginning on June 1, 2010. This marks US Airways first service to Halifax.
> We are very pleased to welcome US Airways to our community, says Tom Ruth, HIAA President & CEO. This announcement is great news for air travellers, and the Atlantic Canadian economy as a whole, and demonstrates our commitment to expanding air service in Halifax, he says.
> 
> The year-round daily service to Halifax will be operated by US Airways Express partner Air Wisconsin on a 50-seat CRJ-200 regional jet. The non-stop service will depart Halifax at 7:40 a.m., 1:15 p.m., and 5:00 p.m.
> 
> This new service to Philadelphia, three times a day, will provide both business and leisure travellers with more options, more choice, and direct access to another key U.S. market and major airline hub, says Jerry Staples, HIAA Vice President Marketing & Business Development. We have been working with US Airways on this route development for some time and are delighted to see it become a reality, he says.
> 
> US Airways, along with US Airways Shuttle and US Airways Express, operates more than 3,000 flights per day and serves more than 190 communities in the U.S., Canada, Mexico, Europe, the Middle East, the Caribbean, Central and South America.
> 
> -30-


----------



## canabrits2

Tinkershelly said:


> They have some great fares for their first week operating out of Halifax.  $473 return to Orlando for June 3 to 12th.  And they fly 3 times a day, every day.  I may have to look at them in the fall as we usually fly with Continental.



Woo-hoo!!  Thanks for posting this!

Is that including taxes??

More competition is _always _better....especially way out here in the Nova Scotian boonies...  

I'm going to chech with them when we go for cruise May 2011 (or before if I can swing it as well  )


----------



## Tinkershelly

Yep, taxes in, US dollars.  They are also one of the airlines that comes up with an Expedia search so I've gotten them in combination with other airlines on one itinerary for a bit of a cheaper fare.

Their fares for later summer and fall are comparable to the other carriers right now but more choice and competition are good for us!



canabrits2 said:


> Woo-hoo!!  Thanks for posting this!
> 
> Is that including taxes??
> 
> More competition is _always _better....especially way out here in the Nova Scotian boonies...
> 
> I'm going to chech with them when we go for cruise May 2011 (or before if I can swing it as well  )


----------



## Honeystar120608

Does anybody know when and if there are supurb airfares for September? Ideally would like to fly out of Moncton. But right now with Airtran we can get $79 one way. But then there is gas and hotels. Not that we mind, but we live in Dieppe, so Moncton is ideal, at a cheap airfare. Do we buy now or wait until last minute?


----------



## schoonersky

We've done late August the last two years - first year out of Halifax, two flghts on Aeroplan and two United...still cost about $1800. August 2009 we were looking at over $2400 for 4 from Halifax. Got 4 return flights Bangor to Orlando on Delta for $1000US taxes in - thought this was amazing. Did the stay, park and fly at the Four Points at Bangor Airport, and some back to school shopping along the way.

Air Transat doesn't fly from about May 15th until early January. 

I had checked Moncton last year, but the prices didn't seem to get any better for either Halifax or Moncton. Did notice during my obsessive checking of expedia that occassionally 'better' prices popped up online after midnight on Saturday night - so early Sunday morning (about $200 better on tickets for 4). They don't last though, so if you see them be prepared to book them!


----------



## Honeystar120608

schoonersky said:


> We've done late August the last two years - first year out of Halifax, two flghts on Aeroplan and two United...still cost about $1800. August 2009 we were looking at over $2400 for 4 from Halifax. Got 4 return flights Bangor to Orlando on Delta for $1000US taxes in - thought this was amazing. Did the stay, park and fly at the Four Points at Bangor Airport, and some back to school shopping along the way.
> 
> Air Transat doesn't fly from about May 15th until early January.
> 
> I had checked Moncton last year, but the prices didn't seem to get any better for either Halifax or Moncton. Did notice during my obsessive checking of expedia that occassionally 'better' prices popped up online after midnight on Saturday night - so early Sunday morning (about $200 better on tickets for 4). They don't last though, so if you see them be prepared to book them!



Thank you for the information! How soon in advance did you see the $200 off deals?

I've looked at Bangor, which would really be preferable because it saves us 2 hrs each way in driving...but seems like the cheaper deals aren't on a saturday or sunday, which we would need. Am I right in that assumption?


----------



## schoonersky

We booked our tickets in April last year, so it would have been some random Saturday night checking in April that I found the price.

And I'm not certain if it is the way it works, but our 'cheap' flights from Bangor left and returned on Tuesdays...actually, now that I think about it, I believe Tuesday was the cheapest day to fly - and we stayed two weeks with the airfare savings we had.


----------



## Tinkershelly

There are some seriously good deals out for the first part of June now.  I found $357 Canadian, all taxes in through Expedia out of Halifax.  If anyone is thinking about travelling down to MCO check it out!  I'm shocked!  Move it back to include the 4th of July weekend and the price jumps to $480, still a good price.  Go further to the first of August and I'm getting back to the $620 region.  

I hope someone can take advantage of this.  I won't be able to go until probably mid-October or later, so I'm hoping these good deals will last.  Not counting on it but still hopeful.


----------



## Honeystar120608

That's awesome! I got $1576 for 4 seats out of Halifax in June (thurs-wed flights)$1660 out of Moncton. Same dates. I could have gotten the Moncton flights a tad cheaper, but the flight offered at $10 per seat on the going flight would get us there at supper time, and we like to arrive around noon. 
GEEZ! I hope these same fares come out for September!! Oh I'd be so excited. That is about the same cost as flights out of portland, gas, 2 nights in a hotel, and meals. (and a little for TIME) FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## dennise

As soon as rates are posted for next April I will be looking.   Easter is late next year so if we go early April we should get better rates, avoid the Easter crowds and good weather, what more could you ask for?    Leaving tomorrow for 12 days, weather is looking quite good.


----------



## mom4463

dennise said:


> As soon as rates are posted for next April I will be looking.   Easter is late next year so if we go early April we should get better rates, avoid the Easter crowds and good weather, what more could you ask for?    Leaving tomorrow for 12 days, weather is looking quite good.



Have a great trip!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

dennise said:


> As soon as rates are posted for next April I will be looking.   Easter is late next year so if we go early April we should get better rates, avoid the Easter crowds and good weather, what more could you ask for?    Leaving tomorrow for 12 days, weather is looking quite good.



Have a fun, safe, magical trip! I hope the weather is beautiful for you!


----------



## Artgraph

We are flying from Portland this year, I got $191.00 CDN return per person taxes in. 71$ park and fly can't beat it.


----------



## sprmom

Artgraph said:


> We are flying from Portland this year, I got $191.00 CDN return per person taxes in. 71$ park and fly can't beat it.



Which hotel was your park and fly in Portland?


----------



## Honeystar120608

sprmom said:


> Which hotel was your park and fly in Portland?



We really enjoy the Ho Jo's with the free park and Fly. It is a great hotel, Friendly's is attached to it (great food!). Here is the link. And I'd keep checking because I've booked a cpl months in advance and found the cost $10 cheaper 3 weeks until arrival. I just called and they gave me the discount.  Lovely people there!
http://www.hojoportland.com/index.php
If you want something closer to the shopping areas (more $$ though) there is a neat hotel, Wyndam, http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/PWMHT/main.wnt?cid=ROMLZWYND


----------



## Honeystar120608

WestJet is having a seat sale right now... $72 for 72 hrs sale. But... nothing for orlando that I can see.  Was worth a try though. I did see that from Montreal you could get to Fort Lauderdale with this rate.


----------



## webworm

Saw this last minute flight from Halifax on AirTransat (Canjet airlines) today for $119.00 each way with total of $347.61 with taxes. 

Tue, April 13, 2010 4:55 PM Depart from Halifax (YHZ) 
8:45 PM Arrive in Orlando (MCO) 
Travel time 4h50 min 
 TS 996 
Operated by 
CANJET 

 Tue, April 20, 2010 
Next-day arrival 
Wed, April 21, 2010 9:45 PM Depart from Orlando (MCO) 
2:20 AM Arrive in Halifax (YHZ) 
Travel time 3h35 min 
 TS 997 
Operated by 
CANJET


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Has anyone ever flown in July? Last August I got $550 out of Charlottetown (YYG) which I thought was fairly decent. This year we're hoping to go in July, around July 25-Aug 5 basically, and the prices with Air Canada are higher, around $650 taxes total. Should we book at those rates or wait it out for something better? We've thought about flying out of Maine, but the thought of the long drive after the flight just doesn't cut it for us-we'd rather that time in Florida!   My sister is also flying down for a few days at the end of the trip and flying back with us (hopefully), so we'd like to fly out of YYG.  It is nice and close to home too, last year I was home around 25 minutes after landing, with all my luggage!


----------



## dennise

12 days of 80+ weather, perrrrfect.


----------



## Tinkershelly

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Has anyone ever flown in July? Last August I got $550 out of Charlottetown (YYG) which I thought was fairly decent. This year we're hoping to go in July, around July 25-Aug 5 basically, and the prices with Air Canada are higher, around $650 taxes total. Should we book at those rates or wait it out for something better? We've thought about flying out of Maine, but the thought of the long drive after the flight just doesn't cut it for us-we'd rather that time in Florida!   My sister is also flying down for a few days at the end of the trip and flying back with us (hopefully), so we'd like to fly out of YYG.  It is nice and close to home too, last year I was home around 25 minutes after landing, with all my luggage!



I just plugged your dates into Expedia and got essentially the same rates for Moncton but saved about $100 per ticket for flights out of Halifax.  Not sure how many of you are going but if there are enough it might be worth the extra driving.  We've got US Airways as a new carrier starting in June so they have some pretty good rates for June and July right now.  Good luck.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Tinkershelly said:


> I just plugged your dates into Expedia and got essentially the same rates for Moncton but saved about $100 per ticket for flights out of Halifax.  Not sure how many of you are going but if there are enough it might be worth the extra driving.  We've got US Airways as a new carrier starting in June so they have some pretty good rates for June and July right now.  Good luck.



I'll have to look into that, but I think we've decided to pay more and go from here. They live about 20 minutes from the airport, but I live about 3 minutes away, it's just too nice to be home within about a 1/2 hour of landing.  Takes about 5-10 minutes for the luggage, and then we're gone. Thanks for looking though! I'll keep checking too, if we saved a lot, we might go for it.


----------



## Tinkershelly

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I'll have to look into that, but I think we've decided to pay more and go from here. They live about 20 minutes from the airport, but I live about 3 minutes away, it's just too nice to be home within about a 1/2 hour of landing.  Takes about 5-10 minutes for the luggage, and then we're gone. Thanks for looking though! I'll keep checking too, if we saved a lot, we might go for it.



Oh yeah I know what you mean.  We live about 15 minutes from the Halifax airport and even though we could save a couple of hundred dollars on airfare for the two of us by going through Maine I can't get over the extra time it would take!


----------



## canabrits2

Tinkershelly said:


> Oh yeah I know what you mean.  We live about 15 minutes from the Halifax airport and even though we could save a couple of hundred dollars on airfare for the two of us by going through Maine I can't get over the extra time it would take!



The airlines/airports know that.....that's why we get exploited and suckered so often living in Atlantic Canada.  It really is a long haul to drive to Maine from anywhere in Nova Scotia.  We're out in Antigonish and I hate even driving to the _Halifax _airport! hehehe


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Just got flights out of Charlottetown.  I was only able to get two of the three flights at the best price, but I still got some great ones.  July 25-Aug 5 $500.99 taxes and fees included for one and $563.99.  From Aug 2-5 for the third person I got $500.99 too!  They're at $199 and $179 for some flights for July-August and maybe other months too.


----------



## Honeystar120608

Seeing some flights in June out of Moncton to MCO at 128.99 one way. At that price, it's about equivalent to driving to portland, food, gas, 2 nights hotel. Hopefully I will be so lucky for September.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Honeystar120608 said:


> Seeing some flights in June out of Moncton to MCO at 128.99 one way. At that price, it's about equivalent to driving to portland, food, gas, 2 nights hotel. Hopefully I will be so lucky for September.



That's a great price! I love being able to fly from closer to home, don't you?


----------



## Honeystar120608

DisneyFreak06 said:


> That's a great price! I love being able to fly from closer to home, don't you?



Absolutely, considering we are about a 2 min drive to the Moncton Airport.  If that. lol Would be awesome. We've never done it, hoping to, just for convenience. I do love shopping in Portland, but it's hard on our son...he has never been one for travelling or motion for long periods of time. He survives it, but it's not a relaxing fun time for him.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Honeystar120608

Do a run to the dollar store ... wrap up a couple of kid gifts and give them to the kids along the ride.  My plan is leave Halifax ... open a gift in Truro, Amherst,  Fredericton, Houlton and Bangor.  

Consider it a bribe!


----------



## Honeystar120608

Ted in Halifax said:


> Honeystar120608
> 
> Do a run to the dollar store ... wrap up a couple of kid gifts and give them to the kids along the ride.  My plan is leave Halifax ... open a gift in Truro, Amherst,  Fredericton, Houlton and Bangor.
> 
> Consider it a bribe!



Oh yes, we have done the bribes.  We've done the route 2 times already both in Dec. So NOTHING to see...all snow and bare trees. BORING! But we have done dvds in the car and books and reading, colouring, etc etc. What we usually do is stop in Saint John for a bathroom break. Then onto Calais and stop at the Family Dollar for a toy. That's their bribe, it's tradition now.  Then on to Bangor where we stop at a store..Kmart or something... toysrus then get some lunch, then on to POrtland.  BUT! The bonus about this year is that we have headrests with a screen in the back of them. So we can play dvds and they each have their own screen. So on that note, it will be easier this year..and that they are older (first trip they were 3 and 4, then last dec 3 and just 5, this oct they are almost 5 and 6)

Last ride we went with my Mom, 15 yr old sister, kids and us in a half ton. It was actually a lot of fun, and someone was always available to entertain the kids.

Oh and did I mention i LOVE giving homework while driving??  My son just LOVES it. lol


----------



## Honeystar120608

Air Tran prices seem to have gone up some.. Waiting on the $79 one way holy grail of fares... Im trying to remember if it was $79 each way and they've changed it, or if I've played around with dates so much that I can't remember. Both are very likely.
No matter, I can't book our flights until they officially offer free dining until oct and I am able to snatch it up. By the looks of it (since I just got a pin email for free dining for the summer months) I don't think I will have much trouble.


----------



## Charleyann

My sweet deal (To me anyway)

CHRISTMAS:

Dec. 21/2010 = $290 Continental out of Moncton

Jan. 6/2011= $290 Continental to Moncton

MARCH BREAK 2011:

March 5th =$149 Bangor to Orlando

March 13th=$154 Orlando to Bangor

I am Happy, Happy, Happy!!!!!

Charleyann


----------



## DisneyFreak06

So glad we bought tickets this afternoon, just checked AC and the good deals are gone!


----------



## Charleyann

Honeystar120608 said:


> We really enjoy the Ho Jo's with the free park and Fly. It is a great hotel, Friendly's is attached to it (great food!). Here is the link. And I'd keep checking because I've booked a cpl months in advance and found the cost $10 cheaper 3 weeks until arrival. I just called and they gave me the discount.  Lovely people there!
> http://www.hojoportland.com/index.php
> If you want something closer to the shopping areas (more $$ though) there is a neat hotel, Wyndam, http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/PWMHT/main.wnt?cid=ROMLZWYND



If your an airmiles collector you may want to consider Best Best Western Merry Manor in Portland for their Park and Fly. I use airmiles to purchase a $50 Best Western gift card for 375 airmiles and usually only pay $50 a night or use two and pay just a couple of bucks. This hotel offers free shuttles to and from the airport.....

Charleyann


----------



## weezy26nm

Just booked through Expedia.ca out of Halifax July 24 with Air Canada $253.99
fly back with West Jet on Aug 6 $176.85 for a roundtrip grand total of $430.84. And to think I was hoping it would go down from $650 to $550.


----------



## dennise

Hi Nancy:   Great rate, good for you.    I'm trying to talk Glenn into going back in September.   Wish me luck!


----------



## canabrits2

weezy26nm said:


> Just booked through Expedia.ca out of Halifax July 24 with Air Canada $253.99
> fly back with West Jet on Aug 6 $176.85 for a roundtrip grand total of $430.84. And to think I was hoping it would go down from $650 to $550.



OMG!
That is great!  ....and in July (peak travel season) too??  There IS hope for cheaper flights!  yaay!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Yesterday I saw some July/Aug  AC flights out of Charlottetown for $388!!! I was already booked, but that's a great price. I think the sale is still on today.


----------



## weezy26nm

dennise said:


> Hi Nancy:   Great rate, good for you.    I'm trying to talk Glenn into going back in September.   Wish me luck!



Good luck!

I'm sure he'll come around. You have a flight credit don't you? He wouldn't want that going to waste. LOL


----------



## Hockey Mom KQ

I got mine for $293 from Bangor through Delta for Feb.28 - Mar. 10!  I missed the really cheap deal.  But, I am happy with this


----------



## gilsan

I thought I would revive this thread. We are looking for flights from Halifax to mco in February, probably the 2/3 until the 9/10. Looking over this thread I see that there were good deals last year. I am hoping to get flights for around $350/person taxes in and willing to pay more for a direct flight. 

Right now I have seen connecting flights in November for as low as $397, and am hoping for bit better in February.


----------



## dennise

We are looking for April 12 or 13 one way YHZ to MCO, two adults.   We have our return flight  for the 23rd already booked, got a direct flight home on a Saturday with WJ.


----------



## peimikes

We have used Delta out of Bangor the last couple of years. This year was $218/person  round trip, BGR-DET-MCO, MCO-ATL-BGR Sept 2010. Wondering if anyone ever used Allegiant Air out of BGR could have gone for $160 round trip but wasn't sure of the service. We use the park and fly at the Ramada most years they shuttle you to and from the airport for free.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

remember that allegient goes to sfb not mco.  This messes up Magic Express.


----------



## coastgirl

Anyone got any good news for our big February break?  I've been watching SW out of MHT and it's just getting worse, not better...


----------



## Charleyann

Better Deal for our Spring break :

Bangor -Florida $99 each way !!! I booked as soon as they opened


----------



## webworm

coastgirl said:


> Anyone got any good news for our big February break?  I've been watching SW out of MHT and it's just getting worse, not better...



Are you in NB? Your March break starts friday March 4, 2011 correct?


----------



## coastgirl

Charleyann said:


> Better Deal for our Spring break :
> 
> Bangor -Florida $99 each way !!! I booked as soon as they opened





webworm said:


> Are you in NB? Your March break starts friday March 4, 2011 correct?



I saw the dates open, but hadn't been watching to that point and didn't recognize a good deal when I saw it. :-(  Glad you got it though!

Webworm, I'm in Halifax.  We have a two-week break in Feb this year to correspond with the Canada winter games here...last two weeks in Feb. off.  (I am usually waaay too cheap to travel during March break!)


----------



## webworm

coastgirl said:


> I saw the dates open, but hadn't been watching to that point and didn't recognize a good deal when I saw it. :-(  Glad you got it though!
> 
> Webworm, I'm in Halifax.  We have a two-week break in Feb this year to correspond with the Canada winter games here...last two weeks in Feb. off.  (I am usually waaay too cheap to travel during March break!)



I do see flights with SW during last 2 weeks of Feb from MHT - Tampa for $79.00 and $84.00 one way. Looks like they all have 1 stop. The nonstops are more money. We have flown into Tampa (very nice airport) and driven over to Orlando since about 1 hr 20 minutes across the I4. There are nonstops with AirTran for $99.00 from Boston - Orlando.


----------



## coastgirl

Thanks for the legwork, Webworm.  We have flown to Tampa in the past, just not with kids...worth considering.  Don't think I want to go in Boston if I can help it--I asked a friend in Boston about the airport and it doesn't sound worth the additional trouble.


----------



## Charleyann

coastgirl said:


> I saw the dates open, but hadn't been watching to that point and didn't recognize a good deal when I saw it. :-(  Glad you got it though!
> 
> Webworm, I'm in Halifax.  We have a two-week break in Feb this year to correspond with the Canada winter games here...last two weeks in Feb. off.  (I am usually waaay too cheap to travel during March break!)



Thanks... March breaks starts March 4th . Actually if you dont count the weekend . March 7th.

End of February was same price. Maybe something will come along. Did you try Airtran and Jestblue out of Portland?


----------



## fan1080

Airtran, Portland Maine to Orlando, $158USD RT, travel by Feb 9

Need to add taxes of $26.91. Total is $100.40 each way.

Still a good deal. I've seen this rate before. In fact, the only time we drove to Maine for flights was the same deal. I don't think I've seen them any lower than this for Airtran out of Portland.


----------



## coastgirl

I priced that out too.  Too early for us by about a week--I hope the next sale opens up soon!


----------



## fan1080

Deals are starting to pop up. Here's another one:

South West, Manchester to Orlando, $158USD RT, Non Stop, Travel by Feb 8 2011. With taxes/fees, *$179*.

US Airways, Manchester to Orlando, one stop, $118 RT, travel by Dec 8, 2010. With Taxes/fees, *$160*.

coastgirl: I think it's just a matter of time before these rates push further into 2011. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## coastgirl

Hmm.  I've never even checked US Air.  There's a new one to add to my "rounds". Thanks!


----------



## fan1080

coastgirl said:


> Hmm.  I've never even checked US Air.  There's a new one to add to my "rounds". Thanks!




Go to airfarewatchdog and sign up for their email notifications. Eases the research required to find the good deals. You can set departure/arrival airports and they will send out notifications when good deals are released.


----------



## mbb

fan1080 said:


> Go to airfarewatchdog and sign up for their email notifications. Eases the research required to find the good deals. You can set departure/arrival airports and they will send out notifications when good deals are released.



 

Thanks for the link!!

We snagged JetBlue for $113 OB, and $104 IB, for next weeknd, home on the 13th.

Same flights are now $253, and up.
Both stop at JFK.

We've never flown SW before...did they install /tvs yet?
TVs on JetBlue just make life easier
Pay a smidge more (usually get JB flights for $99 OW)..and the kiddoes are happier

Allegiant out of Bangor?
Anyone try them yet?


----------



## fan1080

mbb said:


> Thanks for the link!!
> 
> We snagged JetBlue for $113 OB, and $104 IB, for next weeknd, home on the 13th.
> 
> Same flights are now $253, and up.
> Both stop at JFK.
> 
> We've never flown SW before...did they install /tvs yet?
> TVs on JetBlue just make life easier
> Pay a smidge more (usually get JB flights for $99 OW)..and the kiddoes are happier
> 
> Allegiant out of Bangor?
> Anyone try them yet?



The only issue with Allegiant is the need for a rental car or other paid-for transfer from Sanford; no Magical Express.


----------



## fan1080

Received an alert today that Air Canada has return fares from Halifax to Orlando or Tampa for *$306*, travel by Dec 15, 2010. 

However, I haven't been able to find that fare when searching Air Canada or other airfare sites.

Just an FYI in case someone wanted to do some more research for this fare.


----------



## seasideliz

Hi all, newbie here, 
I wish I  found this board a week ago....we booked a trip out of halifax for the Feb holiday and paid through the nose for flights.... 
We are new to the Maritimes and considered flying out of the US but really were unsure of the drive back and forth before and after the trip and nervous about not making all of the times.
I did find a flight out of Boston to Orlando on AIRTRAN for 5 people for $1000 US flying Feb 10th - and back on the 20th, but once I factored in the gas, drive time and hotels my husband said forget it, just fly out of Halifax... we paid a bit more, but at least we have the flight.  
Maybe AIRTRAN is worth looking into for those still looking for flights.


----------



## mbb

seasideliz said:


> Hi all, newbie here,
> I wish I  found this board a week ago....we booked a trip out of halifax for the Feb holiday and paid through the nose for flights....
> We are new to the Maritimes and considered flying out of the US but really were unsure of the drive back and forth before and after the trip and nervous about not making all of the times.
> I did find a flight out of Boston to Orlando on AIRTRAN for 5 people for $1000 US flying Feb 10th - and back on the 20th, but once I factored in the gas, drive time and hotels my husband said forget it, just fly out of Halifax... we paid a bit more, but at least we have the flight.
> Maybe AIRTRAN is worth looking into for those still looking for flights.



Welcome to the Dis, seasideliz!!

If flights are over $2000 for the 4 of us, we drive, and consider it part of our vacation.
And of course, stop and shop on the way home

We booked points on AC out of YHZ to BOS, and took the Amtrak to Florida....stopping in DC and/or NYC along the way. That's a fun  trip

Next trip, we're thinking about driving to DC, and taking the Autotrain.

Love the planning almost as much as the vacation!! LOL


----------



## webworm

In case anyone is interested Delta has a $69.00 fare from MHT - MCO on Feb 15th so with taxes os $90.00. If you return from Tampa there is an $84.00 fare with Continental on Feb 23rd. With taxes is $105.00.


----------



## Aubie881

just booked 4 return flights, portland, maine to orlando, $962,all fees and taxes in.


----------



## coastgirl

Nice fares, guys.  Aubie, which airline and when from PWM?


----------



## Aubie881

Delta airlines, departing May 4/11, returning May 13/11.  Have been looking for about 2 months fares were anywheres from $280 to $300, so I have been waiting for the price to drop below $250.  We have gone down the last 4 years at this time of year and the most we paid was $252 so I knew eventually the price would drop.  Checked Tuesday, $269, Wednesday $240, so I booked 4 return flights. Checked again on Thursday just to see, $251.  We are doing the 3 day cruise, then staying at OKW for 5 nights.


----------



## RainbowsMist

Really hoping fares for March start coming down (besides the ones for Tues/Wednesdays)..starting to get a little worried 
Last year we snagged excellent fares on New Years day with AC non stop to MCO however that was for April/May..this year I'm restricted to March break (give or take a day or two) so we're expanding our departure city to BOS, PWM or MHT..still not looking good.  Found an excellent non stop return fare to BOS but really need to find a way there before I can book it!
I'll definitely need a vacation after all this airfare stressing!!


----------



## MikeyNS

RainbowsMist said:


> Really hoping fares for March start coming down (besides the ones for Tues/Wednesdays)..starting to get a little worried
> Last year we snagged excellent fares on New Years day with AC non stop to MCO however that was for April/May..this year I'm restricted to March break (give or take a day or two) so we're expanding our departure city to BOS, PWM or MHT..still not looking good.  Found an excellent non stop return fare to BOS but really need to find a way there before I can book it!
> I'll definitely need a vacation after all this airfare stressing!!



Don't forget flytransat.com .. their fares drop like a rock a week or two out. I remember seeing direct flights a few days before departure for $29 (+ $200 in fees or so!).


----------



## gilsan

Kayak .com has a Westjet direct both ways flight Jan 29 - return Feb 5 or Feb 12 for $425 return taxes included. I think that it is an excellent price for a direct from Halifax.


----------



## coastgirl

MikeyNS said:


> Don't forget flytransat.com .. their fares drop like a rock a week or two out. I remember seeing direct flights a few days before departure for $29 (+ $200 in fees or so!).



Whoa, really Mike?  That would be something!

I think this is getting addictive.  I have my flights booked for Feb and have quite decent routes and prices now, thankyouverymuch, but OMG I can't help looking!  And now that I know how to change my res on SW (no penalties, just do-it-yourself), it's gonna get reallllllly bad.


----------



## sprmom

In 2008, I got the 49.00 fare from Moncton direct to Orlando for 4 and the airfare was only 900.00 or so. I used some hotel points and got Univ and Sea W tix for the week, the trip was really economical, but time comsuing to watch the rates. It was a great trip and the flights were terrific.  If you are flying Transat sign in for the Kids Club, you can bypass the lines and they get a small gift.


----------



## sprmom

Aubie 881 you booked on Delta through Portland, I see sometimes you can get Halifax departures on Delta to Orlando, any thoughts on this? If you were wathcing the rates for a bit, what prices have you seen on a NS/NB departure through Delta if any?


----------



## coastgirl

Not Aubie but I have watched Delta from Halifax off and on, and basically took it off my list because it never seemed to get cheap...Delta was an AC partner and seems to "run" price-wise with AC.  (Don't know if they still are with all the "alliance" changes.)  That said, I haven't been obsessive about it, and I may not be catching the good stuff from Delta!  (I keep closer tabs on WestJet and Continental from YHZ because I have hope...)


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I agree ... I stalk Continental for sure.   Waiting to see what December brings!


----------



## RainbowsMist

sprmom said:


> In 2008, I got the 49.00 fare from Moncton direct to Orlando for 4 and the airfare was only 900.00 or so. I used some hotel points and got Univ and Sea W tix for the week, the trip was really economical, but time comsuing to watch the rates. It was a great trip and the flights were terrific.  If you are flying Transat sign in for the Kids Club, you can bypass the lines and they get a small gift.



Oh what I wouldn't give for this fare now!!


----------



## RainbowsMist

Well I feel just sick now   I was so worried with the price of flights out of Halifax compared to last years great prices that I jumped this past week and booked out of Boston for our upcoming March trip.  Well I just got an email and the prices have dropped A LOT!! Our family of 5 could now fly for $2000!!  I paid $1000 out of Boston, but when you factor in the 10 hour drive, hotel, gas and food we'll really only be saving about $500 now.  Seemed so much more worth it when we were saving THOUSANDS and Halifax airport is only 40 MINUTES from our house!


----------



## LuzzBightyear

Hello

PEI guy here, don't see too many other Islanders around, but glad to find lots of fellow Maritimers here.

I am planning a 10 person trip to WDW next fall. I am kinda new to the whole monitoring flight prices thing, so was hoping I could benefit from your experiences.

When you factor in Confederation Bridge, gas, parking, possible hotels for early flight costs..the flight savings would have to be pretty substantial to justify the hassle of packing everyone up (including 3 small children) to fly out or Halifax or Maine. Moncton would be more acceptable as we have relatives there and we could park at their place and stay over night if needed...plus the drive is much shorter. However, my early price research indicates no difference between Moncton and Ch'town fares.

I looked at both Air Canada and Westjet. Unfortunately, all Westjet flights involve overnighting in Toronto both ways...so they are out off the question

So for AC flights next Nov, the best I could find to Orlando was ($298 each way) - $720 taxes included Ch'town to Orlando. 

Anyone form PEI or maybe Moncton area...do you think this is as good as we are going to get aside from risking it and waiting for a late seat sale? $720 is the upper limits of our budget so if it goes much higher, it could throw the trip in jeopardy or possibly change it from a stay on Disney property vacation to off!

Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated


----------



## Applemomma

LuzzBightyear said:


> Hello
> 
> PEI guy here, don't see too many other Islanders around, but glad to find lots of fellow Maritimers here.
> 
> I am planning a 10 person trip to WDW next fall. I am kinda new to the whole monitoring flight prices thing, so was hoping I could benefit from your experiences.
> 
> When you factor in Confederation Bridge, gas, parking, possible hotels for early flight costs..the flight savings would have to be pretty substantial to justify the hassle of packing everyone up (including 3 small children) to fly out or Halifax or Maine. Moncton would be more acceptable as we have relatives there and we could park at their place and stay over night if needed...plus the drive is much shorter. However, my early price research indicates no difference between Moncton and Ch'town fares.
> 
> I looked at both Air Canada and Westjet. Unfortunately, all Westjet flights involve overnighting in Toronto both ways...so they are out off the question
> 
> So for AC flights next Nov, the best I could find to Orlando was ($298 each way) - $720 taxes included Ch'town to Orlando.
> 
> Anyone form PEI or maybe Moncton area...do you think this is as good as we are going to get aside from risking it and waiting for a late seat sale? $720 is the upper limits of our budget so if it goes much higher, it could throw the trip in jeopardy or possibly change it from a stay on Disney property vacation to off!
> 
> Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated



first off....WELCOME TO THE DIS!! 

secondly, you didn't say when you were going but you'll probably find that you'll get a better idea for fares looking 60-90 days out from your trip.

Look at Continental out of Moncton ... I just paid $375 taxes in per person out of Halifax two weeks ago and I think it was the same price out of Moncton so no benefit to traveling to Halifax on that one. 

When we went as a family of four in September of 2007 the best price we could get out of Halifax was around $3000 total so we chose to drive to Portland and spend a night in a park and fly. Total for that flight was just under $900, figuring in the hotel and gas we still saved more then $1500 so it was definitely worth it. If it's only one or two of us going I wouldn't do the drive but more then that, or if we're splitting the cost of the room/gas with another couple it's a deal. I was looking at prices for JetBlue and it was basically half the cost of flying out of Halifax ....soooooo tempting.

The biggest tip I can give you is to clear your browsing history/cookies before each internet airline search. If you don't you'll keep getting the same higher pricing as when you first looked. And look on a Tuesday or Wed for a Tuesday or Wed flight (cheaper travel days). 

I'm sure others will be along to give you more/better advice ...... Ted?

Have fun planning!

By the way....I'm a pseudo Islander....born in Summerside, lived in Travelers Rest for six months and spent part of every summer until I was 18 in Stanley Bridge!


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

RainbowsMist said:


> Well I feel just sick now   I was so worried with the price of flights out of Halifax compared to last years great prices that I jumped this past week and booked out of Boston for our upcoming March trip.  Well I just got an email and the prices have dropped A LOT!! Our family of 5 could now fly for $2000!!  I paid $1000 out of Boston, but when you factor in the 10 hour drive, hotel, gas and food we'll really only be saving about $500 now.  Seemed so much more worth it when we were saving THOUSANDS and Halifax airport is only 40 MINUTES from our house!



Yeah - I hear ya !!

I guess it's best not to dwell on it now though - you'll drive yourself crazy price shopping now after you've already bought the tickets.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

LuzzBightyear said:


> Hello
> 
> PEI guy here, don't see too many other Islanders around, but glad to find lots of fellow Maritimers here.
> 
> I am planning a 10 person trip to WDW next fall. I am kinda new to the whole monitoring flight prices thing, so was hoping I could benefit from your experiences.
> 
> When you factor in Confederation Bridge, gas, parking, possible hotels for early flight costs..the flight savings would have to be pretty substantial to justify the hassle of packing everyone up (including 3 small children) to fly out or Halifax or Maine. Moncton would be more acceptable as we have relatives there and we could park at their place and stay over night if needed...plus the drive is much shorter. However, my early price research indicates no difference between Moncton and Ch'town fares.
> 
> I looked at both Air Canada and Westjet. Unfortunately, all Westjet flights involve overnighting in Toronto both ways...so they are out off the question
> 
> So for AC flights next Nov, the best I could find to Orlando was ($298 each way) - $720 taxes included Ch'town to Orlando.
> 
> Anyone form PEI or maybe Moncton area...do you think this is as good as we are going to get aside from risking it and waiting for a late seat sale? $720 is the upper limits of our budget so if it goes much higher, it could throw the trip in jeopardy or possibly change it from a stay on Disney property vacation to off!
> 
> Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated



From my experience, there is little difference in price flying from either Moncton of Halifax, BUT, WESTJET does on occasion offer up direct flights from Halifax (depending on the time of year I'm guessing).  

We have friends in Halifax and can stay overnight there if needed, but certainly prefer the convenience of flying from Moncton - and so far with the small difference in price, will likely still opt to fly from Moncton.

We are planning on going back to Disney in May 2012 - and so we are keeping our flight options open.  There is certainly a large difference when flying from Maine or NH, but when you figure in the extra day of travel each way, food, gas, hotel, etc., the savings have to be greater than just a few hundred dollars.


----------



## RainbowsMist

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> Yeah - I hear ya !!
> 
> I guess it's best not to dwell on it now though - you'll drive yourself crazy price shopping now after you've already bought the tickets.



Sad thing is I wasn't even shopping.  I thought I had stopped all my email aifare alerts..guess I forgot one   To add insult to injury..I hadn't purchased our return flights home so I thought "hey! we can rent a car, drive to Boston and fly from there..and get the great deal and fly back into Halifax"..well from the time I looked up one way car rentals (to see if they even did that) and went back to West Jet the non-stop fare was gone and the 1 stop went back up!!  

Guess it wasn't meant to be


----------



## DisneyFreak06

LuzzBightyear said:


> Hello
> 
> PEI guy here, don't see too many other Islanders around, but glad to find lots of fellow Maritimers here.
> 
> I am planning a 10 person trip to WDW next fall. I am kinda new to the whole monitoring flight prices thing, so was hoping I could benefit from your experiences.
> 
> When you factor in Confederation Bridge, gas, parking, possible hotels for early flight costs..the flight savings would have to be pretty substantial to justify the hassle of packing everyone up (including 3 small children) to fly out or Halifax or Maine. Moncton would be more acceptable as we have relatives there and we could park at their place and stay over night if needed...plus the drive is much shorter. However, my early price research indicates no difference between Moncton and Ch'town fares.
> 
> I looked at both Air Canada and Westjet. Unfortunately, all Westjet flights involve overnighting in Toronto both ways...so they are out off the question
> 
> So for AC flights next Nov, the best I could find to Orlando was ($298 each way) - $720 taxes included Ch'town to Orlando.
> 
> Anyone form PEI or maybe Moncton area...do you think this is as good as we are going to get aside from risking it and waiting for a late seat sale? $720 is the upper limits of our budget so if it goes much higher, it could throw the trip in jeopardy or possibly change it from a stay on Disney property vacation to off!
> 
> Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated



Welcome to the Dis!  (Love the name, by the way!)  I totally understand about the cost of driving. Personally, I love the convenience of flying out of Charlottetown, and I'd pay more for that as well. My sister who has 3 children, flies out of Charlottetown as well, but my sister with 2 children, prefers paying less and flying out of Bangor or Portland. I don't think she saved a whole lot of money, but she did save some because she got flights for about $200 each. 

I used to see a difference when flying out of Halifax than Ch'town, but lately it has not been anything much at all. Last July/Aug I was able to fly out of Charlottetown for $502 return, taxes and fees included.  We booked in May I believe.  And you may need to book the tickets individually. I was booking for 3 people, and was able to book 2 tickets at the deal, but not 3, when I typed in 3 people, AC bumped the price up quite a bit. So I booked 2 and then booked the third and got that ticket for about $550. 

Good luck with your planning, and keep in mind, we're all here to help!


----------



## Applemomma

Haven't looked into this farther but this was on MCO's Facebook page today.... might be of interest to someone!



> WestJet has announced two new seasonal routes from Orlando International Airport, to Moncton, NB and St. John's, NF. During peak season, WestJet will serve 11 destinations non-stop from MCO.



I suspect it's the same as every year and therefore not new news.....


----------



## Aubie881

sprmom, the best i have seen of Delta out of halifax was around 400 return.  Fredericton to Portland is not much more of a drive.  For our dates that we travel we usually save about a 150 a ticket.  All other expenses pretty much cancel out as far as travel to either portland or halifax.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Just booked my flights ...

Manchester, NH (MHT)to New York/Newark, NJ (EWR)on Mon., 14 Feb., 2011
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR)to Orlando, FL (MCO)on Mon., 14 Feb., 2011
Orlando, FL (MCO)to New York/Newark, NJ (EWR)on Wed., 23 Feb., 2011
New York/Newark, NJ (EWR)to Manchester, NH (MHT)on Wed., 23 Feb., 2011

5 People $922CDN in total.  All Taxes and Fees (except Bag fees included).  Worked out to $180 USD per person.   Seats assigned in good locations too!


----------



## coastgirl

Nice work, Ted.  Continental?  I got a notice thsi morning about good fares on Continental and Delta.  You're beating me!  Right now we're at $220 pp rtn from MHT, but w SW I won't be paying bag fees (or seat assignment, but that's because I'll be happy with self-check in), and I'm flying Sat down/Fri back.

I got my outbound down from 109 pp to 99 pp this morning.  I want to get on that plane and know NO ONE paid less than I did to be there!


----------



## dennise

Coastgirl and Ted, you are both so patient waiting for good fares and then get them.   Good for you.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Yes Continental .... I've been saving our onepass miles!  We only plan for 2 bags.  Doing a park and fly out of springhill suites (done this before).  

This fare has been off and on over the last week.  I'd see it one day and then bang ... its up to $300 .... when I saw it again this morning ... I nabbed it!



coastgirl said:


> Nice work, Ted.  Continental?  I got a notice thsi morning about good fares on Continental and Delta.  You're beating me!  Right now we're at $220 pp rtn from MHT, but w SW I won't be paying bag fees (or seat assignment, but that's because I'll be happy with self-check in), and I'm flying Sat down/Fri back.
> 
> I got my outbound down from 109 pp to 99 pp this morning.  I want to get on that plane and know NO ONE paid less than I did to be there!


----------



## coastgirl

We haven't booked our park and fly yet, have had good luck with the Holiday Inn (there are two HIs that call themselves MHT airport hotels).  But I'll have a look at Springhill too.  You could scrape off our car for us...you're coming back Wed, we're back on Friday.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I haven't tried the HI ... but I did look at it.  My park and fly handles 5 people in the room and it costs me $126 everything in (plus my Marriott rewards card puts points on my onepass).   Shuttle takes about 3 minutes to get to MHT.


----------



## Boomer1

We are flying out of Manchester, NH on December 29,2010 on the early morning flight with U.S. Airways. Wondering if any fellow Canadian Disers have used this service before and if so where did you overnight?
We plan to travel down the day before and are wondering about any reasonably priced hotel/ park and fly rates.
Excited about the holidays with our favourite mouse!


----------



## coastgirl

Haven't used US Air, have used Continental and Southwest out of MHT.  It's a great little airport.  We have stayed at the HOliday Inn Express, below, with a park-and-fly deal.  (There are two Holiday Inns in Manchester, this one has better rates in our experience.)  We got good service there, the shuttle drivers in particular have always been great.  
http://www.hiexpress.com/hotels/us/...&numberOfChildren=0&ratePreference=6CBARCnull

However, I think this time I'll be booking Springhill Suites, per Ted's post above.  Haven't stayed at this one, but others in the chain, and the rate I saw was  terrific.

Have fun!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Boomer1 said:


> We are flying out of Manchester, NH on December 29,2010 on the early morning flight with U.S. Airways. Wondering if any fellow Canadian Disers have used this service before and if so where did you overnight?
> We plan to travel down the day before and are wondering about any reasonably priced hotel/ park and fly rates.
> Excited about the holidays with our favourite mouse!



I used usairways from MHT last month.  It was fine ... not a problem.  Would fly them again (note: I got my continental onepass miles flying usairways ... they have a reciprocal agreement)

I overnighted at the aforementioned springhill suites.  Price of $126 US everything in.  Booked this again for February.


----------



## mbb

I just scored flights on AirTransat for $1200 and change for 3 of us 
DH will come in on points a little later in the week.

February 23 - March 17
From Halifax to St. Pete's.

82 more days, and we're baaackk!! LOL!!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

mbb, excellent find.  82 days!  If I'm not mistaken that will be with canjet.  I like canjet alot!

I'm seeing a few deals that show up and then disappear (they sell out).  

Although not a deal in price as much as convenience and time saving, I saw a one way from YHZ to MCO for $324 with taxes and fees in for Feb 12th ... the first day of Halifax's 2 week school break.  This was a direct flight with aircanada ... no bag fees.  Again not a great price, but to leave on the first day of the break and get there direct is excellent.  I found this for a teacher friend of mine, who couldn't leave until the 12th, but had tickets for an event on the 13th ...


----------



## MinnieMommy

Finally booked our flights for March Break 2011. 

Had been really torn between flying from Halifax or driving to the US. Have done both previously. 

Flying jetBlue out of Portland. Departing first thing Sat. on a direct flight to MCO.  Returning Fri. evening direct flight to PWM. 

$244US each/return taxes incl. (no bag fees!)


----------



## coastgirl

Good job, Minniemommy. 

Curious now, how does one book Canjet?  A quick google got me only people who talked about canjet and didn't actually seem to book it...


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Canjet is chartered through transatholidays.ca ...  so check their website.  That is the only way to book canjet, unless you book an entire plane with them


----------



## webworm

US Airways has $59.00 flights from MHT to Orlando or Tampa on Sat Feb 12th and return flights on Feb 19th from Tampa to MHT for $59.00. Fly into one airport and return from another. It is $89.00 +tax from MCO on the return.


----------



## Macduffy

$299 return from Portland Maine to MCO in late September with Delta. Still waiting for Jetblue to come out with flight schedules after September 6th


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

I just priced out some flights for a co-worker.

Westjet
Moncton to Orlando
$800 return
Feb 9 -17

I thought that was pretty decent - especially since the return flight was direct.


----------



## nibab4

DisneyRookie2007

The price for MOncton to MCO in feb is for how many people.  As I was checking the West Jet site and they still have their sale on and I came up with half of what you quoted. 

J


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

nibab4 said:


> DisneyRookie2007
> 
> The price for MOncton to MCO in feb is for how many people.  As I was checking the West Jet site and they still have their sale on and I came up with half of what you quoted.
> 
> J



Sorry about that - it was for 2 people.....so $400 each.


----------



## mcgraws

I am looking at a late August trip to WDW and US.

I actually would prefer to fly out of New England so that I can drop my dogs at my mother-in-law's in NB and save about $600-$750 in kennel costs.

I have never done this before, where will I get the best prices out of, Portland, Manchester, somewhere else?  Which airline?

Thx for the help


----------



## Honeystar120608

I am curious to know what has come up for the cheapest flights from Moncton to MCO. Hoping the flights are direct or short lay over. (2 kids) Wondering which is cheapest, fly out of here or Bangor. (October if this helps)


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Honeystar120608 said:


> I am curious to know what has come up for the cheapest flights from Moncton to MCO. Hoping the flights are direct or short lay over. (2 kids) Wondering which is cheapest, fly out of here or Bangor. (October if this helps)



I can almost guarantee you that flights will be cheaper from Maine (Portland or Bangor).  However, actual cost is only 1 of my considerations.  Driving to Maine will add 1 day on either end of my vacation for driving.  Gas money, food, park and fly or hotel charges, etc. and the difference starts to get reduced.  Also to consider is the baggage fees most US carriers will charge.

The convenience factor of flying from Moncton or Halifax can't be overlooked if only a difference of a few hundred dollars.

The flights from Moncton to Orlando (Feb 9-17) as I mentioned in an earlier post, was $800 for 2 people - while flying from Portland was less than $400.  I have not seen any flights less than $400 each (taxes-in) for flights from Moncton - and I've generally been looking since 2007.  Halifax might offer a slight reduction, but not a considerable difference to consider the 6 hour round trip.


----------



## pooksma

Just booked August 16-26. Flying Delta from Portland. For a switch, they were cheaper than JetBlue.

854 for 3 ppl-1 stop each way. Early flight out, late flight back.  Compared it on AC and WJ- 2600 and 2300 respectively.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I'm seeing similar possibilities of YHZ to MCo for 

March 29th to April 5th for Example ...  355US taxes and fees in ...

see usairways.com


----------



## IndianSummer

Just found this thread tonight, so sorry I'm responding so late. Last year (Feb. 2010) we flew out of Portland for about $200 per person round trip with JetBlue. 

This year, we decided we didn't want the (for us) long drive to Portland, so we flew out of Moncton with WestJet for $168 per person, one way, direct flight. (they fly direct on Thursdays). Our flight back home, we got for $149 per person from Air Canada. It makes one quick stop and we're at YQM in just over 5 hours. I checked the flight deals everyday for a few weeks and my dates were somewhat flexible, so that helped. I also checked prices from Halifax, Fredericton, Saint John and Charlottetown, but Moncton had the best prices, consistently. 

I ended up buying our flight to Florida about a week and a half before buying our return and jumped on the sales when I found when they appeared. 

hth


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Well, winter blues and the extra-ordinary workload this fall and winter hasme thinking of another trip to orlando this Spring.

I've been scouring the airline websites for a few days now and nothing special (price-wise) is standing out.

If any of you have any hot tips on cheap airfare (from Moncton or Halifax preferably), please post it here.  Thanks.  Portland and Bangor do have lower fares, but by the time I factor in travel times, gas, meals and lodging the difference is not as attractive.

The dates are:  May 13-24 or June 10-21...those are the only dates that work for us right now....until I win the Lotto max on Friday that it - then it's whenever I want to go


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Also, if Portland or Bangor turn out to be the best fares (everything considered), what hotels offer the best rates where I can park for free?

Considering bangor is only an additional 2 hour drive (5 hours) compared with Halifax (3 hours), it might as ewll give it some consideration


----------



## IndianSummer

I got what I think are good prices, (posted above) and I think it was because I waited until almost the last minute to book. (risky advice, I know). I think it was around the 5-6 week mark where I saw the  best deals. I also played around with my dates a bit, since we were able to be flexible in that way. I mean, I knew the two week date range that we wanted but I didn't care what day of the week we flew on. 

I'd say keep watching WestJet and Air Canada (especially out of Moncton) Keeping in mind that the sales fares might not come up until next month for your dates. But check daily anyway. Also, if the price to fly out is right, but not the price to fly back, we booked the way out anyway, knowing that the price to come back wasn't likely to go up at it's high price, so we waited about a week and a half to book the flight back (again, being a bit flexible with dates helps) and we got another seat sale.


----------



## FreddyDiser

Hi All !

we are going to orlando September 24th to October 1st ... so far the best price is the expedia bargain fare out of portland (223 round trip each ) .....but i'm going to wait till at least june to book ... seeing as most likely the fares will go down (i hope)

i've saved the bargain fare in an itinerary in expedia ....

we live in Fredericton, so we are up for flying from anywhere from halifax to portland ...but in portland or bangor we will require a hotel stay most likely and a place to park for the week ...

any advice or reports would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Ted in Halifax

hhmmmm  I figure 200 is your best fare out of PWM, but everyone is saying that fares are up because of fuel.  Also, you are travelling Saturday to Saturday which is more expensive.  

223 might be worth grabbing it.


----------



## vikkii19

Booked SW in MHT for Sept 28th to Oct 6th for a total of $340.80 with taxes and fees for 2 of us roundtrip. With direct flights and free checked bags the extra 1.5 hours from Portland was worth it.


----------



## FreddyDiser

Thanks!.. i will definitely check into MHT .. never even looked there yet ...
i wouldn't mind 1.5 hours more of driving .. since we're going down the day before anyway ..


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Let us know when you need to talk Park and Fly


----------



## Honeystar120608

Hey all! Just wanted to add that end of sept beginning of Oct Air Canada has fares (out of moncton for sure) at $149 one way. Sale ends tonight. We will need to do a Tues-Tues trip, but will give us more time in DW as we only have a week of vacation. 
We are debating it right now, usually we go out of POrtland.
We did MHT last year, and the 2 hours of extra driving just wasn't worth the direct flight in my opinion. We have 2 kids now 5 and 6. Just too much driving. There is a park and fly there in MHT we used that was good. If you want I can try to find out what it was. We love the HoJos in South Portland I think it is for their park and fly (PORTLAND that is).

Anyway, off to discuss flying out on a Tuesday with Air Canada.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Halifax to Orlando ... on continentals site ...

May 3 or 4th, with return one week later ...  works out to less than 350 with taxes and fees in ...


----------



## webworm

I thought I would pass this along for my east coast friends in case anyone is interested in a last minute trip. AirTransat has flights leaving March 25th or 26th and returning April 1 for $69.00 each way + taxes = $343.16.

Fri, March 25, 2011 8:30 AM Depart from Halifax (YHZ) 
11:25 AM Arrive in Orlando (MCO) 
Travel time 3h55 min 
 TS 786 
Operated by 
CANJET 

Fri, April 01, 2011 12:25 PM Depart from Orlando (MCO) 
4:55 PM Arrive in Halifax (YHZ) 
Travel time 3h30 min 
 TS 787 
Operated by 
CANJET 

1 adult(s) $69.00 tax + fees $274.16 Total $343.16 

Got a love those CAN taxes and surcharges when they are 198.7% of the airfare!!OUCH!!


----------



## RainbowsMist

Hello!

We just returned today from Florida. Drove 11 hours and flew out of Boston with Air Tran (flights were $84 each way = $96 with seat fees and taxes). Last year we snagged a great deal on flights out of Halifax however it was for April ($442 everything incl.).  I work for the school board so March Break is really the only time we can travel (summer isn't an option).  Last year I was granted a "once in a lifetime exception" when we went end of April, first week of May.

DH and I had lots of talk time today and we both thought it would be less tiring if we flew a little closer to home... but being a family of 5 flying is expensive so we wouldn't rule out Boston again.  I kept track of all our travel expenses to Boston and back:

Gas - $295
Hotels - $394
Food - $143 
*Totals = $832* 

Add $1000 on for our flights and it's *$1832 or $366 per person*.  
Keep in mind we stayed in a hotel in Kittery (wanted to do some shopping beforehand..wouldn't stay there again, maybe Bangor)  & then Boston (Park, Sleep & Fly) on our way down, and overnighted in Bangor on our way back (we had a later flight so driving straight wasn't an option).

My question is...does anyone know off the top of their head what a flight out of Bangor or Moncton normally is for that time of year?  We really don't mind driving...but out of Bangor would save us another 4 hours drive (vs out of Boston).  We live in Central NS (Halifax would be PERFECT but I've all but given up on that for March Break).  

Also, is Boston the only place you can get non stop to MCO?  I absolutely HATE flying so the less I have to go up and down the better.

We found ourselves asking each other at what "savings price" do we say it was worth driving?  We haven't come up with that figure yet


----------



## Honeystar120608

RainbowsMist, we were in DW in October. Flew out of Manchester, which is pretty close to the same distance as Boston. They have direct flights there. I've never been to Boston but thought that maybe we should avoid the bigger city of Boston. 
Generally we have flewn out of Portland. It is possible to snag a direct flight (only know of Air Tran) but unfortunately it's touch and go with them. They have every right to change a booked direct flight to a non direct one at their leisure. Boo!
Right now, for End of Sept dates (which is when we are going back) out of Moncton we can get flights for 4 at $1630 I believe with Air Canada. I am hoping SO much these won't magically disappear as I can get them in a week and a half!! Stressing me out. lol 
I generally figure $1000 for the Maine portion as well, by the time you get the kids toys, or clothes or whatever spending on top of everything else. Then flights. So to fly out of Moncton would be AWESOME since we live 2 mins away from the airport. 
DS does not like flying either, switching flights are not fun, but we manage. Gravol has become our friend, and I get to read while he snuggles with me the whole flight. While DH sits with DD who loves to fly, miss chatterbox. 
How do you fing the weather during March? This year what I would have given to be down in Florida with October weather for March Break. It's been a long winter up here!


----------



## RainbowsMist

Honeystar120608 said:


> RainbowsMist, we were in DW in October. Flew out of Manchester, which is pretty close to the same distance as Boston. They have direct flights there. I've never been to Boston but thought that maybe we should avoid the bigger city of Boston.
> Generally we have flewn out of Portland. It is possible to snag a direct flight (only know of Air Tran) but unfortunately it's touch and go with them. They have every right to change a booked direct flight to a non direct one at their leisure. Boo!
> Right now, for End of Sept dates (which is when we are going back) out of Moncton we can get flights for 4 at $1630 I believe with Air Canada. I am hoping SO much these won't magically disappear as I can get them in a week and a half!! Stressing me out. lol
> I generally figure $1000 for the Maine portion as well, by the time you get the kids toys, or clothes or whatever spending on top of everything else. Then flights. So to fly out of Moncton would be AWESOME since we live 2 mins away from the airport.
> DS does not like flying either, switching flights are not fun, but we manage. Gravol has become our friend, and I get to read while he snuggles with me the whole flight. While DH sits with DD who loves to fly, miss chatterbox.
> How do you fing the weather during March? This year what I would have given to be down in Florida with October weather for March Break. It's been a long winter up here!



The sun gods were defintiely VERY kind to us   We were there 12 days and EVERY day was over 85 and sunny!  We never saw as much as a sprinkle of rain.  Humidity was low too which made it even better.  Last year we were there end of April...first of May at it was mid 90's - 100 with high humidity.....not pleasant at all.

Halifax Airport is 45 minutes from us but they never seem to have good March Break deal (which is understandable).  March is so iffy with weather and DH is worried if we do a flight with a stop we may get stuck somewhere.  Does Moncton offer non stops? We had a great first experience with Air Tran..would definitely use them again.  Planes are nothing fancy but comfortable enough and got us there and back safely 

Almost forgot, Boston was a piece of cake.  We stayed at the Comfort Inn Suites Logan Airport Hotel...it's before the "city" and they offered a 24 free airport shuttle.  We did their Park, Sleep and Fly package.  The hotel was GREAT!


----------



## mom4463

We drove down to Portland and flew with Jetblue for the first time.  We would defintely do this again and Jetblue has direct flights to MCO.  We booked our flights for February in January (very last minute) and for four of us we paid $1000. If we had booked in early January when we first started looking, we would have paid even less.  We did the park n' fly at Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Tinkershelly

I just stumbled on some great fares from Halifax to Orlando with Air Canada.  The dates I was checking out were in late September, $129 each way for a round trip fare of $373.39.  Some travel days were on the weekend, too.  I hope someone on here can use them.  I can't book now but I hope to be able to soon.  Good luck.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Well, as much as can be confirmed this far out, I believe our next trip will occur:

Feb 28/29 - March 8/9, 2012       

We'll be flying out of Halifax or Moncton (preferred).  

So far, the cheapest flights are Delta out of Halifax (connecting at JFK) for approx $1600 for family of 4.

If any of my fellow DIS'ers find anything lower, please post it here     .  

Given the time of year, we would prefer a direct flight to reduce the likelihood of weather related delays, but right now, the direct flights are approx $2400-$2600    .  With those prices being so much higher we will probably have to consider at least 1 connecting flight.


----------



## AddictedtoMickey

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> Well, as much as can be confirmed this far out, I believe our next trip will occur:
> 
> Feb 28/29 - March 8/9, 2012
> 
> We'll be flying out of Halifax or Moncton (preferred).
> 
> So far, the cheapest flights are Delta out of Halifax (connecting at JFK) for approx $1600 for family of 4.
> 
> If any of my fellow DIS'ers find anything lower, please post it here     .
> 
> Given the time of year, we would prefer a direct flight to reduce the likelihood of weather related delays, but right now, the direct flights are approx $2400-$2600    .  With those prices being so much higher we will probably have to consider at least 1 connecting flight.



Hi DisneyRookie2007,

Do you use a particular search engine to scan flight prices or just hit individual airlines?

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

AddictedtoMickey said:


> Hi DisneyRookie2007,
> 
> Do you use a particular search engine to scan flight prices or just hit individual airlines?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Frank



I try looking at all the sites I can think of.....travelocity, expedia, cheap flight network, priceline, etc and all the airlines sites as well


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Ok ... my strategy for March 2012 is slightly different than in the past.  Previously I booked a return ticket and then built my vacation within those dates.   However for March 2012, I booked a cruise within the March Break. Hence, a change in strategy was necessary.  

Since, I need to start the Cruise on March 13th, I know that I didn't want to fly anytime near the 13th ... so I selected Sat March 10th (first day of March break and yes, I know that this day is very expensive to depart from YHZ).  Thus, New England was what I watched for airfares.  

I noticed back a few months ago as Continental release fares, they do so in one day increments.  So every day a new date appeared with a very high price.  Yet the next day the price dropped in line with other dates.  I also notice the typical Tues, Wed or Thursday price drop often took place.  What I mean here is not that these dates were lower, but that all pricing was dropping for a while in mid week.  Clearly, I was looking to pick up a one way fare on Day 2 of availability.  

So, I ended up with 4 one-way tickets on March 10 2012 from MHT to MCO.  It arrives after 11pm which is a negative, but we don't need to be in MHT until 2pm or so (post 4pm departure). 

Fare: 73.49 USD
Equiv. Fare: 72.00 CAD
Combined Tax: 26.20 CAD
Per Person Total: 98.20 CAD
Total: 392.80 CAD

So now, I'm hunting for a Sunday March 18th, or Monday 19th or Tuesday 20th from MCO ( or SFB, DAB, MLB, TPA, PIE, GNV) to MHT.  

I got a deal on the first way .... just waiting and waiting for the return.   I may have to wait until Southwest opens its schedule!


----------



## bluenosemickey

Any guess when the SWA dates for Mar 12 will be released? I know last year the dates for Feb break were released in August, but I don't remember if they extended into March to cover the dates needed. Something tells me that they went to the first week of march only. This means that maybe it might take until oct to get the return flights?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

bluenosemickey, I understand the SW releases 3 months at a time, so they run til Nov 4th now, so next release will take them to Feb ... so we may need to wait until their 2nd release.  

here's a thread that shows that March 13, 2010 fares were available on October 13th .... see ->
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2296225

How did my world become so complicated?


----------



## gilsan

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> Well, as much as can be confirmed this far out, I believe our next trip will occur:
> 
> Feb 28/29 - March 8/9, 2012
> 
> We'll be flying out of Halifax or Moncton (preferred).
> 
> So far, the cheapest flights are Delta out of Halifax (connecting at JFK) for approx $1600 for family of 4.
> 
> If any of my fellow DIS'ers find anything lower, please post it here     .
> 
> Given the time of year, we would prefer a direct flight to reduce the likelihood of weather related delays, but right now, the direct flights are approx $2400-$2600    .  With those prices being so much higher we will probably have to consider at least 1 connecting flight.



We are going down around the same time for a cruise. I am watching fares now but they are high I will probably buy October/November. WE went the around the same time last year and we bought flights at the end of October when the prices dropped. We flew down on Westjet and back on AC (direct), we paid around $1300 including tax/fees for 3.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

gilsan said:


> We are going down around the same time for a cruise. I am watching fares now but they are high I will probably buy October/November. WE went the around the same time last year and we bought flights at the end of October when the prices dropped. We flew down on Westjet and back on AC (direct), we paid around $1300 including tax/fees for 3.



I missed the boat on some recent good prices......Delta from Halifax (1 connecting flight)....$1430 Cdn for 4 of us.....by the time I got home to discuss with the rest of the family, the pricing went up to $2100.

Given the time of the year, I don't want to travel farther than Halifax for a flight - but would prefer Moncton (home).

Please post here if you find some good pricing for end of Feb, 2012


----------



## Tinkershelly

I just booked Halifax to Orlando September 24 (Saturday) to October 5 (Wednesday) through Continental for $419 each all taxes in.  This is the best fare that I've ever been able to book for the fall and includes a Saturday departure as well.

The fares have been all over the place lately so if you're still looking for fall fares keep at it, the deals seem to be out there to get.


----------



## Momloveshockey

Hey, Newbie here...got our first trip as a family of 3 planned and booked. (Went in 2000 before kid and stayed w/ my parents offsite)  We are flying out of Portland on Delta w/ a stop in Atlanta....for around $1300ish.... I thought this was good considering we are flying Dec. 31st and we get to Orlando at 1:30 pm...JetBlue was cheaper, but we only got there at Midnight...No good with a 6 year old!


----------



## U2FanHfx

We have only done the drive down and fly from New England once as there were 5 of us.  It seems that for just two, from Halifax at least, it's not worth it. 

Might be best anyhow seeing as that would just allow the wife to shop there as well with no weight restrictions


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Heads up!  I see a fare out of PVD (providence RI)

Providence (PVD) to Orlando (MCO) - Wed, Aug 31 	
US Airways 	Providence (PVD) to Charlotte (CLT) - Wed, Aug 31
US Airways 1855 	Dep: 5:05PM 	Arr: 7:13PM 	2h 8m 	Boeing 737 	Coach (R) 	 
	Layover in CLT 		0h 49m 	 

US Airways 	Charlotte (CLT) to Orlando (MCO) - Wed, Aug 31
US Airways 1719 	Dep: 8:02PM 	Arr: 9:35PM 	1h 33m 	Boeing 757 	Coach (R) 	 	 

Orlando (MCO) to Providence (PVD) - Wed, Sep 7 	
US Airways 	Orlando (MCO) to Charlotte (CLT) - Wed, Sep 7
US Airways 1428 	Dep: 7:00AM 	Arr: 8:36AM 	1h 36m 	Boeing 757 	Coach (R) 	 
	Layover in CLT 		1h 29m 	 

US Airways 	Charlotte (CLT) to Providence (PVD) - Wed, Sep 7
US Airways 1588 	Dep: 10:05AM 	Arr: 12:13PM 	2h 8m 	Boeing 737 	Coach (R) 	 

Cost per passenger (including taxes & fees) 	$137.80 	
Total cost for 4 passengers 	$551.20 	

*This is $551.20 US for 2 adults 2 kids.  There are also some flights in September*


----------



## Ted in Halifax

There are examples of the above fare in Sept Oct and Nov.  see usairways.com


----------



## gilsan

Westjet has direct flights Halifax to Orlando for $460 including taxes in early December Saturday to Saturday. 

And the first bag flies free!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I'm seeing some fares (a few in Nov) and sparse dates up to early Feb.  NO MARCH DATES YET!

US airways ....  MHT to MCO.

$160 return taxes and fees in.

Ted


----------



## RainbowsMist

Ted in Halifax said:


> I'm seeing some fares (a few in Nov) and sparse dates up to early Feb.  NO MARCH DATES YET!
> 
> US airways ....  MHT to MCO.
> 
> $160 return taxes and fees in.
> 
> Ted



Ted, I found $550 return from Halifax...Wed March 7 - Tue March 20 with Delta (stopping in New York).  Just wondering what your thoughts are?  Think they'll drop?   Back in 2010 we did snag them for $449 with AC non-stop.  Are those day long gone?

Thanks!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

March 7th is just before March break.  I would grab it, unless you want to drive to the US.   Prices this year are way higher than last year, so we have new thresholds.  Lets face it, you are only $100 higher than what you paid before.

Prices everywhere seem to be higher.  I would buy it!

EDIT:  I've searched and you have the lowest price for those dates, including flying into Tampa or other options.   Very quickly the price moves to $700 plus if you ignore the Delta option ...


----------



## fan1080

Seeing some deals for Halifax to Orlando flights (through Toronto) into mid feb with Air Canada, as low as *$383 (taxes/fees in) return*. 

Looks like mostly Tue or Wed, flights, but there are some for pretty much every day with the exception of Friday, from what I've been able to tell. 

Use promo code NOVSURPRISEUS.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Great fare .... too bad March wasn't in that!


----------



## webworm

Hi east coast friends! Not sure if anyone has flown with DirectAir but they have a 2for1 sale and fly out of Worcester, MA into Sanford airport. I see oneway flights for $129 and total rt incl taxes with sale is $183.40. Looks like just over a 4hr drive from Bangor.
http://www.visitdirectair.com/


----------



## webworm

Allegiant has some oneway fares from Bangor to Fort. Lauderdale for $39 or $118.38 rt inc taxes. You could drive up to Orlando at this price. Take carryon luggage and get seats at the airport to avoid additional fees. You can checkout different dates.

Departing Flights for Sun, Dec 4 
      $39.99   Depart:
Arrive:   12:35 pm
4:10 pm   BANGOR, ME (BGR)
FORT LAUDERDALE, FL (FLL)   Flight 941
Nonstop 

Returning Flights for Sun, Dec 11 

      $39.99   Depart:
Arrive:   8:30 am
11:50 am   FORT LAUDERDALE, FL (FLL)
BANGOR, ME (BGR)   Flight 940
Nonstop 

Trip Price =  $79.98 
Taxes & Fees =  $38.40 

Total Cost  $118.38 
http://www.allegiantair.com/


----------



## marilyn23

We are flying with Continenal from Halifax to Orlando on 17 Dec returning 27 Dec.  The cost for five of us roundtrip taxes in is $2250.  We are happy with that.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Heads up ..

Feb 21 or Feb 22 Departure from Halifax to MCO

March 6 or 7th Return 

See US airways .. 

Example

Halifax, Canada (Halifax International) to Orlando, FL
Date:  Tuesday, February 21, 2012
Depart: 
5:00 PM YHZ 	6:19 PM PHL 	2h 19m 	-- 	CRJ 	
8:35 PM PHL 	11:07 PM MCO 	2h 32m 	-- 	757-200 	

Return: 
Orlando, FL to Halifax, Canada (Halifax International)
Date:  Wednesday, March 07, 2012		
6:00 AM MCO 	8:21 AM PHL 	2h 21m 	-- 	757-200 	
9:35 AM PHL 	12:32 PM YHZ 	1h 57m 	-- 	E170 	
include taxes and fees  *$392*


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Just a note on the above, lots of Dates evident in January and February


----------



## dennise

Ted:  Have you travelled on US Airways before?   How was it as compared to our Can airlines?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Actually, I have.  Usairways is a member of the Star Alliance, same as air canada.  I would easily fly again with US airways.  They were fine .. no different than Continental or United, AA etc.  Not a step down from AC (now that AC has bag fees!)


----------



## Queenscoroots

After weeks of checking flight prices, I'm just about to book our flights through Southwest ($998.40 for four of us) - direct MHT to MCO! It's a bit more of a drive than we wanted, but the direct flight makes it worth it. Thanks everyone for all the great info. Does anyone know of a good park and fly hotel near the Manchester airport? Have never been there before.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Springhill suites is good ... stayed there twice with a park and fly
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/mhtsh-springhill-suites-manchester-boston-regional-airport/

This year I've booked the Holiday Inn because it was cheaper!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

via expedia.ca  This has a few stop overs, but the price from Halifax is fine!

*Total price for this trip: C$329.59*

Travelling to Orlando
flight *Tue 21 Feb 2012* flight Halifax (YHZ) Depart 12:55 pm 	to New York (JFK)
Arrive 2:05 pm

Duration: 2hr 10mn   	
	American Airlines
Flight: 4479
Operated by: AMERICAN EAGLE
Economy/Coach Class , Embraer EMB-140
flight
New York (JFK) Depart 2:50 pm  to  	Orlando (MCO)
Arrive 5:35 pm 	

	American Airlines
Flight: 1917
Economy/Coach Class , Boeing 757
Total distance: 2,482 km (1,542 mi)
	Total duration: 4hr 55mn (5hr 40mn with connections)
Travelling to Halifax 	
Note: Your airport check-in is with CONTINENTAL AIRLINES, INC..
flight *Tue 28 Feb 2012*
flight
Orlando (MCO) Depart 6:10 am 	 to  	Chicago (ORD) 
Arrive 8:09 am Terminal 1 	 1,617 km (1,005 mi)
Duration: 2hr 59mn   	 	
UNITED
Flight: 1149
Operated by: CONTINENTAL AIRLINES, INC.
Economy/Coach Class , Lunch, Boeing 737-800
flight
Chicago (ORD)
Depart 8:50 am
Terminal 2 	 to  	Toronto (YYZ)
Arrive 11:20 am Terminal 1 	
702 km (436 mi) Duration: 1hr 30mn 	
	UNITED
Flight: 8342  Operated by: AIR CANADA Economy/Coach Class , E75
flight Toronto (YYZ)
Depart 1:00 pm Terminal 1	 to  	Halifax (YHZ)Arrive 4:01 pm 	
1,292 km (803 mi) Duration: 2hr 1mn 	UNITED Flight: 8454
Operated by: AIR CANADA
Economy/Coach Class , E90
Total distance: 3,611 km (2,244 mi)


----------



## hockeymomNS

That is a great price Ted!
We are hopefully going Apr. 28 for 10 days or so. We have a potentially sick family member (diagnosing going on), so we can't book right yet. The flight pricing that I have found has been around $600.


----------



## sprmom

For us Atlantic Canadians who watch Live At 5 on CTV, they have a contest to go to Florida/Seaworld.  You need to enter the word of the day (that they show at sometime through the show).  Can we post the word here for those who miss the word? Then you enter it on their website, etc.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Halifax (YHZ) to Fort Lauderdale (FLL) - Mon, Feb 27 	
Air Canada 	Halifax (YHZ) to Montreal (YUL) - Mon, Feb 27
Air Canada 655 	Dep: 3:40PM 	Arr: 4:20PM 	1h 40m 	Embraer RJ-190 	Coach (K) 	
 	Layover in YUL 		3h 35m 	 
Air Canada 	Montreal (YUL) to Fort Lauderdale (FLL) - Mon, Feb 27
Air Canada 1222 	Dep: 7:55PM 	Arr: 11:35PM 	3h 40m 	Airbus A320 	Coach (K) 	

Orlando (MCO) to Halifax (YHZ) - Wed, Mar 7 	
US Airways 	Orlando (MCO) to Philadelphia (PHL) - Wed, Mar 7
US Airways 1628 	Dep: 6:00AM 	Arr: 8:21AM 	2h 21m 	Boeing 757 	Coach (U) 	 
	Layover in PHL 		1h 9m 	 
US Airways 	Philadelphia (PHL) to Halifax (YHZ) - Wed, Mar 7
US Airways 3376 	Dep: 9:30AM 	Arr: 12:37PM 	2h 7m 	Embraer RJ-170 	Coach (U) 	 
OPERATED BY US AIRWAYS EXPRESS-REPUBLIC AIRLINES 				 
Cost per passenger (including taxes & fees) 	*CA$353.76 	*
Total cost for 2 passengers 	CA$707.52


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Halifax (YHZ) to Orlando (MCO) - Mon, Feb 27 	
Continental 	Halifax (YHZ) to Newark (EWR) - Mon, Feb 27
Continental 4905 	Dep: 4:43PM 	Arr: 6:14PM 	2h 31m 	De Havilland Dash-8 	Coach (K) 	
OPERATED BY COLGAN AIR DBA CONTINENTAL CONNECTION 	Layover in EWR 		1h 46m 	 
Continental 	Newark (EWR) to Orlando (MCO) - Mon, Feb 27
Continental 1692 	Dep: 8:00PM 	Arr: 10:58PM 	2h 58m 	Boeing 737 	Coach (K) 	

Orlando (MCO) to Halifax (YHZ) - Wed, Mar 7 	
US Airways 	Orlando (MCO) to Philadelphia (PHL) - Wed, Mar 7
US Airways 1628 	Dep: 6:00AM 	Arr: 8:21AM 	2h 21m 	Boeing 757 	Coach (U) 	 
	Layover in PHL 		1h 9m 	 
US Airways 	Philadelphia (PHL) to Halifax (YHZ) - Wed, Mar 7
US Airways 3376 	Dep: 9:30AM 	Arr: 12:37PM 	2h 7m 	Embraer RJ-170 	Coach (U) 	 
OPERATED BY US AIRWAYS EXPRESS-REPUBLIC AIRLINES 				 
Cost per passenger (including taxes & fees) 	*CA$356.36 * 
Total cost for 2 passengers 	CA$712.72


----------



## redrosesix

I got our flight down for Feb. 12th on AA leaving Halifax at 12:55 and arriving in Orlando at 5:35 for $236 per person all incl.  About what we usually pay for being picky about flight times.

But I have to say the thing I noticed this year is how dramatically flight prices can change in just a few minutes -- and when you go and look at the available seats on the plane, little or nothing has changed.

If you see a fare you can live with, book it -- and don't look again to see if it went down.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

redrosesix said:


> If you see a fare you can live with, book it -- and don't look again to see if it went down.



Yup .... set your price .... when you see it ... pull the trigger ....   redrosesix check your PM's


----------



## amycakes

old post


----------



## Ted in Halifax

*This is a $99 fare from MCO to Halifax, one way direct!  Hope someone can use it!* See westjet.ca

Departure Information

Depart:
05:30 PM
Arrive:
09:58 PM
Thursday, 23 February

Orlando International , FL , US (MCO)
Thursday, 23 February
Halifax , NS , CA (YHZ)
WestJet
Non-Stop / WS 1043
flight info
TOTAL
Base Fare:
99.00 USD


US Taxes and Fees:
18.23   USD
Total:
117.23  USD


----------



## hockeymomNS

Thanks Ted, I passed this along to my brother.

FYI I am planning a Give Kids the World meet/fundraiser here in the Halifax area, most likely going to happen in August.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

hockeymomNS said:


> Thanks Ted, I passed this along to my brother.
> 
> FYI I am planning a Give Kids the World meet/fundraiser here in the Halifax area, most likely going to happen in August.



Keep me posted on the info about that. I will try to come over from PEI to support GKTW.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Halifax (YHZ) to Orlando (MCO) - Tue, Apr 10 	
US Airways 	Halifax (YHZ) to Philadelphia (PHL) - Tue, Apr 10
US Airways 3707 	Dep: 5:00PM 	Arr: 6:15PM 	2h 15m 	Canadair Reg. Jet 	Economy (E) 	 
OPERATED BY US AIRWAYS EXPRESS-AIR WISCONSIN 	Layover in PHL 		2h 20m 	 

US Airways 	Philadelphia (PHL) to Orlando (MCO) - Tue, Apr 10
US Airways 839 	Dep: 8:35PM 	Arr: 11:04PM 	2h 29m 	Boeing 757 	Economy (E) 	 


Orlando (MCO) to Halifax (YHZ) - Thu, Apr 19 	
US Airways 	Orlando (MCO) to Philadelphia (PHL) - Thu, Apr 19
US Airways 1628 	Dep: 6:00AM 	Arr: 8:27AM 	2h 27m 	Airbus A321 	Economy (U) 	 
	Layover in PHL 		1h 8m 	 

US Airways 	Philadelphia (PHL) to Halifax (YHZ) - Thu, Apr 19
US Airways 3376 	Dep: 9:35AM 	Arr: 12:46PM 	2h 11m 	Embraer RJ-170 	Economy (U) 	 
OPERATED BY US AIRWAYS EXPRESS-REPUBLIC AIRLINES 				 
Cost per passenger (including taxes & fees) 	CA$365.26 	
Total cost for 1 passenger 	*CA$365.26 	*


----------



## Celidh

My partner and I are heading to WDW from Sept. 29 - Oct. 6, 2012.  I'm hoping to get a good price for our trip.  I'm afraid that the increase in oil is going to cause the airlines to start tacking on fuel surcharges!!!  Flights are already high enough.

We are hoping to get flights out of Halifax for 199 or less each way.  Does anyone have an uneducated guess as to when we might see some deals for this time?

We also have to book tickets for the two of us and the kids to fly from Halifax to either Toronto or Hamilton (Westjet goes there).   That will be from July 28th to August 4th.  Our Florida trip is without children! 

I have a Westjet Mastercard and like that airline the best so obviously that is my first choice, but will take the best deal if it comes down to it.

I usually check Westjet and Air Canada once a day for flight prices, generally late evening after the kids settle down in bed.  I know its a bit early but I don't have much excitement in my life. LOL  Would it be a good idea to either check it more than once or at a different time of day.  I could do it in the morning before I go to work if I get my butt out of bed a bit earlier to do it.  I'm not much of a morning person though.

If anyone has any suggestions or sees a good deal I would love for them to let me know.

Thanks, Tammie


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Tammie:

Since there are 4 of you and its summer, you could consider a drive to Portland.  This would save you $1000-hotel, gas and food ....  

Basically Halifax is $534 each right now and Portland is $270, but its great to have your dates, so if I see anything I can PM you.  You never know ... there could be a YHZ deal later!

Ted


----------



## Celidh

Ted in Halifax said:


> Tammie:
> 
> Since there are 4 of you and its summer, you could consider a drive to Portland.  This would save you $1000-hotel, gas and food ....
> 
> Basically Halifax is $534 each right now and Portland is $270, but its great to have your dates, so if I see anything I can PM you.  You never know ... there could be a YHZ deal later!
> 
> Ted



Ted, Thanks for the info.

We would prefer not to drive to the states.  We actually spoke about that just last night.  Plus, my kids complain about the one hour drive to Halifax, so I really don't want to drive with them in the car for any long distance, also they fight like cats and dogs in the car!  

Do you happen to have any clue how long the drive to Portland is from around Truro?

Thanks again.  I will be faithfully checking each day.  I just want to get my flights booked so I will know how much $ I will have left from my savings that I will be able to use for other things, like the braces my son needs!   He goes to the orthodontist in March.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Google lists the drive from Truro to Portland as 8.5 hours, but my experience is that ir would be around 8 hours.  We time budget 9 hours from halifax, plus 1 hour for stops.  

Ted


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Don't have anything in your mouth when you read this!

Lowest fare for 2 adults and 2 kids from Halifax to Orlando for Sat March 10th, returning to Halifax on March 18th (actually the morning of the 19th)  is .... *$2,215US  per person *.....  GULP!

This involves 3 different airlines with 2 stops on the way down and one on the way back .... which is an overnight!

If you remove all fights that have long connections, risky ones and overnight ... and remove those with more than one stop, you have 5 options: which range from a *low of $2,588 per person to a high $3,660 per person*.  GULP

This means a family of 4 would pay $10,000 in airfare ....


----------



## dennise

Ted:   I thought this was an early April's fool joke untilI checked it out myself.  Outrageous prices.    I think Tammie and the family are going to Ontario,   just Tammie and her partner are going to Orlando, so only 2 flights  needed there.     We got good prices for September  in  July last year.    I think it was in the $450. ish range.


----------



## dennise

Tammie:   there aee flights from YHZ to MCO with one stop each way for $537.   that is actually not a bad price.   I always figure if we can get flights for $550 or less go for it.     We alwyas go high time (Easter)  but may change that for next year.   Prices in late April seem to be better.


----------



## Celidh

dennise said:


> Tammie:   there aee flights from YHZ to MCO with one stop each way for $537.   that is actually not a bad price.   I always figure if we can get flights for $550 or less go for it.     We alwyas go high time (Easter)  but may change that for next year.   Prices in late April seem to be better.



Thanks, what airline is that?  I have checked our dates for our WDW trip in the fall and Westjet is too expensive right now.  Air Canada has a better price but I'm not nuts about the sale on the flight down.  It is a good price but is getting us there late at night.  There is a good price and time for our return trip but dp wants to wait to book it.  I'm not sure why??   I guess I can't really book my flight without her too.  We would also prefer to have at least 1.5 hour layover in case the initial flight is delayed a bit.  Last year we almost missed our connection, even with that much time, due to delayed take off in HFX.

You are correct in that the whole family is going to Ontario in July but it is only dp and I who are going to WDW in the fall.


----------



## dennise

Delta and AC are the same.   With Delta, once you clear in Halifax you don't have to touch your luggage until you get to Orlando, but with AC you have to get your luggage, re-check it and go through security again.    Not a lot of difference in the times.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

dennise said:


> Delta and AC are the same.   With Delta, once you clear in Halifax you don't have to touch your luggage until you get to Orlando, but with AC you have to get your luggage, re-check it and go through security again.    Not a lot of difference in the times.



This depends on which airport you leave from and your connection. Flying through Montreal on AC, you do not get your checked bags, but yes, you go through customs and security.


----------



## dennise

Disneyfreak06:  When did this change?   We went AC through Montreal in September and we had to collect our luggage and then recheck it and go through security.   Maybe  you don't have to going, but this was on the way home.     This was the third time we came home  through Montreal and always the same.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

dennise said:


> Disneyfreak06:  When did this change?   We went AC through Montreal in September and we had to collect our luggage and then recheck it and go through security.   Maybe  you don't have to going, but this was on the way home.     This was the third time we came home  through Montreal and always the same.



Sorry! This is flying down.  I hadn't realized that it was different coming home. For some reason heading home, our flights always go through Toronto.  The US customs officials going down show a picture of your bags, so they don't need you to actually pick it up.


----------



## Celidh

I saw this on my facebook.  Westjet has a 50% off sale for flights to selected airports within Canada.  I know it's not Orlando, but it might help someone.

http://www.westjet.com/guest/en/deals/promo-code/index.shtml?sm_cid=sm-fb-u-pc-ge-20120303&mrd=0

I have flights to book for this summer and it would give us an awesome deal but the problem is, I have an interview for a new job on Friday March 9th.  This is when the sale ends and I doubt I will find anything out that day.  I would imagine there will be second interviews, it is for a position with our local Department of Justice.  I don't want to book the flights and then end up with a new job where I can't get time off.  I don't know what to do!!   I have wanted to get my flights booked so I know how much I will be spending and therefore, how much I have left.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Celidh said:


> I have an interview for a new job on Friday March 9th.



Good Luck!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Halifax (YHZ) to Orlando (MCO) - *Tue, Mar 20 * 
US Airways 	Halifax (YHZ) to Philadelphia (PHL) - Tue, Mar 20
US Airways 3707 	Dep: 5:00PM 	Arr: 6:19PM 	2h 19m 	Canadair Reg. Jet 	Economy (E) 	 
OPERATED BY US AIRWAYS EXPRESS-AIR WISCONSIN 	Layover in PHL 		2h 16m 	 
US Airways 	Philadelphia (PHL) to Orlando (MCO) - Tue, Mar 20
US Airways 839 	Dep: 8:35PM 	Arr: 11:07PM 	2h 32m 	Boeing 757 	Economy (E) 	 


Orlando (MCO) to Halifax (YHZ) - *Wed, Mar 28 	*
United 	Orlando (MCO) to Newark (EWR) - Wed, Mar 28
United 1071 	Dep: 8:00AM 	Arr: 10:36AM 	2h 36m 	Boeing 757 	Economy (L) 	
	Layover in EWR 		2h 4m 	 
United 	Newark (EWR) to Halifax (YHZ) - Wed, Mar 28
United 4916 	Dep: 12:40PM 	Arr: 4:00PM 	2h 20m 	De Havilland Dash-8 	Economy (L) 	

OPERATED BY COLGAN AIR DBA UNITED EXPRESS 				 
Cost per passenger (including taxes & fees) 	*CA$375.56 *	 x 2 (2 adults)
Cost per passenger (including taxes & fees) 	*CA$375.56* 	 x 2 (2 children)
Total cost for 4 passengers 	CA$1,502.24


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Halifax (YHZ) to Orlando (MCO) - *Tue, Mar 20* 
US Airways 	Halifax (YHZ) to Philadelphia (PHL) - Tue, Mar 20
US Airways 3707 	Dep: 5:00PM 	Arr: 6:19PM 	2h 19m 	Canadair Reg. Jet 	Economy (E) 	 
OPERATED BY US AIRWAYS EXPRESS-AIR WISCONSIN 	Layover in PHL 		2h 16m 	 
US Airways 	Philadelphia (PHL) to Orlando (MCO) - Tue, Mar 20
US Airways 839 	Dep: 8:35PM 	Arr: 11:07PM 	2h 32m 	Boeing 757 	Economy (E) 	 

Orlando (MCO) to Halifax (YHZ) - *Fri, Mar 30* 
US Airways 	Orlando (MCO) to Philadelphia (PHL) - Fri, Mar 30
US Airways 1628 	Dep: 6:00AM 	Arr: 8:25AM 	2h 25m 	Boeing 757 	Economy (U) 	 
	Layover in PHL 		1h 10m 	  
US Airways 	Philadelphia (PHL) to Halifax (YHZ) - Fri, Mar 30
US Airways 3376 	Dep: 9:35AM 	Arr: 12:46PM 	2h 11m 	Embraer RJ-170 	Economy (U) 	 
OPERATED BY US AIRWAYS EXPRESS-REPUBLIC AIRLINES 				 
Cost per passenger (including taxes & fees) 	*CA$375.56 * 
Total cost for 4 passengers 	CA$1,502.24


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Just booked a Southwest Flight from Manchester - $310.60 inc tax (it was $30 cheaper on Sunday so we booked yesterday before it went up again).

Sat Jun 23  Flight 1488
Depart MANCHESTER NH (MHT) at 07:00 AM 
Arrive in ORLANDO INTL (MCO) at 10:00 AM 
Non-Stop 

Sun Jul 8  Flight 518
Depart ORLANDO INTL (MCO) at 09:05 AM 
Arrive in MANCHESTER NH (MHT) at 11:55 AM  
Non-Stop


----------



## webworm

For my maritime friends flying out of Worcester, MA could be an option since DirectAir has a sale on for $79 one way on all seats and all flights from May 1 - Sep 6, 2012. Here is a sample below.

WORCESTER,MA/BOSTON  ORLANDO/SANFORD, FL  D1 - 6005  09Jun2012 02:30 PM  09Jun2012 05:15 PM    

  ORLANDO/SANFORD, FL  WORCESTER,MA/BOSTON  D1 - 5804  16Jun2012 02:15 PM  16Jun2012 04:49 PM    
 Passengers Fare Per Passenger
Fare Rules Services  Taxes  Subtotal  
1 Adult 107.16 USD 0.00 USD  50.84 USD  158.00 USD  

  Total Price:       158.00 USD   
http://www.visitdirectair.com/


----------



## silverhaze269

Not sure if this will be helpful for anyone here, but we booked our flights last week.  Delta from YHZ to MCO on Oct 29 via New York (doesn't say which air port, hoping it's not LGA ) was $303 a person, and Air Canada from MCO to YHZ via YYZ on Nov 11 was $252 a person. These flights were booked with Expedia for TD, so I have a feeling that these might be cheaper than the "public" rates, but if they aren't they are great prices. 

This is an awesome thread, btw


----------



## fredgirls

webworm said:


> For my maritime friends flying out of Worcester, MA could be an option since DirectAir has a sale on for $79 one way on all seats and all flights from May 1 - Sep 6, 2012. Here is a sample below.
> 
> WORCESTER,MA/BOSTON  ORLANDO/SANFORD, FL  D1 - 6005  09Jun2012 02:30 PM  09Jun2012 05:15 PM
> 
> ORLANDO/SANFORD, FL  WORCESTER,MA/BOSTON  D1 - 5804  16Jun2012 02:15 PM  16Jun2012 04:49 PM
> Passengers Fare Per Passenger
> Fare Rules Services  Taxes  Subtotal
> 1 Adult 107.16 USD 0.00 USD  50.84 USD  158.00 USD
> 
> Total Price:       158.00 USD
> http://www.visitdirectair.com/



I was excited to see this! But then I found this  
http://www.visitdirectair.com/

There's info there if anyone is booked with them and needs a refund.
Sorry if this effects anyone.


----------



## fitislandgirl

My family and I are taking our second trip to Disney August 30th - Sept 9th.  We are from PEI and plan on driving to Portland and flying to Orlando from there.  Seems like the airfares are MUCH cheaper that way despite fuel and hotel costs.  We will be keeping a close eye in case something pops up from Halifax but we'll see.

Pretty excited for August!!


----------



## KaraLyn

Just looking at flights on AC from YHZ to MCO cost is $212 excluding taxes and WJ is $274. Return flights same cost on each...not sure if these costs will go down.  Last year we paid $179 to MCO and $239 back to YHZ. We're heading to Florida on November 24th.

Happy fare hunting everyone!!! Wish we lived closer to the US.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

fitislandgirl said:


> My family and I are taking our second trip to Disney August 30th - Sept 9th.  We are from PEI and plan on driving to Portland and flying to Orlando from there.  Seems like the airfares are MUCH cheaper that way despite fuel and hotel costs.  We will be keeping a close eye in case something pops up from Halifax but we'll see.
> 
> Pretty excited for August!!



this is what we did in december.  we paid 1700 something for what was orginally direct and return on jet blue.  only bad thing wa driving from halifax in the one day(we encountered a snowstom and nearly got run off the rd by truckers).  it made for a long day.  jet blue was pretty decent.  our plane got delayed by 2.5 hrs but they broke out snacks and water for us and gave u each a 50$ credit.  it was already in our email acct by the time we landed in orlando i believe.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

fitislandgirl said:


> My family and I are taking our second trip to Disney August 30th - Sept 9th.  We are from PEI and plan on driving to Portland and flying to Orlando from there.  Seems like the airfares are MUCH cheaper that way despite fuel and hotel costs.  We will be keeping a close eye in case something pops up from Halifax but we'll see.
> 
> Pretty excited for August!!



Sometimes you can get cheaper flights.  I have seen (never got them myself) flights from Charlottetown for just under $400 pp.  Living in Charlottetown, I prefer flying out of Charlottetown.  It's so much more convenient.  For Orlando, I like to try to get flights for $550 or under. But I am single, so I pay my own flight, so it's less savings to drive and get a hotel for one person.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

My sister and her family (and I!) are _thinking_ about a possible trip in March. We'd prefer to fly out of Charlottetown, but the direct flights from Halifax are calling as she has 3 children, a 17 year old, a 5 year old and a 1 year old (who will be 2 if we went in March, so I guess she needs a ticket too, but doesn't count for WDW). 

What is considered a good price for a direct flight out of Halifax? I've just started looking today at flights, so I'm not sure. I know what is a good price out of Charlottetown, and what I would pay for Halifax, but I'd pay a little more for the direct flight.  Right now both Westjet and Air Canada have their direct flights at around $800 (AC) and $700 (WJ).  Thanks!


----------



## Sunseeker2012

I have noticed while searching for our vacation in March 2013 that Airtransat has direct flights out of Halifax.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Sunseeker2012 said:


> I have noticed while searching for our vacation in March 2013 that Airtransat has direct flights out of Halifax.



I noticed that too, and then I researched them a little bit.    I would do it for just me, but I don't think my brother in law or my nephew would be comfortable in their seats.  And I am sure I'd be over their weight restrictions on my luggage!    Thank you though!


----------



## fitislandgirl

I posted on this thread a few times.   In the end we bit the bullet and decided to fly out of Charlottetown.  Our tickets were $533 a person.  So excited to be going in 23 days!!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

fitislandgirl said:


> I posted on this thread a few times.   In the end we bit the bullet and decided to fly out of Charlottetown.  Our tickets were $533 a person.  So excited to be going in 23 days!!!



That's a great price out of Charlottetown!  I prefer to fly out of Charlottetown, but it's easier with the 2 pre-schoolers to not have to worry about extra airports, so the direct flight becomes an option.  When I went in July we got our flights for $470 out of Charlottetown!  I couldn't believe it.  Anything under $550 I consider a good price.


----------



## fitislandgirl

Yes we were very happy to get that price!  We stopped by CAA this afternoon during lunch break and got our Magical Express tickets and package *eekk*  I'm like a little kid, I want to go NOW lol.  



DisneyFreak06 said:


> That's a great price out of Charlottetown!  I prefer to fly out of Charlottetown, but it's easier with the 2 pre-schoolers to not have to worry about extra airports, so the direct flight becomes an option.  When I went in July we got our flights for $470 out of Charlottetown!  I couldn't believe it.  Anything under $550 I consider a good price.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

fitislandgirl said:


> Yes we were very happy to get that price!  We stopped by CAA this afternoon during lunch break and got our Magical Express tickets and package *eekk*  I'm like a little kid, I want to go NOW lol.



Have fun! I do that little "eek" all the time when planning a trip!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Try this ... Airtransat via flightnetwork.com 

Departing Flight Information - Friday, March 15, 2013
	Air Transat
Flight 912 
	Departs: Fri Mar 15 8:40am
Halifax, NS - Halifax International (YHZ) 	Arrives: Fri Mar 15 11:35am
Orlando, FL - Orlando International (MCO)
Returning Flight Information - Friday, March 22, 2013
	Air Transat
Flight 913 
	Departs: Fri Mar 22 12:25pm
Orlando, FL - Orlando International (MCO) 	Arrives: Fri Mar 22 4:55pm
Halifax, NS - Halifax International (YHZ)

Ticket Price (CAD)
Adult Fare: 	1x$118.01
Adult Taxes & Surcharges: 	1x$279.17
Total:  * $397.18 CAD*
*
This is also available for the April 5th to 12th and then the 12th to the 19th!  Plus the 19th to the 26th.*


----------



## Applemomma

I pulled the trigger Friday and booked Delta for Nov 29 retuning Dec 8th out of Halifax for $983 total for two of us. That's a bit more then I paid a few years ago on Continental but I could live with the price. 

I had been waiting for United to drop their prices and they did on Friday from $493 to $367 per person BUT that didn't include taxes and fees (they seem to be the only ones that don't show you the full fare on the web site!) but even then it was within $1 of Delta. The flight down wouldn't have been too bad but since the merge with Continental their return flights seem to be awful...sorry I don't want to have to be at the Orlando airport at 6-7 in the morning or fly into Newark, only to fly to Chicago and THEN to Halifax. With Delta we don't leave until a very civilized 2:15 in the afternoon


----------



## RainbowsMist

Ted in Halifax said:


> Try this ... Airtransat via flightnetwork.com
> 
> Departing Flight Information - Friday, March 15, 2013
> Air Transat
> Flight 912
> Departs: Fri Mar 15 8:40am
> Halifax, NS - Halifax International (YHZ) 	Arrives: Fri Mar 15 11:35am
> Orlando, FL - Orlando International (MCO)
> Returning Flight Information - Friday, March 22, 2013
> Air Transat
> Flight 913
> Departs: Fri Mar 22 12:25pm
> Orlando, FL - Orlando International (MCO) 	Arrives: Fri Mar 22 4:55pm
> Halifax, NS - Halifax International (YHZ)
> 
> Ticket Price (CAD)
> Adult Fare: 	1x$118.01
> Adult Taxes & Surcharges: 	1x$279.17
> Total:  * $397.18 CAD*
> *
> This is also available for the April 5th to 12th and then the 12th to the 19th!  Plus the 19th to the 26th.*



Ugh!!!  Why couldn't this be Friday March 8th!! 

I found flights yesterday on Flight Network.  Was extremely excited going through the booking process, only to get to waiting for my confirmation number, and received the dreaded: "Unfortunately we are unable to process your request, the flights you've selected is no longer available"


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Rainbowmist:

The best I see involves being on the road longer than you want.  JETBLUE

6 travelers roundtrip: Boston, MA (BOS) to Orlando, FL (MCO)
Edit Search

    Departing Flight #945
        BOS
        MCO
*  3/6 *5:20PM
    3/6 8:37PM
    Returning Flight #950
        MCO
        BOS
* 3/20* 6:00AM
    3/20 8:55AM

    Airfare
    Fare:	
    $174.00 x 6 = $1,044.00
    Taxes & Fees
    $129.60
    Total:
    $1,173.60

*When can you leave Halifax and when do you need to be home?*


----------



## RainbowsMist

Ted in Halifax said:


> Rainbowmist:
> 
> The best I see involves being on the road longer than you want.  JETBLUE
> 
> 6 travelers roundtrip: Boston, MA (BOS) to Orlando, FL (MCO)
> Edit Search
> 
> Departing Flight #945
> BOS
> MCO
> *  3/6 *5:20PM
> 3/6 8:37PM
> Returning Flight #950
> MCO
> BOS
> * 3/20* 6:00AM
> 3/20 8:55AM
> 
> Airfare
> Fare:
> $174.00 x 6 = $1,044.00
> Taxes & Fees
> $129.60
> Total:
> $1,173.60
> 
> *When can you leave Halifax and when do you need to be home?*



It seems the downside of going on a cruise....sooo restricted on flight departure.  We'd preferably like to fly Saturday March 9th, but could do the 8th. And can fly into FLL, MIA, MCO or PBI..lol  We're somewhat flexible.  We were planning on our return being Monday March 25th (Monday seem to be the cheaper day to come back).  I've never had this much problems finding flights before.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Best I see so far is BOS to MCO and back on JetBlue.  

    Departing Flight #959
        BOS
        MCO
    3/9 8:50PM
    3/9 11:57PM
    Returning Flight #950
        MCO
        BOS
    3/26 6:00AM
    3/26 8:55AM

    Airfare
    Fare:	
    $216.00 x 6 = $1,296.00
    Taxes & Fees
    $129.60
    Total:
    $1,425.60

No bag fees ... gets you into MCO at midnight  (I know, not that great), but gets you into Boston very early on the 26th ... 12 hour drive to get home.  But the price is good.


----------



## RainbowsMist

Ted in Halifax said:


> Best I see so far is BOS to MCO and back on JetBlue.
> 
> Departing Flight #959
> BOS
> MCO
> 3/9 8:50PM
> 3/9 11:57PM
> Returning Flight #950
> MCO
> BOS
> 3/26 6:00AM
> 3/26 8:55AM
> 
> Airfare
> Fare:
> $216.00 x 6 = $1,296.00
> Taxes & Fees
> $129.60
> Total:
> $1,425.60
> 
> No bag fees ... gets you into MCO at midnight  (I know, not that great), but gets you into Boston very early on the 26th ... 12 hour drive to get home.  But the price is good.



Wow Ted, that is awesome...thank you so much!  

I do have a couple of questions for you as I know you've flown with SW out of Manchester before.  They are set to release their next set of dates in a week.  Based on previous years how do you feel the prices will compare?  Do you know if they typically increase their fares for our March Break?  I've been watching their priced into FLL and they look good "so far"..

Also, we cruise out of Miami the Sunday March 10th.  We have no problem renting a car and driving down if we get better prices into MCO.  We've only ever stayed offsite before, but do know our way around very well.  Can you recommend a hotel to crash for the night if we choose to go this way?  We were hoping to fly into FLL or MIA but for that price MCO may be the way to go.  We're definitely flying back from MCO as we're staying for a week post cruise.

Thanks so much for your time and effort 

*Side note:  I went on JetBlue's website and can't seem to come up with that price you found.  Cheapest I can find is $1737.60 for 6 people.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

They (SW and others) do tend to have a price bubble when there is high demand.  Clearly March 9th is a peak ... so I don't know what SW will do.  

I have used priceline to get the MCO Marriott, but remember that Priceline can't be cancelled.  I think I paid $45 for one night.  I am actually thinking of staying at the airport on Feb 24th, since we arrive at 9pm, but I have to see when free dining starts ... so I don't want to lock up my plans.  

I would simply keep an eye open for the best rate ... since you will like need 2 rooms.  If i see anything within the next few months, I can give you a heads.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

You do have 6 people right?  I used 6 adults and picket the $145 fare for the 9th and the $93 fare for the 26th. Match my flights! 959 down and 950 return!

Still get this ....

        BOS
        MCO
    3/9 8:50 PM
    3/9 11:57 PM
    Returning Flight #950
        MCO
        BOS
    3/26 6:00 AM
    3/26 8:55 AM

    Airfare (Fare restrictions)
    Fare:	
    $216.00 x 6 = $1,296.00
    Taxes & Fees
    $129.60
    Total:
    $1,425.60


----------



## RainbowsMist

Ted in Halifax said:


> You do have 6 people right?  I used 6 adults and picket the $145 fare for the 9th and the $93 fare for the 26th. Match my flights! 959 down and 950 return!
> 
> Still get this ....
> 
> BOS
> MCO
> 3/9 8:50 PM
> 3/9 11:57 PM
> Returning Flight #950
> MCO
> BOS
> 3/26 6:00 AM
> 3/26 8:55 AM
> 
> Airfare (Fare restrictions)
> Fare:
> $216.00 x 6 = $1,296.00
> Taxes & Fees
> $129.60
> Total:
> $1,425.60



OK this is just weird because the cheapest I am seeing for the 26th is $145...there is no $93


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I just tried oneway on jet blue for 6 adults MCO to BOS for the 26th and it was 93!


----------



## RainbowsMist

Ted in Halifax said:


> I just tried oneway on jet blue for 6 adults MCO to BOS for the 26th and it was 93!



Found the problem...you used the 26th....it's the 25th we need.  But thank you for trying


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I will keep looking, just in case!


----------



## dennise

Booked our return flights with AC on April 20,   $453.50, taxes in for direct flights MCO to YHZ.   Leave at 10:30 am.    Now to find  flights on the April 10th to get there.     We may possible fly in elsewhere and do some travelling before we get to Orlando.    Car rental drop off fees are a real killer when you pick up in another state.


----------



## 3monkeymomma

I'm hoping for a good deal when we go next fall.  We booked with CAA last year and got flights for 5 people from halifax to orlando for just over $1700.


----------



## RainbowsMist

3monkeymomma said:


> I'm hoping for a good deal when we go next fall.  We booked with CAA last year and got flights for 5 people from halifax to orlando for just over $1700.



Only in my dreams....


----------



## Ted in Halifax

raindowmist:

Search on orbitz.com

I've tried flights for 5 (use 4 adults 1 youth) for March 9th to March 25th and this is what I got:
Adults: 4 	$656.00
Youth: 1 	$164.00
Airfare taxes and fees 	$162.00
Total due at booking 	$982.00 

Leave
Sat, Mar 9
Total time: 4hr 45min
Depart
6:35 AM
Boston, MA , United States
Boston Logan Airport (BOS) Terminal E
Stop 1
9:28 AM
Atlanta, GA , United States
Hartsfield-Jackson Airport (ATL) Terminal N
You will change plane here! (Ted's note)

Depart
10:00 AM
Atlanta, GA , United States
Hartsfield-Jackson Airport (ATL) Terminal N
Arrive
11:20 AM
Orlando, FL , United States
Orlando Airport (MCO)
AirTran Airways 1773


Return
Mon, Mar 25
Total time: 2hr 55min
Depart
5:30 PM
Orlando, FL , United States
Orlando Airport (MCO)
Arrive
8:25 PM
Boston, MA , United States
Boston Logan Airport (BOS) Terminal E
AirTran Airways 371


----------



## RainbowsMist

Ted in Halifax said:


> raindowmist:
> 
> Search on orbitz.com
> 
> I've tried flights for 5 (use 4 adults 1 youth) for March 9th to March 25th and this is what I got:
> Adults: 4 	$656.00
> Youth: 1 	$164.00
> Airfare taxes and fees 	$162.00
> Total due at booking 	$982.00
> 
> Leave
> Sat, Mar 9
> Total time: 4hr 45min
> Depart
> 6:35 AM
> Boston, MA , United States
> Boston Logan Airport (BOS) Terminal E
> Stop 1
> 9:28 AM
> Atlanta, GA , United States
> Hartsfield-Jackson Airport (ATL) Terminal N
> You will change plane here! (Ted's note)
> 
> Depart
> 10:00 AM
> Atlanta, GA , United States
> Hartsfield-Jackson Airport (ATL) Terminal N
> Arrive
> 11:20 AM
> Orlando, FL , United States
> Orlando Airport (MCO)
> AirTran Airways 1773
> 
> 
> Return
> Mon, Mar 25
> Total time: 2hr 55min
> Depart
> 5:30 PM
> Orlando, FL , United States
> Orlando Airport (MCO)
> Arrive
> 8:25 PM
> Boston, MA , United States
> Boston Logan Airport (BOS) Terminal E
> AirTran Airways 371



Ted,

I actually tried booking twice yesterday via Orbitz and Priceline.  Both were showing these low fares however when it went to processing payment it came up it was unable to confirm pricing and availability.  I then went over to Air Tran's website and it's showing OVER $900 PER PERSON return    Just double checked again, same thing.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Sorry to hear that. I was excited to see thes, especially when airtrans site was showing so high!


----------



## RainbowsMist

Ted in Halifax said:


> Sorry to hear that. I was excited to see thes, especially when airtrans site was showing so high!



Oh I was BOUNCING off the walls yesterday morning when I saw Kayak's pricing...lol  Not sure what's going on!


----------



## RookieMouse

I don't know what is going on with AirTran's prices but they are sky high right now... over $1000 per person from Portland to Orlando return for March 2-9.  

Jet Blue's prices are also slowly but steadily going up as well.  

Right now it is cheaper to fly US Airways from Bangor (about $650 per person return).

I'm hoping this trend reverses.

(Fingers crossed)


John


----------



## schoonersky

Hi there - haven't been on here in awhile but I am considering planning a surprise March break trip for the family and am trying to find a great deal on airfare. DH is a teacher so we are limited in the days we can travel, but I'm thinking we could go March 6th on a 5pm flght out of Halifax, or March 7th or 8th. Returning on March 16th, 17th or maybe even the 18th. Have considered driving to Bangor but the prices don't seem much less for the 7 hours of driving and travel time we would lose.

If anyone has any suggestions I would love to hear them - will also read through the chat again in case I've missed anything.


----------



## schoonersky

RainbowsMist said:


> Oh I was BOUNCING off the walls yesterday morning when I saw Kayak's pricing...lol  Not sure what's going on!



Rainbow -I think I am trying to book airfare for the same trip, considering Carnival Breeze on the Sunday. But we are more limited in our travel days because of the whole teacher thing. I will let you know what I find, I have also been checking out different airports in Florida on the other end.

I will try Orbitz as Ted seems to use that and see if I get better rates than I do on Expedia.


----------



## RainbowsMist

schoonersky said:


> Rainbow -I think I am trying to book airfare for the same trip, considering Carnival Breeze on the Sunday. But we are more limited in our travel days because of the whole teacher thing. I will let you know what I find, I have also been checking out different airports in Florida on the other end.
> 
> I will try Orbitz as Ted seems to use that and see if I get better rates than I do on Expedia.



  Yes!  We are on the Breeze Sunday, March 10th from Miami.  I've been trying MIA, FLL, PBI, MCO.  Hopefully tomorrow when Southwest opens up there will be something!  We're limited too as I also work in the school board


----------



## schoonersky

RainbowsMist said:


> Hopefully tomorrow when Southwest opens up there will be something!  We're limited too as I also work in the school board



I wondered when Southwest would open up. Does anyone know anything about Air Tran out of Portland?


----------



## RainbowsMist

schoonersky said:


> I wondered when Southwest would open up. Does anyone know anything about Air Tran out of Portland?



Air Tran is open now..and showing over $500 each way out of Portland..and Boston for that matter!  Orbitz says otherwise but I tried to book and it wouldn't let me.


----------



## schoonersky

Ok - I was lookng at Orbitz and thought it must be too good to be true. Cross our fingers for Southwest then!


----------



## RookieMouse

I just booked Southwest out of Manchester, NH for 2-9 March 2013.  $2400 return for 6 of us, direct non-stop flights, 2 free checked bags.  Best web fare if you don't care about flight times is $165 per person each way.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Anyone finding anything for the week of March 16-23ish?  I am a teacher so my dates are stuck at the 16 to the 24th. No other options, but my sister could easily fly out a day or two before or after with her hubby and kids.  We found a great deal with Air Transat a while ago for them, but couldn't book at that time.  Now I'm feeling like it's WAY too late.  We'll drive somewhere if we can get really cheap tickets on a direct flight, but I can't see anything direct as far away as Portland.  Even driving to Halifax is not really worth it for her if it's not direct. She's got 2 little girls (5 and 2) and a 17 year old who will be 18 when we go...


----------



## Ted in Halifax

$636 will get you Moncton to MCO and back ...  its a little effort on the last day!

Air Canada
Flight 7466 
	Departs: Sun Mar 17 6:40am
Moncton, NB - Greater Moncton Int'l (YQM) 	Arrives: Sun Mar 17 7:23am
Halifax, NS - Halifax International (YHZ)

Flight 1218 
	Departs: Sun Mar 17 9:00am
Halifax, NS - Halifax International (YHZ) 	Arrives: Sun Mar 17 11:55am
Orlando, FL - Orlando International (MCO)
Returning Flight Information - Sunday, March 24, 2013

Flight 1263 
	Departs: Sun Mar 24 12:45pm
Orlando, FL - Orlando International (MCO) 	Arrives: Sun Mar 24 3:42pm
Ottawa, ON - Macdonald-Cartier International (YOW)

Flight 168 
	Departs: Sun Mar 24 5:10pm
Ottawa, ON - Macdonald-Cartier International (YOW) 	Arrives: Sun Mar 24 7:49pm Halifax, NS - Halifax International (YHZ)

Flight 7471 
	Departs: Sun Mar 24 10:15pm
Halifax, NS - Halifax International (YHZ) 	Arrives: Sun Mar 24 10:58pm
Moncton, NB - Greater Moncton Int'l (YQM)


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Ted in Halifax said:


> $636 will get you Moncton to MCO and back ...  its a little effort on the last day!
> 
> Air Canada
> Flight 7466
> Departs: Sun Mar 17 6:40am
> Moncton, NB - Greater Moncton Int'l (YQM) 	Arrives: Sun Mar 17 7:23am
> Halifax, NS - Halifax International (YHZ)
> 
> Flight 1218
> Departs: Sun Mar 17 9:00am
> Halifax, NS - Halifax International (YHZ) 	Arrives: Sun Mar 17 11:55am
> Orlando, FL - Orlando International (MCO)
> Returning Flight Information - Sunday, March 24, 2013
> 
> Flight 1263
> Departs: Sun Mar 24 12:45pm
> Orlando, FL - Orlando International (MCO) 	Arrives: Sun Mar 24 3:42pm
> Ottawa, ON - Macdonald-Cartier International (YOW)
> 
> Flight 168
> Departs: Sun Mar 24 5:10pm
> Ottawa, ON - Macdonald-Cartier International (YOW) 	Arrives: Sun Mar 24 7:49pm Halifax, NS - Halifax International (YHZ)
> 
> Flight 7471
> Departs: Sun Mar 24 10:15pm
> Halifax, NS - Halifax International (YHZ) 	Arrives: Sun Mar 24 10:58pm
> Moncton, NB - Greater Moncton Int'l (YQM)



Thanks!  I haven't thought of checking Moncton lately.  It's driving me CRAZY because I wanted to book a while ago, but they couldn't.  They still can't right away, and I'd rather fly with them, but I don't want to get stuck with a flight of $1000 if I have to wait for them!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

The one advantage you have is that NS has its March break in the week before yours, so that may help to keep things reasonable.  Last year March break flights from Halifax reached a high of $3,000 per person.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Ted in Halifax said:


> The one advantage you have is that NS has its March break in the week before yours, so that may help to keep things reasonable.  Last year March break flights from Halifax reached a high of $3,000 per person.



  I hope they don't get that high!  I like that they/we stagger our breaks.  It does help keep prices a little lower.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Heads up ...

BOS to MCO 
Nov 30 to Dec 8 return

Air Total: $138.41 per person no bag fees Promo code BigDeal40 via southwest.com


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Ted in Halifax said:


> Heads up ...
> 
> BOS to MCO
> Nov 30 to Dec 8 return
> 
> Air Total: $138.41 per person no bag fees Promo code BigDeal40 via southwest.com



Sometimes I wish I lived in the US... to get cheap flights!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Halifax to Orlando, direct with Sunwing.

March 20-27 (Wed-Wed)

Leave Halifax at 6 am, you're in Orlando before 9am. 

Coming home, you leave Orlando at 9:50 and you're in Halifax at 2:20. 

$426.27

Wish I could get this one.  It's a great deal for a direct flight out of Halifax, and you're in Orlando quite early!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Nice find!


----------



## freddydiser021

we just booked out of Bangor to orlando for 341.20 return ... nov 28th to dec 5th .... a few days before that it was 315.20 ... didn't want to risk it going up again ... 

that boston deal sounds fantastic... although we went out of boston last year and the drive really wasn't worth it to us ....

44 more days !!


----------



## Boncho

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Halifax to Orlando, direct with Sunwing.
> 
> March 20-27 (Wed-Wed)
> 
> Leave Halifax at 6 am, you're in Orlando before 9am.
> 
> Coming home, you leave Orlando at 9:50 and you're in Halifax at 2:20.
> 
> $426.27
> 
> Wish I could get this one.  It's a great deal for a direct flight out of Halifax, and you're in Orlando quite early!



That is one sweet deal.  I wish I could go.


----------



## lynypixie

I just bought my flight for february in Burlington for 376$


----------



## Ted in Halifax

see united.com  Lots of combinations ... $209 is a good price. 

Example

Sat., 12 Jan., 2013 | Manchester, NH (MHT) to Orlando, FL (MCO)
Depart: 3:03 p.m. Sat., 12 Jan., 2013 Manchester, NH (MHT)
Arrive: 4:30 p.m Sat., 12 Jan., 2013 New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty)

Depart: 5:29 p.m. Sat., 12 Jan., 2013 New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty)
Arrive: 8:21 p.m. Sat., 12 Jan., 2013 Orlando, FL (MCO)

Sat., 26 Jan., 2013 | Orlando, FL (MCO) to Manchester, NH (MHT)
Depart: 7:54 a.m. Sat., 26 Jan., 2013 Orlando, FL (MCO)
Arrive: 10:30 a.m. Sat., 26 Jan., 2013 New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty)

Depart: 1:59 p.m. Sat., 26 Jan., 2013 New York/Newark, NJ (EWR - Liberty)
Arrive: 3:09 p.m. Sat., 26 Jan., 2013 Manchester, NH (MHT)


----------



## Yahweh

Sunwing has until this Friday (November 2)  a seat sale on for 2 direct flights from Orlando to Halifax. Buy 1 get 1 half price-

First is Jan 23 returning Jan 30:
Sunwing Airlines
WG36	Y		Halifax (YHZ)	Wed. Jan 23, 2013
6:00 AM	Orlando (MCO)
Wed. Jan 23, 2013
8:50 AM	

Sunwing Airlines
WG37	Y		Orlando (MCO)	Wed. Jan 30, 2013
9:50 AM	Halifax (YHZ)
Wed. Jan 30, 2013
2:20 PM	

Price	Taxes
Flight
Adult 1	$139.00	+ taxes $287.27
Adult 2	$69.50	+ taxes $287.27
Child 1	$139.00	+ taxes $287.27
Child 2	$69.50	+ taxes $287.27
____________________
Grand total package price	$1566.08	
Average price per person	$391.52	

Second is Jan 30 returning Feb 6:
Sunwing Airlines

WG36	Y		Halifax (YHZ)	Wed. Jan 30, 2013
6:00 AM	Orlando (MCO)
Wed. Jan 30, 2013
8:50 AM	
Sunwing Airlines
WG37	Y		Orlando (MCO)	Wed. Feb 06, 2013
9:50 AM	Halifax (YHZ)
Wed. Feb 06, 2013
2:20 PM	
Price details
Price	Taxes
Flight
Adult 1	$109.00	+ taxes $285.77
Adult 2	$54.50	+ taxes $285.77
Child 1	$109.00	+ taxes $285.77
Child 2	$54.50	+ taxes $285.77
____________________
Grand total package price	$1470.08	
Average price per person	$367.52


The price alone is a great deal.  But the fact that it is a direct flight to orlando has convinced me to change my vacation plans from next October to this January!


----------



## Yahweh

.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Well, it looks like we'll be driving to Portland.  I'm really nervous because it will be in March.   So who knows what the weather will bring?  But when you think all six of us can get flights for the same price as 2.5 of us here, it's not much of a problem to see why we have to do this.  My sister has to pay for 5 of us.  So unless we win the lottery within the next few days, we're driving to Portland in March and we're doing a very short trip from March 17-22. This means a 9 hour drive and a hotel each way.  With a 2 year old and a 5 year old.  Oh boy!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I've driven to Portland in March (and Feb) may times, I worried more than I should have.  Never had an issue.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Ted in Halifax said:


> I've driven to Portland in March may time, I worried more than I should have.  never had an issue.



Thanks Ted! Once we buy the tickets (Very soon, as in tomorrow hopefully), I'll be able to let it go.  It helps when you say that, as I take your word in transportation around the East Coast....


----------



## fredgirls

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Well, it looks like we'll be driving to Portland.  I'm really nervous because it will be in March.   So who knows what the weather will bring?  But when you think all six of us can get flights for the same price as 2.5 of us here, it's not much of a problem to see why we have to do this.  My sister has to pay for 5 of us.  So unless we win the lottery within the next few days, we're driving to Portland in March and we're doing a very short trip from March 17-22. This means a 9 hour drive and a hotel each way.  With a 2 year old and a 5 year old.  Oh boy!



Don't worry. 
We always drive to Boston in late feb early March. Just allow time to take it slow incase of bad weather. Saying that we've never had any, but if you plan for the worst, it can only be better!


----------



## Sunseeker2012

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Well, it looks like we'll be driving to Portland.  I'm really nervous because it will be in March.   So who knows what the weather will bring?  But when you think all six of us can get flights for the same price as 2.5 of us here, it's not much of a problem to see why we have to do this.  My sister has to pay for 5 of us.  So unless we win the lottery within the next few days, we're driving to Portland in March and we're doing a very short trip from March 17-22. This means a 9 hour drive and a hotel each way.  With a 2 year old and a 5 year old.  Oh boy!



We have driven to Bangor many times in March and we even drove to NYC to catch a cruise in Feb... This will be our first time flying out of Portland .. You just need good Winter tires and take your time.. The money savings are incredible compare to what we would pay flying from the Fredericton or Moncton.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

fredgirls said:


> Don't worry.
> We always drive to Boston in late feb early March. Just allow time to take it slow incase of bad weather. Saying that we've never had any, but if you plan for the worst, it can only be better!





Sunseeker2012 said:


> We have driven to Bangor many times in March and we even drove to NYC to catch a cruise in Feb... This will be our first time flying out of Portland .. You just need good Winter tires and take your time.. The money savings are incredible compare to what we would pay flying from the Fredericton or Moncton.



Thanks... Now let's make sure my sister has some good winter tires on her van as we're only taking one vehicle. 

I'm so excited to be going with them.  The five year old keeps asking me if I can go to Disney when they go and I keep telling her that I don't know, it depends on when they go.  It's so cute.  She'll find out eventually that I'm going with them.  I'll just tell her I have to drive her van home to PEI when I go with them.  I wonder if we can keep it from her until we actually get on the plane?


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Well, my plans changed quickly.  My sister ended up needing work on her van, and can't buy her flight tickets yet.  I decided I was getting too cranky and stressed, so I bought some for just me.  I payed way more than I like too, but that's okay, they're going to go up more rather than down at this point.

It's direct from Halifax, return.  I leave at 4:45 and get to Orlando before 8pm, then coming home I leave Orlando at 11:15 am and get to Halifax before 4pm.  This way I don't need a hotel either way.  $772.  Pricey, but at least it's direct, and I don't need to pay for hotels, just the gas, the bridge and the parking. If I understand correctly, Westjet still has first bag free, right?  And can I take my camera bag AND a carryon? I've never flown Westjet before, but I'm excited to! 

Who knows what my sister will end up doing.  At this point, I know I'm booked.  They can meet me there.


----------



## LuzzBightyear

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I'm so excited to be going with them. The five year old keeps asking me if I can go to Disney when they go and I keep telling her that I don't know, it depends on when they go. It's so cute. She'll find out eventually that I'm going with them. I'll just tell her I have to drive her van home to PEI when I go with them. I wonder if we can keep it from her until we actually get on the plane?





DisneyFreak06 said:


> Who knows what my sister will end up doing.  At this point, I know I'm booked.  They can meet me there.



Too bad you can't travel down with your family, but on the bright side, you sure will be able to surprise the heck out of your niece when you meet up with them there. Depending on their schedule, maybe you could arrange to meet her/them under the castle or something


----------



## DisneyFreak06

LuzzBightyear said:


> Too bad you can't travel down with your family, but on the bright side, you sure will be able to surprise the heck out of your niece when you meet up with them there. Depending on their schedule, maybe you could arrange to meet her/them under the castle or something



That's what I was thinking!   I really have an addiction though.... I come back from one trip and want to plan another right away.  I might need a new job on the side to pay for all my trips.


----------



## fan1080

Halifax to Orlando, return.

Travel dates: Jan 8- Feb 12.

*$424 including taxes/fees*, not including Friday departures/returns.

Promo code: WINTER15


----------



## Ted in Halifax

fan1080 said:


> Halifax to Orlando, return.
> 
> Travel dates: Jan 8- Feb 12.
> 
> *$424 including taxes/fees*, not including Friday departures/returns.
> 
> Promo code: WINTER15



Air Canada


----------



## fan1080

Ted in Halifax said:


> Air Canada



Thanks, Ted.

Somehow, I new I forgot something.......


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Heads up ... Ive seen a one day sale from Manchester to Orlando.  Tuesday Jan 29th to Tuesday Feb 12th for gulp $150 per person, both flights are nonstop ... no bag fees.  see southwest.com


----------



## Sunseeker2012

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I've never flown Westjet before, but I'm excited to!
> .



I've flown Westjet and I would definitely recommend them. I find they have more leg room than any other flight i've been on.  Enjoy !


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Sunseeker2012 said:


> I've flown Westjet and I would definitely recommend them. I find they have more leg room than any other flight i've been on.  Enjoy !



That's nice to hear.  I'm short, so leg room is not too big a deal, but it's still nice to not feel crowded!


----------



## Aubie881

Just booked 4 flights out of Portland Maine to MCO, Delta, May 1 returning May7/13 for $213 each.  Last week they were $298.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

That's a good price in today's market.


----------



## Aubie881

Yes it is.  We were pretty excited


----------



## ja23k

Aubie881 said:
			
		

> Just booked 4 flights out of Portland Maine to MCO, Delta, May 1 returning May7/13 for $213 each.  Last week they were $298.



That is really good! Congrats!

Still looking for airfare out of Boston April 11 and 21. Expensive time to fly out of MA. Any suggestions? 

Has anyone tried cheapair.com (not to be confused with cheapoair.com)?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Wow ... your dates result in crazy high prices ... too bad you couldn't slide them a few days later!  Ive never used cheapair, so I'm no help to your question.   Just as a note, I checked BOS, PVD, MHT and PWM and yes, the prices for your dates are high!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

omg .... Ok .. this one has some driving involved. Try Providence Rhode Island to Orlando. We did this drive last year and it wasn't bad from Halifax (stopped overnight in Portland Maine). Flights are through JetBlue, no bag fees. June 5th to June 19th. $140 per person, return, no bag fees!
Departing Flight #1075 PVD MCO
6/5 4:00 PM 6/5 6:55 PM
Returning Flight #1076 MCO PVD
6/19 12:25 PM 6/19 3:11 PM
Airfare (Fare restrictions) Fare: $109.76 x 4 = $439.04 USD
Taxes & Fees USD $119.36
Total: 558.40 USD for Four people, return, no bag fees! see jetblue.com


----------



## Ted in Halifax

try this search engine by google .... fantastic!

https://www.google.com/flights/expl...%3A0xf72e13d35bc74ed0;li=8;lx=14;d=2012-12-20


----------



## redrosesix

Ted in Halifax said:


> try this search engine by google .... fantastic!
> 
> https://www.google.com/flights/expl...%3A0xf72e13d35bc74ed0;li=8;lx=14;d=2012-12-20



Amazing!!!! just the perspective I needed -- now I know when I have something good


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Exactly what i thought ... finally a search engine with lots of options!


----------



## Tinkershelly

That has the potential to be helpful.  Thanks for letting us know, Ted!


----------



## ja23k

Thanks for the link, Ted! That is a great resource!


----------



## kellymarch

Sales on right now with AC, WJ, etc. Comparing deals as I type!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Departing Flight Information - Thursday, February 21, 2013 Flight Duration: 3h 45m
You get a Credit
(unlimited amount) if
the price of this flight
drops after you buy!

    Sunwing Airlines
    Charter Flight 38  Departs: Thu Feb 21 5:45pm
    Halifax, NS - Halifax International (YHZ) Arrives: Thu Feb 21 8:30pm
    Orlando, FL - Orlando International (MCO)

Returning Flight Information - Thursday, February 28, 2013 Flight Duration: 3h 24m

    Sunwing Airlines
    Charter Flight 39  Departs: Thu Feb 28 9:35pm
    Orlando, FL - Orlando International (MCO) Arrives: Fri Mar 01 1:59am
    Halifax, NS - Halifax International (YHZ)

$395 taxes in.   Late late late arrival


----------



## Tinkershelly

Nuts, the price is now almost $500.  You had me pricing a quick trip to WDW with free dining.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Im seeing a few airfare combos from YHZ to MCO through Usairways in early Feb (ie Departure Feb 3,4 and 5th) for $435 taxes in .... 

example:
Halifax (YHZ) to Philadelphia (PHL) - Tue, Feb 5
US Airways 3335 	Dep: 7:00AM 	Arr: 8:51AM 	2h 51m 	Embraer RJ-170 	Economy (U)OPERATED BY US AIRWAYS EXPRESS-REPUBLIC AIRLINES 	Layover in PHL 		1h 14m 	 

US Airways 	Philadelphia (PHL) to Orlando (MCO) - Tue, Feb 5
US Airways 1020 	Dep: 10:05AM 	Arr: 12:53PM 	2h 48m 	Airbus A321 	Economy (U) 

Orlando (MCO) to Philadelphia (PHL) - Tue, Feb 12
US Airways 1628 	Dep: 6:15AM 	Arr: 8:34AM 	2h 19m 	Boeing 757 	Economy (U) 	 Layover in PHL 		4h 50m 	 

US Airways 	Philadelphia (PHL) to Halifax (YHZ) - Tue, Feb 12
US Airways 3706 	Dep: 1:24PM 	Arr: 4:25PM 	2h 1m 	Canadair Reg. Jet 	Economy (U) OPERATED BY US AIRWAYS EXPRESS-AIR 

Cost per passenger (including taxes & fees) 	CA$435.01 	
Total cost for 1 passenger 	CA$435.01


----------



## hockeymom3

Looks like I found the right place to ask questions.  We are a family of five from Halifax and are considering flying Portland Maine to Orlando to save $$. Are there any issues at all with Canadians flying out of Portland??  The drive doesn't bother me at all as we do that at least one or two times a year.

Also, jetblue flights right now are approx 256 per person taxes Inc. So about 1300 for5 of us.  Is that good or should I wait?   This is May 4th cominghome May13 as it is much cheaper than Sunday.  Curious if I should wait.

Thanks!!!!
Jeanette


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

We flew them Xmas 2011.  Portland is a very very nice airport, very quiet, clean and so pleasant!  We flew dec 22, returning jan 6.  Jet blue was good but our flight was delayed and delayed and delayed. I so recommend checking it before u head to airport from hotel.  We couldn't as the hojo there had insanely slow net connections.  As in, one bar in the room but If I went into the bathroom there was two.  They brought out snacks while we waited. And gave us each a credit for future travel. The airport had no issues w Canucks flying out-your going to already be in the "system" as u checked in w customs at the border.  They were actually much nicer than leaving from Halifax, it was great.  

It is a good price.  For us we paid 1550? Return, direct there and was on way back but four months before departure they called and we had a connection at JFK.  I'd fly them again but w a new wee babe not any time soon.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

hockeymom3 said:


> Looks like I found the right place to ask questions.  We are a family of five from Halifax and are considering flying Portland Maine to Orlando to save $$. Are there any issues at all with Canadians flying out of Portland??  The drive doesn't bother me at all as we do that at least one or two times a year.
> 
> Also, jetblue flights right now are approx 256 per person taxes Inc. So about 1300 for5 of us.  Is that good or should I wait?   This is May 4th cominghome May13 as it is much cheaper than Sunday.  Curious if I should wait.
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> Jeanette



$256 with taxes in, for JetBlue is good, since it does not have bag fees.  This equates to $206 with United.  Portland is a great airport ... and it is common for Canadian's to fly out of there.  At the Border, they will not bat an eye over a Canadian flying out of PWM, because it is so common.  Jetblue has free snacks and some drinks, so the kids will have some "blue chips" or something on the flight.  I like JetBlue.  

Also, let us know if you need some advice on a park and fly.


----------



## hockeymom3

Ted in Halifax said:


> $256 with taxes in, for JetBlue is good, since it does not have bag fees.  This equates to $206 with United.  Portland is a great airport ... and it is common for Canadian's to fly out of there.  At the Border, they will not bat an eye over a Canadian flying out of PWM, because it is so common.  Jetblue has free snacks and some drinks, so the kids will have some "blue chips" or something on the flight.  I like JetBlue.
> 
> Also, let us know if you need some advice on a park and fly.



Thanks so much for the information!!!  After reading through some posts I considered sunwing from hfx.  I found it for 2250 for 5 of us.  That being said, all the reviews I read were terrible!!!!   I don't care about champagne or food but service and safety are important to me. LOL.  Any thoughts???


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I guess it all depends on how important the difference in money is ... the drive to Portland in May is easy ... no snow.  The question is ... how do your kids handle the drive?  By the time you adjust for gas, food and hotel you save $500 or so.  For me ... you don't find $500 on the sidewalk, so I'd be tempted.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

This might be nuts but ... providence is 3.5 hours further ...

Saturday, May 4 Providence (PVD) to Orlando (MCO)
4:59 pm 2h 7:06 pm US Airways 1865   Providence to Charlotte
Economy  Airbus A319 54m layover in Charlotte (CLT)
8:00 pm 2h 9:31 pm US Airways 1719 Charlotte to Orlando
Economy  Boeing 757

Other return flights Tuesday, May 14 Orlando (MCO) to Providence (PVD)
5:15 am 2h 6:54 am US Airways 1842 Orlando to Charlotte
Economy  Boeing 737 3h 01m layover in Charlotte (CLT)
9:55 am 2h 11:55 am US Airways 1588 Charlotte to Providence
Economy  Boeing 737

*OK this is under $800 total for 5 tickets ... but it involves more driving.  
I don't recommend it ... if your family, like mine, suffers from Kid Meltdown or parent Meltdown.  Take a good look at the departure times of the Portland Flight and if they work out for the kids .... Id grab them.  *


----------



## Sunseeker2012

hockeymom3 said:


> Thanks so much for the information!!!  After reading through some posts I considered sunwing from hfx.  I found it for 2250 for 5 of us.  That being said, all the reviews I read were terrible!!!!   I don't care about champagne or food but service and safety are important to me. LOL.  Any thoughts???



We used Sunwing to Dominican Republic and I would fly with them again. We never had any issues.


----------



## hockeymom3

Ted in Halifax said:


> if your family, like mine, suffers from Kid Meltdown or parent Meltdown.  Take a good look at the departure times of the Portland Flight and if they work out for the kids .... Id grab them.  [/B]



It's as if you KNOW my family!!!   He's touching me......she's breathing.....they're looking at me....

We're in the car together all the time from rink to rink.  We drive a lot!!  We go to Old Orchard Beach every summer and I gotta tell you, it doesn't get easier!!!  They get on each others nerves in the car!! 

I know we can do Portland - anything further (BOS) and it wouldn't be fun....


----------



## wendyt_ca

We are flying down Feb 10-21 out of Portland, Me (from Saint John, NB). 

Our flights were $220 round trip each taxes included through Jet Blue  
Total of $440 for both of us!


----------



## dcessford

Ted in Halifax said:


> $256 with taxes in, for JetBlue is good, since it does not have bag fees.  This equates to $206 with United.  Portland is a great airport ... and it is common for Canadian's to fly out of there.  At the Border, they will not bat an eye over a Canadian flying out of PWM, because it is so common.  Jetblue has free snacks and some drinks, so the kids will have some "blue chips" or something on the flight.  I like JetBlue.
> 
> Also, let us know if you need some advice on a park and fly.


You guys got me all thinking of flying out of Portland now.lol I live in Halifax and plan on going down mid December.There is 5 of us.Any ideas on a cheap place to stay the night and park and ride?


----------



## wendyt_ca

I always stay at the Howard Johnson Plaza hotel on a park n fly. Sometimes the Hampton inn or doubletree have decent rates too.


----------



## dcessford

amberg@eastlink.ca said:


> havent checked today but continental was 507  pp from hali to newark to orl.  depends on who checks you in in regards to bag fees.  supposed to be 15 for first and 25 for each additional.


Thanks for the info


----------



## polyhm83

Hi, My daughter now lives in Saint John, nb and I would like to book them flights for our April disney trip. Anyone have any opinions on Allegiant air out of Bangor. They have direct flights for a pretty good price. I know they fly into sanford but that is not a deal breaker. TTIA


----------



## Sunseeker2012

polyhm83 said:
			
		

> Hi, My daughter now lives in Saint John, nb and I would like to book them flights for our April disney trip. Anyone have any opinions on Allegiant air out of Bangor. They have direct flights for a pretty good price. I know they fly into sanford but that is not a deal breaker. TTIA



We have friends that have used allegiant air over Christmas from Bangor to Orlando and they were happy with the flight


----------



## hockeymomNS

GKTW Nova Scotia Take 2 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We officially announced this week that the Give Kids The World DIS Meet is a go for another year. Last year we surprised everyone by raising almost $5500, btw it costs $5000 to send a family for a week. We have a bigger venue and prizes are rolling in already, including a Kobo.
We are holding our event on Sunday August 11, but will have a full weekend of fun, and as heard on this weeks podcast, the Orlando team is doing a "field trip" to Nova Scotia. Last year we sold out and have tickets sold already for this year........don't miss out. Take advantage of one of the few opportunites for us Canadians to meet each other and the podcast team!!!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I see some flights from Halifax to MCO at various times through the next few months for $434 taxes in.  see usairways.com.


----------



## coastgirl

Just wanted to raise Manchester NH as an option again for folks willing to drive to save money.  We've flown Southwest and I think Delta out of MHT.  It's a great little airport, and I love Southwest.  The fares aren't as good as they used to be, but still...  It's closer than Boston and you don't need to deal with the big city traffic of BOS.  We've done it in the summer as well as Nov/Dec/Feb, and only once had weather bad enough that it was a concern.

My kids are2.5 years apart, so it can get bad but maybe it's worse when they're even closer in age!  They first did that drive at 3 and 5, last did it at 8 and 11. (This year we have enough airmiles so flying from YHZ, weird for us!)  We bought a dvd player for the van for just that reason, and we only once did it in one day, we usually spend the night with family in NB.  And we stop a lot.  We need to have a flexible amount of time, because for us it adds 3 or 4 days to the trip.  But my dh LOVES a road trip, loves to drive, so I get to spend that time "mediating". :-D


----------



## hockeymom3

Funny you should post this.  Last week I finally booked my airfare and we ARE flying out of Manchester.

I was there last spring and its really not much further from Portland.  We paid 1064 for 5 round trip tickets and the main reason we chose Manchester and Southwest is because it is a direct flight.

My only slight worry is ensuring our kids can sit with at least one parent.  I don't like the idea of non-assigned seats but I will do check in at the. 24 hr Maryland hope for the best!!!


----------



## RainbowsMist

coastgirl said:
			
		

> Just wanted to raise Manchester NH as an option again for folks willing to drive to save money. We've flown Southwest and I think Delta out of MHT. It's a great little airport, and I love Southwest. The fares aren't as good as they used to be, but still... It's closer than Boston and you don't need to deal with the big city traffic of BOS. We've done it in the summer as well as Nov/Dec/Feb, and only once had weather bad enough that it was a concern.
> 
> My kids are2.5 years apart, so it can get bad but maybe it's worse when they're even closer in age! They first did that drive at 3 and 5, last did it at 8 and 11. (This year we have enough airmiles so flying from YHZ, weird for us!) We bought a dvd player for the van for just that reason, and we only once did it in one day, we usually spend the night with family in NB. And we stop a lot. We need to have a flexible amount of time, because for us it adds 3 or 4 days to the trip. But my dh LOVES a road trip, loves to drive, so I get to spend that time "mediating". :-D



We will be flying with Southwest non stop from Manchester to FLL in 2 1/2 weeks for our cruise.  We're flying back from MCO non stop as well.  With the no baggage fees it was a great decision.  We also booked Homewood Suites, Manchester and they accommodate 6 people in a room!  We're looking very forward to our first time flying from Manchester and first time flying Southwest 


_Posted from  DISboards.com App  for Android_


----------



## coastgirl

hockeymom I just saw your location--we are HP also, believe it or not!  Kingswood...so I can give you really, really precise driving estimates!   That's a real score of a total  price for airfare for 5 people, well done!


----------



## hockeymom3

coastgirl said:
			
		

> hockeymom I just saw your location--we are HP also, believe it or not!  Kingswood...so I can give you really, really precise driving estimates!   That's a real score of a total  price for airfare for 5 people, well done!



Add 10 minutes.....we're in White Hills!!! I could be really cheesy and sing Its a small world!!!!!

I loved Manchester last spring and feel very comfortable leaving from there.

Woohoo I'm excited!!  Their rates went up a couple days ago too when I booked it was $92 one way and 121 the other.  Now it's 109/136


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I too agree with Manchester being a great fly out of location


----------



## hockeymom3

Okay previous Southwest flyers I have a question for you.  I don't fly a lot (4 yrs ago was last time) and the last time I did I flew AirTransat and they sent me by mail a paper copy of our itinerary and receipt. Should I be expecting anything from Southwest in the mail? Or do I just Print off my internet confirmation copy of what I did online and then get a boarding pass when I arrive???


----------



## coastgirl

hockeymom3 said:


> Okay previous Southwest flyers I have a question for you.  I don't fly a lot (4 yrs ago was last time) and the last time I did I flew AirTransat and they sent me by mail a paper copy of our itinerary and receipt. Should I be expecting anything from Southwest in the mail? Or do I just Print off my internet confirmation copy of what I did online and then get a boarding pass when I arrive???



Nope, don't expect anything by mail.  Print it off yourself,  make sure you have the reservation number, and have ID handy to prove you're the ones named on the tickets. Keep an eye on the website to make sure they don't change flight times on you--but South west isn't as bad at this as, say, Air Canada.  Also, do you know about the 24 hr check in SW does?  You need the ressie # for that.  If you are on the road when the 24 hr checkin time rolls around, be sure you have a way to check in on a mobile device at that 24 hr mark.  Once we were in the cell hell of the Cobequid Pass (couldn't get a signal) at the 24 hr mark.  We got through soon enough to get a decent boarding number, but it was a tense little while...

Sounds complicated, but as long as you know what to do when, it's pretty straightforward, and I actually really like the way SW does it now that I understand it.


----------



## 3monkeymomma

coastgirl said:


> hockeymom I just saw your location--we are HP also, believe it or not!  Kingswood...so I can give you really, really precise driving estimates!   That's a real score of a total  price for airfare for 5 people, well done!



I'm about 15 minutes away, in Timberlea.  I'd love to hear about your experience driving.  We're thinking about doing this for our trip next year.


----------



## hockeymomNS

I am interested in the driving as well.

Also, you guys are too close not to attend the DIS Meet and Give Kids the World fundraiser in Middle Sackville. Last year we raised $5500 and Teresa and Kathy from the Dis were here. A couple of weeks ago, Pete said that the podcast team is gonna do a field trip up here. Also, Alexandra's Pizza on HP Road was a big supporter last year.

Let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## 3monkeymomma

hockeymomNS said:


> I am interested in the driving as well.
> 
> Also, you guys are too close not to attend the DIS Meet and Give Kids the World fundraiser in Middle Sackville. Last year we raised $5500 and Teresa and Kathy from the Dis were here. A couple of weeks ago, Pete said that the podcast team is gonna do a field trip up here. Also, Alexandra's Pizza on HP Road was a big supporter last year.
> 
> Let me know if you need any more info.




I would love some more info on the event.


----------



## hockeymomNS

Hi There....we are planning our 2nd GKTW Dis Meet for this August. Last year we raised over $5500 for Give Kids the World. If you listen to the podcast, the DIS has committed to raising a million dollars for this incredible charity.

This years event is similar to last year, an afternoon of food, music, prizes and Disney. Last year Teresa and Kathy from the DIS Unplugged joined us as well as DISers from Connecticut, PEI and New Brunswick. We sold out, so have rented a bigger venue for this year. We will start with an hour to view our penny auction and silent auction prizes, not to mention socialize. The second hour is a local group (my husband and his buddy), who will play Nova Scotia kitchen party style, including the song that they wrote last year called "Give Kids The World". GKTW has copies of the song and we have been told that it will likely appear in the next PSA/video. The third hour will be the awarding and drawing of prizes. As well, last year we had almost 50 door prizes that we randomly drew for. Admission is $10.00 each for age 10 and older (like Disney). That includes 5 penny auction ballots. Our "Kids Korner" was also a huge hit with loads of freebies and activities for the kids.

Hopefully you can join us and believe it or not, we have sold a few tickets (12) already. The main event is Sunday, but there will be activities all weekend.
Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.
Here is a link to the review that Teresa and Kathy gave after last years event

http://ec.libsyn.com/p/3/5/e/35e04fd...0&c_id=4861065


----------



## coastgirl

hockeymomNS said:


> I am interested in the driving as well.
> 
> Also, you guys are too close not to attend the DIS Meet and Give Kids the World fundraiser in Middle Sackville. Last year we raised $5500 and Teresa and Kathy from the Dis were here. A couple of weeks ago, Pete said that the podcast team is gonna do a field trip up here. Also, Alexandra's Pizza on HP Road was a big supporter last year.
> 
> Let me know if you need any more info.



Did you say Aug 11?  We leave on our trip Aug 10!   Too bad, it would be fun to meet fellow Dis'ers, and help a good cause of course.

Hockeymom, I'm sure there used to be someone else on the board from Timberlea...   Amazing to find 3 neighbours here!

I will dig out my notes re driving.  As I said, we've driven to Manchester NH and flown from there a number of times.  It's about 1000 km each way.  The only real decision is "airline" (rte 9) or I95.  We generally chose I95, but in the summer when the weather's fine, the airline is better than it used to be.  Did it in a storm one February, though, and it was white-knuckle all the way.  
There are good choices for long-term parking at hotels in Manchester.  It adds time to either end of the trip, but it sure can save money.


----------



## bfamily5

Wow!!! GKTW meet sounds great! Which weekend and where in NS? We may drive down from NB and get our Disney fix


----------



## hockeymomNS

Read a couple of post up.
It is the weekend of Aug. 10 & 11. The main event is Aug. 11 and we are told the Florida podcast team is coming. Teresa and Kathy came last year. It was soooo cool to meet fellow Disers..... a bit of a back story.....when I decided to try a fundraiser, I put feelers out a year ago January. The first two gals who replied not only helped plan and execute the event, but have become dear friends and boy it is sooo cool to have fellow Disney freaks so close.

I will quote one of the girls who came over from PEI with her sister and her sister's family
"My sister sat there for the first 10 minutes with her mouth open and kept saying that it was a room full of Tina's", meaning Tina is a Disney freak and there were lots of us there!!!
Let me know if you guys want any more info.

BTW Rout 9/airline is a great ride during the summer.


----------



## 3monkeymomma

Sounds like fun! Once I have my summer schedule from work  I will be in touch.


----------



## TheNorthernMousette

We are from Fredericton NB, Booked out of Boston with Jet Blu for $900 4 people.

This sounds far but in actuality it is not much different than MHT where we traditionally fly from. It saved us quite a bit this year.


----------



## RainbowsMist

Thank you Ted!!  We made the drive down yesterday to Manchester.  Roads were clear and the sun was shining!  Had an unusual long wait at the border but we chopped it off as part of the vacation... lol. Did some shopping in Freeport!! WOW!!   Then made our way to the hotel you recommended.. .Homewood Suites by Hilton.  We could not have asked for better, it was perfect!  We loved Manchester's airport, it's a lot like Halifax...nice and small...and so far we are loving our first Southwest experience; currently 36,000 above right now   Thank you, thank you, thank, you!!!!


_Posted from  DISboards.com App  for Android_


----------



## coastgirl

Sounds like a great start, Rainbow Mist!  Keep us posted, have a great trip!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

RainbowMist. That is excellent. I'm poolside at AKL taking a day away from the parks.


----------



## RainbowsMist

Rented our van at FLL..just got to Miami....was not asked for International Driver's Permit.....but we were prepared


----------



## The Lorax

TheNorthernMousette said:


> We are from Fredericton NB, Booked out of Boston with Jet Blu for $900 4 people.
> 
> This sounds far but in actuality it is not much different than MHT where we traditionally fly from. It saved us quite a bit this year.



That's an excellent fare, when are you flying?  
Our last two trips were from Portland on Air Tran.  However we would prefer JetBlue either from Portland or Boston if the $ is right for our DCL cruise in Mar 2014.


----------



## bfamily5

The Lorax said:


> That's an excellent fare, when are you flying?
> Our last two trips were from Portland on Air Tran.  However we would prefer JetBlue either from Portland or Boston if the $ is right for our DCL cruise in Mar 2014.



We are doing the Magic, March 3, 2014  I am watching Southwest out of Manchester, NH since our AirTran points will transfer. Of course, I can't look at rates yet, but I am checking this years, so I can recognize a deal.


----------



## sprmom

Hi, we are looking to go in August, last year I got from Halifax to Atlanta direct for 400pp and drove to Orlando from there.  This year, the direct flight isnt available.  What $ should I expect from YHZ to MCO? We are flexible with dates but prefer the end of August.


----------



## coastgirl

sprmom, if you were willing to drive Atlanta-Orlando, you might consider driving to Manchester NH and flying from there.  Southwest has a sale on now I believe.  

I also received emails recently from both Air Canada and Westjet. I don't know what you'll end up paying, but it's probably a good time to look.  I've priced it up at around $750 (on a good day) to $1000 (average day) pp, YHZ-MCO.  Kills me. We are flying in August AC but on an AirMiles reward (that took me about 3 years to earn ...usually we fly from NH.)


----------



## Tinkershelly

If anyone can go last minute, direct flights from Halifax to Orlando with Air Transat leaving Mar 22 (Friday) for one week is $357, all taxes and fees included.  Not sure how many seats but if you can get a week off at short notice 

As for the end of August, departing Aug. 27, 28, or 29 (Tu, W, Th) for one week with Delta is currently $450, all taxes and fees included.  I hope this is helpful!


----------



## coastgirl

Those are some great prices!


----------



## schoonersky

Hey guys- considering March Break in Florida (Halifax based). Not opposed to driving to get a better fare. Need to travel Saturday March 8th (morning preferably) and back on Saturday March 15th (or Early on Sunday the 16th). Any ideas?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## vikkii19

Right now airtransat has direct flights for March and April from Moncton for $481 per person taxes in for Friday to Friday. 

Too bad I've already booked with Jetblue out of Boston.


----------



## bfamily5

out of Manchester. Awesome flight times and non-stop! Booked 1/5 of us  for $222 and the other 4 of us for $263. This is for March break - Leaving Feb 26, returning March 7


----------



## Honeystar120608

Hi neighbours! I thought I'd post here the deal we got on our flights out of Moncton. 

In 2010 we got lucky in March, and found flights for Oct1 for 8 days for $465 a seat. Which, I was very excited about.

This year I did a search for all of Sept, Oct, Nov, and Dec (last week) and the cheapest week we found was for Oct 2-9th (I also alternated time frames...6 days, 7 days, 8 days). We got the seats for $370 a seat. 

This is a surprise trip, as we were not planning to go this year since we are going next. But the free dining, plus cheap seats, along with the fact that we miss Disney dearly, and voila. A week stay in October. I think Hubby is more excited than the kids and I are this time around.


----------



## The Lorax

We are a family of 5 and normally fly from Portland, but the lure of direct flights led us to choose JetBlue from Boston for our March 2014 Disney cruise. 

Depart Feb 27, return Mar 9.  Fare is 269 return (230 + 39 taxes/fees).  Probably could have found fares in the low to mid 200's by waiting until Nov/Dec but wanted to get direct and preferred departure times.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

That is a good rate for Portland and through JetBlue.  I love JetBlue. Where is your park and fly.  I've used embassy suites for 5 before.


----------



## vikkii19

The Lorax said:


> We are a family of 5 and normally fly from Portland, but the lure of direct flights led us to choose JetBlue from Boston for our March 2014 Disney cruise.
> 
> Depart Feb 27, return Mar 9.  Fare is 269 return (230 + 39 taxes/fees).  Probably could have found fares in the low to mid 200's by waiting until Nov/Dec but wanted to get direct and preferred departure times.



We ended up booking Jetblue from Boston also for $204 per person. Total of $623 for 3 of us from March 23rd to April 4th. 

First time flying out of Boston and I'm really nervous about the drive and traffic. Anyone have any tips and any recommendations for a park, sleep and fly.


----------



## The Lorax

Ted in Halifax said:


> That is a good rate for Portland and through JetBlue.  I love JetBlue. Where is your park and fly.  I've used embassy suites for 5 before.



Basic travel is not designed for families of 5!  Great tip on embassy for 5! 
We may not use park and fly this trip,  our departure is 8pm and we 2 days down time in Orlando before our cruise.  I love to drive long distances, so the 7 hr is no sweat before the flight.  It might allow me to nap on the plane.  

Our return flight is the opposite, we arrive nice and early in Boston.  But I will search out the cost options with park and fly with embassy vs. long term off airport parking.


----------



## Tinkershelly

I'm not sure if anyone can use cheap flights from Moncton but these are ridiculous.  United flights, I just checked for September but I don't know how extensive the discounts are, might be worth checking!  This is for Sept 19-Oct 1, $329 CAD all taxes and fees included!




https://www.expedia.ca/Details?acti...rfrr=&c=97d446f2-9f25-4892-a7f6-42f1a04715c3&


----------



## tley

Sometimes, if flights are operated by codeshare partners (i.e. booking on Air Canada but is really a United flight - or vice-versa) you can get a cheaper rate with the actual operator itself.  I travel often for work, and I've used this trick a few times.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

That Expedia deal is still there and yes, you can book the same flight through United.  That is a very very low rate ... if I could buy that I would!  Great work Tinkershelly ... nice find!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Interesting fares out of Moncton to MCO on United ... try Sept 4th to 17th, yes it is a point collector's dream, but $330 return with taxes in!  Wow they are still out there ....


----------



## alotachips

I'm having a terrible time finding fares from Moncton to MCO in November for anything less than $2500 for 4 people. Crossing my fingers something better turns up soon


----------



## Ted in Halifax

*Worchester to Orlando and return Direct, no bag fees $165 all in. Dec 14th to Dec 25th* *Jetblue.com*

    Departing Flight #1887
        ORH
        MCO
    12/14 7:45 AM
    12/14 10:48 AM
    Returning Flight #1888
        MCO
        ORH
    12/25 1:00 PM
    12/25 3:38 PM

    Airfare (Fare restrictions)
    Fare:
    $137.68 x 1 = $137.68
     USD
    Taxes & Fees:  USD
    $27.62


----------



## The Lorax

Ted in Halifax said:


> *Worchester to Orlando and return Direct, no bag fees $165 all in. Dec 14th to Dec 25th* *Jetblue.com*
> 
> Departing Flight #1887
> ORH
> MCO
> 12/14 7:45 AM
> 12/14 10:48 AM
> Returning Flight #1888
> MCO
> ORH
> 12/25 1:00 PM
> 12/25 3:38 PM
> 
> Airfare (Fare restrictions)
> Fare:
> $137.68 x 1 = $137.68
> USD
> Taxes & Fees:  USD
> $27.62



Great find!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

This is a great price from Halifax!!!!!
Halifax to Orlando, FL

Flight 1 	Tuesday, December 10, 2013
Departure: 	06:45 AM 	Halifax, Canada - Stanfield Intl
Arrival: 	08:32 AM 	Philadelphia, PA, USA  
Airline: 	US Airways US3341 	
Change of plane required. Time between flights = 1:33.
Flight 2 	Tuesday, December 10, 2013
Departure: 	10:05 AM 	Philadelphia, PA, USA - Philadelphia International, Arrival: 	12:49 PM 	Orlando, FL, USA - Orlando International
Airline: 	US Airways US1758 	

Orlando, FL to Halifax

Flight 1 	Tuesday, December 24, 2013
Departure: 	06:15 AM 	Orlando, FL, USA - Orlando International
Arrival: 	08:32 AM 	Philadelphia, PA, USA - Philadelphia International, 
Airline: 	US Airways US1881 	
Change of plane required. Time between flights = 1:08.
Flight 2 	Tuesday, December 24, 2013
Departure: 	09:40 AM 	Philadelphia, PA, USA - Philadelphia International, Arrival: 	12:49 PM 	Halifax, Canada - Stanfield Intl
Airline: 	US Airways US3376 	

Total 	  	376.24 CAD 

See USAirways.com


----------



## dennise

That is an excellent price.     Trying to find something decent for around the 12th of April - April 20 or 21 out of Halifax or Moncton.    Prices are crazy for that time.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Boston to West Pam Beach and return via united.com

Feb 26th to March 12th ...  $150 CDN taxes in ... GULP


----------



## The Lorax

Ted in Halifax said:


> Boston to West Pam Beach and return via united.com
> 
> Feb 26th to March 12th ...  $150 CDN taxes in ... GULP



Ted, I think you should become the official Disney Atlantic Canadian air travel consultant.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I also see that Delta has Dec 11th to Dec 18th from Halifax to Orlando for 377. Minor variation of this date may also get the same fare.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I see a few $400CDN fares through the next 10 months for Halifax to Orlando.  These are through United and Delta primarily.  It is best to use google flights to find these and then go to the airlines website.


----------



## Yahweh

Thanks 

I've been checking everyday for december 2-10.

Keep hoping I'll be able to find something around 350 out of halifax.  Any higher that that and I'd likely drive down to manchester.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Flights from Halifax to Orlando for $410 return!!!  ETA:  On Delta.  Oh, such a ditz I am. 

We booked for July 25-Aug 5, but there were other dates too.


----------



## vikkii19

Well Southwest opened up dates for October, but they were a lot more expensive than usual. 

So ended up with Delta out of Halifax from Oct 5th to Oct 14th for $401 each taxes in. 

Pretty pleased that we won't have to drive 8 hours this time.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Any time your get a $400 fare out of Halifax, that's a good deal.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

This fare is for Halifax to Atlantic ....  I see lots of 300 dollar return flights with air canada. That means a family of five could fly for just over 1500.  The drive from Atlanta is 6 to 7 hours to disney.   Might be a crazy idea, but thought someone might like it.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Ted in Halifax said:


> This fare is for Halifax to Atlantic ....  I see lots of 300 dollar return flights with air canada. That means a family of five could fly for just over 1500.  The drive from Atlanta is 6 to 7 hours to disney.   Might be a crazy idea, but thought someone might like it.



I mean Atlanta.


----------



## CanadianBaldGuy

Looking to book for November, but haven't seen anything under $650-round trip from Halifax to Orlando in a couple of months. Does Sunwing do direct flights during that time of the year?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

What dates are you looking for in November?  I see some flights with stopovers for the low 400s.


----------



## Mickeymagic123

I am flying Manchester, NH on direct flights to MCO for $268 tax in. This is mid September. I am taking my nieces who live in Halifax. I live in Ontario and am flying Buffalo to Manchester, my brother is driving with my nieces to Manchester. Looked at every option but direct flights was important to me. I'm happy with the deal I got.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Manchester is an easy airport to get to and move within .... fine place to start a vacation from.


----------



## Mickeymagic123

Good to know, thanks. I've never been to that one! I've been looking at close hotel options to MHT for the night before our trip, any experience Ted (or others  )?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I've stayed a few times at Springhill Suites with a great park and fly package.   Very very close.    I've also stayed at holiday in with a park and fly.  Also reasonable.  The Springhill room was better.  There are lots of deals for park and flys.


----------



## CanadianBaldGuy

Ted in Halifax said:


> What dates are you looking for in November?  I see some flights with stopovers for the low 400s.



Looking to leave on the 8th or 9th and return on the 16th.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

the best I see for Nov 8th to 16th is United for $1,340 for two people.  Having Nov 11th in this might be driving things up.


----------



## sprmom

Hi there, I cant wait, we are planning three parks in one year.  We just returned from Disneyland Paris and I found I have a conference to attend in Orlando in October (so of course that means a weekend in MK!) and we were already  planning Anaheim for March 2015.  

Right now, flights into Orlando are a bit high for the four of us than what I am used to. Our last two trips we flew into Atlanta and drove (we love that drive and have our favourite stops along the way).  This will be a shorter trip so we wont have that luxury.  Any help on getting these prices down, please let me know.  

Nice to be back on the 'boards!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

sprmom said:


> Hi there, I cant wait, we are planning three parks in one year.  We just returned from Disneyland Paris and I found I have a conference to attend in Orlando in October (so of course that means a weekend in MK!) and we were already  planning Anaheim for March 2015.
> 
> Right now, flights into Orlando are a bit high for the four of us than what I am used to. Our last two trips we flew into Atlanta and drove (we love that drive and have our favourite stops along the way).  This will be a shorter trip so we wont have that luxury.  Any help on getting these prices down, please let me know.
> 
> Nice to be back on the 'boards!



OOOhhh!  Have fun!  I have done DL and WDW in one year (actually, once in 2012 March/July and then July/Aug 2013), but never added in DL Paris!  So jealous!


----------



## Tinkershelly

Yesterday I found an awesome deal.  Halifax-Orlando with United, Saturday, Sept. 20-Wednesday, Oct 1.  Good departure times, one connection each way, through Newark on the way down, Chicago on the way back.  $382.10 return, all taxes and fees included, Canadian dollars.  I was sure the days of sub $400 fares was gone


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Tinkershelly said:


> Yesterday I found an awesome deal.  Halifax-Orlando with United, Saturday, Sept. 20-Wednesday, Oct 1.  Good departure times, one connection each way, through Newark on the way down, Chicago on the way back.  $382.10 return, all taxes and fees included, Canadian dollars.  I was sure the days of sub $400 fares was gone



I saw a few examples of the sub $400 fares also, just as you identified ....  There seems to be a few combination of $407 if one is flexible that are still out there....  That kind of price makes driving to the US for their flights less attractive.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I see some today .. Sept 8th to Sept 18th 

$1,532 round trip, incl taxes & fees
3 adults, 1 child ($383 per adult, $383 per child)


----------



## Ted in Halifax

GRRRRR  and now its gone ....


----------



## Tinkershelly

I was trying to sneak a Disney trip in September and those flights gave me some hope but there is no availability for free dining in any value or moderate hotel for the times I could get those flights.


----------



## captainjen

Air fares from boston to orlando for the last week of August is through the roof right now!  For 2 round trip tickets non stop is over $1000 !!!  Car rental are no better I have been looking daily and for a standard car for 5 days is over $300 WOW


----------



## Ted in Halifax

have you looked at Boston alternatives like ORH PVD MHT.  All close to boston.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

If I didnt have kids going to school, I would do it ...  direct flights from Worcester MA to MCO

Outbound flight
Mon, Aug 25
5:43 pm  8:30 pm
Worcester  Orlando · ORHMCO
JetBlue 1887 · Economy · Embraer RJ-190
Above average legroom (81 cm)
Often delayed by 30+ min
2h 47m

Return flight
Mon, Sep 8
2:18 pm  4:58 pm
Orlando  Worcester · MCOORH
JetBlue 1888 · Economy · Embraer RJ-190
Above average legroom (81 cm)
2h 40m

*$719 round trip, incl taxes & fees (Canadian dolllars)
4 adults ($180 per adult)*


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Ted in Halifax said:


> If I didnt have kids going to school, I would do it ...  direct flights from Worcester MA to MCO
> 
> Outbound flight
> Mon, Aug 25
> 5:43 pm  8:30 pm
> Worcester  Orlando · ORHMCO
> JetBlue 1887 · Economy · Embraer RJ-190
> Above average legroom (81 cm)
> Often delayed by 30+ min
> 2h 47m
> 
> Return flight
> Mon, Sep 8
> 2:18 pm  4:58 pm
> Orlando  Worcester · MCOORH
> JetBlue 1888 · Economy · Embraer RJ-190
> Above average legroom (81 cm)
> 2h 40m
> 
> *$719 round trip, incl taxes & fees (Canadian dolllars)
> 4 adults ($180 per adult)*




WOW!  Great price!!!


----------



## MikeyNS

Looking ahead to May, and found Air Transat direct from Halifax for $385 all in. Seems pretty darn decent. Amazing good departure times as well. May 3-May 10th. I didn't check any other dates. Maybe it's their last run for the season?


----------



## wendyt_ca

We are going the last 2 weeks of Dec and the flights are insane!! We are actually considering just driving to Orlando from NB (which we have never done). Plus I keep thinking about all the news reports every year with people stuck in airports during that time so it makes me lean more towards it. 

Thankfully we booked our sept flights a while ago and got decent prices from Portland! About $260 round trip each.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

MikeyNS said:


> Looking ahead to May, and found Air Transat direct from Halifax for $385 all in. Seems pretty darn decent. Amazing good departure times as well. May 3-May 10th. I didn't check any other dates. Maybe it's their last run for the season?



Great fare!  Direct to boot!  



wendyt_ca said:


> We are going the last 2 weeks of Dec and the flights are insane!! We are actually considering just driving to Orlando from NB (which we have never done). Plus I keep thinking about all the news reports every year with people stuck in airports during that time so it makes me lean more towards it.
> 
> Thankfully we booked our sept flights a while ago and got decent prices from Portland! About $260 round trip each.



Wendy ... what dates would you need to fly.  There are other options only a few hours from Portland (ORH, MHT, BOS, PVD)


----------



## wendyt_ca

We are going around dec 21-1st. But were considering flying on the 20th. I had checked and it was still around $800+ for the two of us. We figure if we are going as far as Boston we might as well just drive it cause at least then we will have our car during the trip and we could bring our own Xmas tree instead of buying one along with no stress of flight delays  and I would love to stop in NYC on the way back for a couple of hours (I've been many times and there are some places I really like).


----------



## Ted in Halifax

2 travelers round trip:  Worcester, MA (ORH) to Orlando, FL (MCO)

Departing Flight #1887 ORH MCO
12/21 11:30 AM 12/21 2:29 PM

Returning Flight #1888 MCO ORH

1/1 8:00 AM 1/1 10:49 AM
Airfare (Fare restrictions)
Fare: $379.53 x 2 = $759.06 USD
Taxes & Fees:  USD $104.34
Total: $863.40 USD No Bag fees ... Direct Flight ...  Not idea, but will save you some driving ...


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I see some fares from Halifax to Orlando via US airways for under $400


Example 4 people for 1,529.20 CAD total taxes in.  September 5th to September 19th.   *This works out to $382.30 a person*


----------



## Canadian Girl

I booked some non-stop flights via Westjet for March break and noticed too late that Sunwing has flights the same day where the second passenger is half price return. The price is hundreds cheaper than what I paid. One of my tickets was bought on points and we did book plus but the difference with Sunwing and the upgraded package they offer is about five hundred. Still debating whether or not to pay the small penalty and switch. OTOH, the Westjet times are better for flying with kids although arrival is early evening vs morning for SW.


----------



## MikeyNS

Found a couple of good Delta flights for under $400 December 6th-13th, $388 all in. You have two connections going down, but a great price.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I see lots of these through to June, and your can find some with only one connection! 




MikeyNS said:


> Found a couple of good Delta flights for under $400 December 6th-13th, $388 all in. You have two connections going down, but a great price.


----------



## dennise

Still no flights booked, but we are a bit flexible.   We can leave April 6 or 7 and return 17,18 or 19.   Halifax-Orlando.    With just two of us we would rather fly from Halifax.   Prices are quite high right now, we missed a good price a couple of months ago. sigh!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

dennise said:


> Still no flights booked, but we are a bit flexible.   We can leave April 6 or 7 and return 17,18 or 19.   Halifax-Orlando.    With just two of us we would rather fly from Halifax.   Prices are quite high right now, we missed a good price a couple of months ago. sigh!



Best I see if this 600 per person:
Outbound flight Mon, Apr 6
6:45 am  8:30 am
Halifax  Philadelphia · YHZPHL US Airways 5816 · Economy · Embraer RJ-170
Operated by US Airways Express-Republic Airlines 2h 45m

Layover in Philadelphia PHL1h 35m

10:05 am  12:53 pm Philadelphia  Orlando · PHLMCO
US Airways 2025 · Economy · Airbus A321 2h 48m

Return flight
Thu, Apr 16

6:15 am  8:34 am Orlando  Philadelphia · MCOPHL
US Airways 832 · Economy · Airbus A321 2h 19m

Layover in Philadelphia PHL1h 06m

9:40 am  12:53 pm Philadelphia  Halifax · PHLYHZ
US Airways 5851 · Economy · Embraer RJ-170
Operated by US Airways Express-Republic Airlines 2h 13m

$1,206 round trip, incl taxes & fees
2 adults ($603 per adult)


----------



## DeniseinNS

If anyone comes accross any good deals from Halifax to Orlando for around March 14-21ish please let me know  i can add or take off a few days on either end


----------



## Ted in Halifax

DeniseinNS said:


> If anyone comes accross any good deals from Halifax to Orlando for around March 14-21ish please let me know  i can add or take off a few days on either end



Im seeing prices around $750 per person.  You would have to move your dates quite a bit to get that down.  March 10 to 18th gets you to the mid 500's


----------



## DeniseinNS

Ted in Halifax said:


> Im seeing prices around $750 per person.  You would have to move your dates quite a bit to get that down.  March 10 to 18th gets you to the mid 500's


 holy cow, that's nuts! We can't change the dates too much as my daughter cannot miss her dance classes at all so we have to do right around March Break. We looked at July and driving but I'm scared of how hot it will be then.


----------



## sprmom

We travel in August each year, yes, it's hot, but the afternoon rain breaks up the day.  When we went in April twice we hit heat waves of 94.   So 94 in April is the same as 94 in  August.  It's not as bad as what you think. I don't like overpaying for airfare, so getting a deal on a connecting flight in the summer (and not missing time in school or dance, etc.) is preferred. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Great thread on Summer in Disney by mtmbyck

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3307081


----------



## dennise

A couple of months ago we missed a good price from Halifax to Orlando and I was already to pay the higher price; lo and behold I looked yesterday and it was back down.  $222, taxes in on US Air April 7.    I would have paid the $313, so now I am quite happy.   Now to find a flight home.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

As some of you know, I'm not a fan of flying out of Bangor.  Not because of the airport, but because Portland is cheaper.  I noticed that United is seasonally flying into BGR and out.  This might be of interest, especially to my NB friends.  Here is an example Nov 4th to the 18th, 4 people, $965 US return.  *This is a good price!    *

Tue., Nov. 4, 2014 | Bangor, ME (BGR) to Orlando, FL (MCO)
Depart:
5:19 p.m.
Tue., Nov. 4, 2014
Bangor, ME (BGR)
Arrive:
7:01 p.m.
Tue., Nov. 4, 2014
Chicago, IL (ORD - O'Hare)
Flight Time:
2 hr 42 mn	
Distance:
974 miles	
Flight:UA3625

Change Planes. Connect time in Chicago, IL (ORD - O'Hare) is 54 minutes.
Depart:
7:55 p.m.
Tue., Nov. 4, 2014
Chicago, IL (ORD - O'Hare)
Arrive:
11:37 p.m.
Tue., Nov. 4, 2014
Orlando, FL (MCO)
Flight Time:
2 hr 42 mn

Travel Time:
6 hr 18 mn	
Distance:
1,005 miles
Total Distance:
1,979 miles	
Flight: UA1482
Aircraft: Boeing 737-900
Fare Class: United Economy (N)

Tue., Nov. 18, 2014 | Orlando, FL (MCO) to Bangor, ME (BGR)
Depart:
8:04 a.m.
Tue., Nov. 18, 2014
Orlando, FL (MCO)
Arrive:
10:02 a.m.
Tue., Nov. 18, 2014
Chicago, IL (ORD - O'Hare)
Flight Time:
2 hr 58 mn	
Distance:
1,005 miles	
Flight:UA1057
Aircraft: Boeing 737-900

Change Planes. Connect time in Chicago, IL (ORD - O'Hare) is 3 hours 8 minutes.
Depart:
1:10 p.m.
Tue., Nov. 18, 2014
Chicago, IL (ORD - O'Hare)
Arrive:
4:44 p.m.
Tue., Nov. 18, 2014
Bangor, ME (BGR)
Flight Time:
2 hr 34 mn

Travel Time:
8 hr 40 mn	
Distance:
974 miles
Total Distance:
1,979 miles	
Flight: UA3625
Operated by GoJet Airlines dba United Express.
Aircraft: Canadair Regional Jet 700


----------



## DeniseinNS

I have another option of dates now. If anyone sees any deals out of Halifax for April 27-May 5 please let me know


----------



## Dalyman0

Just booked flights for NB March Break.... a couple days earlier to avoid the higher rates, flying out of Portland Me.

Thursday, Feb.26th departure 12:30pm Arrival 7:30pm Orlando.
Thursday Mar.5th departure 7:25pm arrive in Portland midnight.
4 x $287.US = $1148 US.  No bag fees  on Southwest Airlines 

We would have liked to try the shorter drive to Bangor for a change but a couple weeks back we watched as our "perfect" dates/times increased over $200 per flight over a 2 day period..... just couldn't afford to pull the trigger at the time.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

DeniseinNS said:


> I have another option of dates now. If anyone sees any deals out of Halifax for April 27-May 5 please let me know




I see Delta for $420 a person for those dates,   If you can come back one day later ..  it drops to $388.   again Delta


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Dalyman0 said:


> Just booked flights for NB March Break.... a couple days earlier to avoid the higher rates, flying out of Portland Me.  Thursday, Feb.26th departure 12:30pm Arrival 7:30pm Orlando. Thursday Mar.5th departure 7:25pm arrive in Portland midnight. 4 x $287.US = $1148 US.  No bag fees  on Southwest Airlines  We would have liked to try the shorter drive to Bangor for a change but a couple weeks back we watched as our "perfect" dates/times increased over $200 per flight over a 2 day period..... just couldn't afford to pull the trigger at the time.



The fare I flagged above, is the first example of a fare that I saw out out BGR that I would take ....  that being said.  Feb to March would be hard to get a deal out of BGR.   Southwest with no bag fees and their customer friendly rules, the price and options for park and fly make Portland a great choice.


----------



## Dalyman0

Yes.... I was happy with $287.US per person and no bag fees.  

We've done the Park & Stay from Portland the past 2 times and it's totally do-able. 

Agreed,  hard to find a "deal" for March break pricing, but this is pretty good in my opinion.

Dallas




Ted in Halifax said:


> The fare I flagged above, is the first example of a fare that I saw out out BGR that I would take ....  that being said.  Feb to March would be hard to get a deal out of BGR.   Southwest with no bag fees and their customer friendly rules, the price and options for park and fly make Portland a great choice.


----------



## melbrujack

Is the Delta flight out of Halifax direct?  If so, is it only certain days of the week.  We are looking at going in March 2015.  Hoping to use points and fly from Charlottetown, but no such luck.  
I am going to see if  Air Transat has their prices out yet.

Melissa


----------



## Ted in Halifax

melbrujack said:


> Is the Delta flight out of Halifax direct?  If so, is it only certain days of the week.  We are looking at going in March 2015.  Hoping to use points and fly from Charlottetown, but no such luck. I am going to see if  Air Transat has their prices out yet.  Melissa



Nope.  Delta flights are never direct.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Ted in Halifax said:


> Nope.  Delta flights are never direct.



At least not from Halifax!


----------



## tamtroy

Are you able to book kids fares on Southwest airlines online? I don't see the option.


----------



## tley

tamtroy said:


> Are you able to book kids fares on Southwest airlines online? I don't see the option.



I believe Southwest considers anyone over 2 to be an "Adult", so it doesn't appear as though they have special fares for little ones.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Has anyone here flown out of ORH (Worchester, MA)?  I'm looking my next deal .... any thoughts?


----------



## tamtroy

Newbie here. I booked 2 adults 2 children for the NB March break on Southwest  out of Manchester,NH (MHT) about another hour from Portland to MCO leaving March 3rd for 7 nights $956USD.


----------



## hockeymomNS

Just popping in to see if some of the Atlantic Canadian folk would like to meet up and contribute to the commitment that the DIS has made to Give Kids the World............

We are very excited to announce that the Nova Scotia DIS Meet for GKTW is a go for our 4th year. Given that only 3 of us plan this meet and work with other charities/ groups AND given that one of us is a farmer, our date choices are minimal. We have had to move our event this year and our go to date is July 12, 2015. That is a Sunday and as always, there will be events starting on Friday. More to come on those early in the new year. We realize that people like to plan their vacations around our event as well as tour on their own so we announced our date early. Start planning. As of now, we have raised $25,000 for Give Kids The World as part of the DIS's commitment to raising a million.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

hockeymomNS said:


> Just popping in to see if some of the Atlantic Canadian folk would like to meet up and contribute to the commitment that the DIS has made to Give Kids the World............
> 
> We are very excited to announce that the Nova Scotia DIS Meet for GKTW is a go for our 4th year. Given that only 3 of us plan this meet and work with other charities/ groups AND given that one of us is a farmer, our date choices are minimal. We have had to move our event this year and our go to date is July 12, 2015. That is a Sunday and as always, there will be events starting on Friday. More to come on those early in the new year. We realize that people like to plan their vacations around our event as well as tour on their own so we announced our date early. Start planning. As of now, we have raised $25,000 for Give Kids The World as part of the DIS's commitment to raising a million.



Thank you all for doing this!  You know I'll be there and I'll do my share to help get you some $$$, but I can't help with the planning from here.  Where will it be this time?


----------



## hockeymomNS

Looking forward to seeing you again.
The main event will once again be at the Springfield Lake Recreation Centre.
They have generously donated again.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Count me in!


----------



## coastgirl

Totally unexpected, but on a whim tonight checked Southwest...we booked.  Ha!  First time I've done that.  But I know enough to know that four tickets RT for $1036 is pretty sweet. (March break, MHT-MCO)

So here we go again--guess we'll get to see Diagon Alley after all!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

coastgirl said:


> Totally unexpected, but on a whim tonight checked Southwest...we booked.  Ha!  First time I've done that.  But I know enough to know that four tickets RT for $1036 is pretty sweet. (March break, MHT-MCO)
> 
> So here we go again--guess we'll get to see Diagon Alley after all!



YAY!  That's a great price!


----------



## freddydiser021

On the hunt for May 3rd to 10th for 4 travellers from BGR, MHT, PWM or YHZs... hoping for between 200-250$ each roundtrip ... .... seen a fare today from MHT to MCO on southwest airlines for 1006$ which is great , hows the drive anyway?...  

contemplating allegiant from bgr to Sanford , anyone done that drive recently?


----------



## coastgirl

Freddydiser, we've flown from MHT a number of times.  In Fton you're half way there compared to us. :-D  It's about 10 hrs from Hali. May you wouldn't have to worry about weather.  MHT airport is a great airport and there are good park-and-fly hotels in the area. (We will probably do Springhill Stes again, about $130 for a room big enough for all of us the night before, plus the breakfast and shuttle, and parking for the 10 days we're gone.)

I have done the research on BGR and PWM but have never found a deal as good as we can get from MHT on SWA.  Keep in mind SW still gives you two free bags pp.

I say give it a go!


----------



## Tinkershelly

for those of you heading to Orlando in January and haven't booked flights yet (!) Sunwing has direct flights from Halifax to Orlando and return Sunday mornings.  The Jan 18-25 return flight is $280 all taxes and fees included.  At that price you may want to consider taking a week off and seeing what you can find for hotels.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Tinkershelly said:


> for those of you heading to Orlando in January and haven't booked flights yet (!) Sunwing has direct flights from Halifax to Orlando and return Sunday mornings.  The Jan 18-25 return flight is $280 all taxes and fees included.  At that price you may want to consider taking a week off and seeing what you can find for hotels.



Tinkershelly ... that was an excellent find!  I flipped this info to someone who book that!  Thanks

Ted


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Tinkershelly said:


> for those of you heading to Orlando in January and haven't booked flights yet (!) Sunwing has direct flights from Halifax to Orlando and return Sunday mornings.  The Jan 18-25 return flight is $280 all taxes and fees included.  At that price you may want to consider taking a week off and seeing what you can find for hotels.



I only wish I could!


----------



## Yahweh

Booked direct Sunwing flights from Moncton April 23-30 (Thurs-Thrus.) for just over $400 round trip.  I've been following the prices to Orlando from the Maritimes (late april/early may) for the past couple of months, and this fight is the cheapest I've found during that time.  

Just got back from a December trip...wish there were direct flights before Christmas.  Has anyone ever seen any direct flights in the Fall/very early winter originating in the Maritimes?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Yahweh ... you bring tears to my eyes every time I watch that video.  (Note to self: must learn to not view this around others!)


----------



## e55fan

We jsut booked Feb 25 - March 10 out of Portland on southwest for the 4 of us into TPA $1100 everything in.


----------



## Yahweh

Ted in Halifax said:


> Yahweh ... you bring tears to my eyes every time I watch that video.  (Note to self: must learn to not view this around others!)



  Thanks for the kind words Ted.   It was nice to be able to contribute to the library of Disney surprise videos, which I was always a big fan of


----------



## bluenosemickey

Hi Ted,

Just noticed your question about flying out of ORH. We've been flying out of PVD (Providence,RI) lately on JB. Been getting great prices when they've opened their schedules. Too good to take a chance and wait for SWA to open their dates later. I've looked at ORH but read that there can be some flights redirected to Logan sometimes.  Didn't like that possible issue.  Not when PVD is only a few minutes past ORH on the highway. 
Our flights have always been direct, we get all the extras of JB like picking seats and in flight entertainment systems. It's about and extra 1 hr further than MHT, but we've gotten prices too good to pass up and when SWA finally would open up, our rates were always better. Portland Me. And PVD SWA has sometimes been comparable, after the fact. But who has a crystal ball about these things?
Another bonus is the park and fly rates are better and really close. I could literally see my van parked in the lot when I was boarding the plane one time!
And you pass by at least three outlet malls on the way!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

bluenosemickey said:


> Hi Ted,
> 
> Just noticed your question about flying out of ORH. We've been flying out of PVD (Providence,RI) lately on JB. Been getting great prices when they've opened their schedules. Too good to take a chance and wait for SWA to open their dates later. I've looked at ORH but read that there can be some flights redirected to Logan sometimes.  Didn't like that possible issue.  Not when PVD is only a few minutes past ORH on the highway.
> Our flights have always been direct, we get all the extras of JB like picking seats and in flight entertainment systems. It's about and extra 1 hr further than MHT, but we've gotten prices too good to pass up and when SWA finally would open up, our rates were always better. Portland Me. And PVD SWA has sometimes been comparable, after the fact. But who has a crystal ball about these things?
> Another bonus is the park and fly rates are better and really close. I could literally see my van parked in the lot when I was boarding the plane one time!
> And you pass by at least three outlet malls on the way!



I've done PVD, MHT, PWM and BOS.  I've even taken a cab from MHT to BOS when my flight was delayed.  I've seen some great fares out of ORH ... and I'm so tempted.


----------



## 3mama3

Has anyone ever done the drive from Nova Scotia to Orlando? We normally fly out of Portland, which I love. Great savings for a family of 5! My husband remembers driving as a child and having great memories. I'm not sold on the idea. Wondering how long the drive would be, and any great notable places of interest to stop. I don't think it would cost any less to drive the whole way as opposed to flying out of Portland, just a different experience. Trip is already booked with Disney for May. Anyone have anything to contribute?! Thanks in advance


----------



## Honeystar120608

Yahweh said:


> Just got back from a December trip...wish there were direct flights before Christmas.  Has anyone ever seen any direct flights in the Fall/very early winter originating in the Maritimes?



I am also very interested to know this, however I'm not crazy for the 7 day flights with sunwing. I really miss the United flights from Moncton-Newark-MCO. Looking for cheap flights for November.

Is there a particular day of the week that flights are changed, or is it random?


----------



## BabyHabs

3mama3 said:


> Has anyone ever done the drive from Nova Scotia to Orlando? We normally fly out of Portland, which I love. Great savings for a family of 5! My husband remembers driving as a child and having great memories. I'm not sold on the idea. Wondering how long the drive would be, and any great notable places of interest to stop. I don't think it would cost any less to drive the whole way as opposed to flying out of Portland, just a different experience. Trip is already booked with Disney for May. Anyone have anything to contribute?! Thanks in advance



I've done the drive from New Brunswick to Orlando twice as a kid and also have fond memories.  When my kids are older, I definitely want to do this again.

We stopped a lot of places.  Portland, Philadelphia, New York, Pigeon Forge, Atlanta, Tampa and lots of places in between that I don't remember.  It was a wonderful experience.  If you have kids though, you have to consider their temperment.  You don't want to hear "Are we there yet" every 5 minutes for a 20 hour drive.


----------



## 3mama3

BabyHabs said:


> I've done the drive from New Brunswick to Orlando twice as a kid and also have fond memories.  When my kids are older, I definitely want to do this again.  We stopped a lot of places.  Portland, Philadelphia, New York, Pigeon Forge, Atlanta, Tampa and lots of places in between that I don't remember.  It was a wonderful experience.  If you have kids though, you have to consider their temperment.  You don't want to hear "Are we there yet" every 5 minutes for a 20 hour drive.


Thanks for your response! We are going to go for it! We might be crazy, but hoping for some great memories with our kids


----------



## Yahweh

Honeystar120608 said:


> I am also very interested to know this, however I'm not crazy for the 7 day flights with sunwing. I really miss the United flights from Moncton-Newark-MCO. Looking for cheap flights for November.
> 
> Is there a particular day of the week that flights are changed, or is it random?



We'll be looking for flights again at that time (oct/november).  I'll keep you posted if I see anything come up.  We bought an annual pass this year and I'm trying to get in three trips with it


----------



## Tinkershelly

Yahweh said:


> We'll be looking for flights again at that time (oct/november).  I'll keep you posted if I see anything come up.  We bought an annual pass this year and I'm trying to get in three trips with it



We have travelled to Orlando almost every fall for the past 20 years and have never seen direct flights from Halifax at that time of year.  They routinely run direct flights only between Christmas and Easter, maybe going into May.  Direct flights are wonderful when you can get them, though.  Last February we did the Sunday-Sunday with Sunwing and it worked out very well, except for the price of course


----------



## freddydiser021

*


----------



## bluenosemickey

3Mama3
We also have three kids and have driven from Halifax at least 10 times. Started within youngest was 4. We survive and obviously the trips aren't so bad, we keep doing it. Our kids actually love the drive and are sometimes disappointed when we fly from US instead of the full ride. It's great family bonding time. I feel less stressed than flying strangely enough. But I think it's the ability to take whatever we need with us, as long as I can stash it in our van. 
If you need any pointers, I have lots.  The trip is 36 driving hours for us. We stop three times, 12hrs roughly each day.  Sometimes we do 18hrs and make up some time if we want to arrive in Fl earlier. 
I think the kids get along best in this enclosed space than anywhere else.  I think it's the knowledge that there's no where else to escape to and therefore you better find a way to get along. It could also be Stockholm Syndrome, ha ha.


----------



## 3mama3

bluenosemickey said:


> 3Mama3
> We also have three kids and have driven from Halifax at least 10 times. Started within youngest was 4. We survive and obviously the trips aren't so bad, we keep doing it. Our kids actually love the drive and are sometimes disappointed when we fly from US instead of the full ride. It's great family bonding time. I feel less stressed than flying strangely enough. But I think it's the ability to take whatever we need with us, as long as I can stash it in our van.
> If you need any pointers, I have lots.  The trip is 36 driving hours for us. We stop three times, 12hrs roughly each day.  Sometimes we do 18hrs and make up some time if we want to arrive in Fl earlier.
> I think the kids get along best in this enclosed space than anywhere else.  I think it's the knowledge that there's no where else to escape to and therefore you better find a way to get along. It could also be Stockholm Syndrome, ha ha.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you!! I needed to hear that it's possible to do this drive with three kids!! I am very interested I learning what you routes you take. My husband is convinced we should stick to the 95 the whole way down. I would love to know your routes, and cities that you stay overnight. We are definitely planning an overnight stop in Charleston, South Carolina to tour a plantation, whether it's on the way down or the way back. Thank you for your reply


----------



## bluenosemickey

You can stick to the 95 the whole way, we have many times. It takes you right through NYC over the George W Bridge. Kind of cool seeing the recognizable buildings. But crazy traffic going from 0-145 kms/hr constantly. Just a little stressful unless you go through in the middle of the night.  Now we tend to route ourselves from the 495 around Boston to Allentown NY via a series of highways that mostly turn up on the GPS. We also will route around DC by heading west of Baltimore and coming back on the 95 at Fredericksburg VA. It's 95 the rest of the way from here for sure. We tend to stop in Portsmouth NH, somewhere in SC and then arrive in Orlando late. Or we stop outside Baltimore if we can knock off 18hrs between the two of us driving. On the way home we always stop in Merrimack, NH and shop  then it's a long trip home if we stop in Freeport too ) 
We usually go over march break and then again in late August. So it's back to school shopping on the way home. 
Check out the transportation board for lots of experts on routes and exits to stop. Don't be afraid, it's much easier than you think. Cobequid pass is typically the worst part of the drive. Once you get onto those lovely highways in the US, you'll realize how crappy our roads are. Maine is boring but great roads and after Portland you get major cities every few hrs and the time really passes much faster than you'd think. Good luck!


----------



## 3mama3

bluenosemickey said:


> You can stick to the 95 the whole way, we have many times. It takes you right through NYC over the George W Bridge. Kind of cool seeing the recognizable buildings. But crazy traffic going from 0-145 kms/hr constantly. Just a little stressful unless you go through in the middle of the night.  Now we tend to route ourselves from the 495 around Boston to Allentown NY via a series of highways that mostly turn up on the GPS. We also will route around DC by heading west of Baltimore and coming back on the 95 at Fredericksburg VA. It's 95 the rest of the way from here for sure. We tend to stop in Portsmouth NH, somewhere in SC and then arrive in Orlando late. Or we stop outside Baltimore if we can knock off 18hrs between the two of us driving. On the way home we always stop in Merrimack, NH and shop  then it's a long trip home if we stop in Freeport too )
> We usually go over march break and then again in late August. So it's back to school shopping on the way home.
> Check out the transportation board for lots of experts on routes and exits to stop. Don't be afraid, it's much easier than you think. Cobequid pass is typically the worst part of the drive. Once you get onto those lovely highways in the US, you'll realize how crappy our roads are. Maine is boring but great roads and after Portland you get major cities every few hrs and the time really passes much faster than you'd think. Good luck!



Thank you so much for this!! Fingers crossed!! Looking forward to the adventure


----------



## momdad4kids

3mama3,
  We've driven from N.B. to Orlando with 4 kids many times and its never been a bad experience.  Like Bluenosemickey ours actually like the drive better than flying. There's lots to see and do along the way, most of the rest areas are clean. Im not sure how old your kids are but stopping every couple of hrs or so for 10 or 15 mins has worked well for us especially when the kids were very young (our first family trip down our now 15 yo was 2). For routes, Ive done the 95 to many times in the truck, NY is wonderful to see from the passenger seat (someday I hope to be able to do that) but the traffic is always heavy and unpredictable. Personally I prefer I95 through Me. Nh. and into Mass then either I495 to the Mass Pike (I90) or depending on the time of day Ill run the 95 right into Boston and pick up I90 there, rush hr in  the Boston area the 495 can become pretty congested however if its your first time through that's probably the way I'd recommend. Stay on I90 until you come to I84 (Sturbridge, Manchester, Hartford CT.) Once your on I84 you have 3 options Option 1: You can exit at Hartford Ct. if you REALLY need to see NYC  Option 2: You  stay on 84 through Hartford , Danbury until you come to I87, exit here for NYC, NJ. stay on I87 to I287 then to I78 to Allentown Pa. (Traffic on 87 is heavy at times through NY area but never awful, this is really my preferred route) stay I84 through Pa. Md. WV and Va then take I64 over to I95 at Richmond Va and on through to Orlando or Option 3: Stay on I84 to Scranton, Wilkes-Barre Pa then pick up I 81 through Pa. Md. WV and Va take I64 over to I95 at Richmond and on through to Orlando ( this route is very scenic but it is Mtns and the weather can be unpredictable, Ive run through severe T-storms with the truck in march and snow storms on  the way back) Oh don't forget to check out Hershey in Pa. nothing like a place dedicated to chocolate! Jacksonville Fla Id stay on the I95, just hold your speed back as there's a couple of sharp turns but it will save you over 20 mins over the 295. These routes all have a few tolls and I know some people are very "anti toll" but my experience driving through the states, the toll roads are usually faster wider and safer than trying to avoid them just to save a few dollars your going to waste in time, fuel and inconvenience.  Hope this helps, have a great drive down!


----------



## 3mama3

momdad4kids said:


> 3mama3,
> We've driven from N.B. to Orlando with 4 kids many times and its never been a bad experience.  Like Bluenosemickey ours actually like the drive better than flying. There's lots to see and do along the way, most of the rest areas are clean. Im not sure how old your kids are but stopping every couple of hrs or so for 10 or 15 mins has worked well for us especially when the kids were very young (our first family trip down our now 15 yo was 2). For routes, Ive done the 95 to many times in the truck, NY is wonderful to see from the passenger seat (someday I hope to be able to do that) but the traffic is always heavy and unpredictable. Personally I prefer I95 through Me. Nh. and into Mass then either I495 to the Mass Pike (I90) or depending on the time of day Ill run the 95 right into Boston and pick up I90 there, rush hr in  the Boston area the 495 can become pretty congested however if its your first time through that's probably the way I'd recommend. Stay on I90 until you come to I84 (Sturbridge, Manchester, Hartford CT.) Once your on I84 you have 3 options Option 1: You can exit at Hartford Ct. if you REALLY need to see NYC  Option 2: You  stay on 84 through Hartford , Danbury until you come to I87, exit here for NYC, NJ. stay on I87 to I287 then to I78 to Allentown Pa. (Traffic on 87 is heavy at times through NY area but never awful, this is really my preferred route) stay I84 through Pa. Md. WV and Va then take I64 over to I95 at Richmond Va and on through to Orlando or Option 3: Stay on I84 to Scranton, Wilkes-Barre Pa then pick up I 81 through Pa. Md. WV and Va take I64 over to I95 at Richmond and on through to Orlando ( this route is very scenic but it is Mtns and the weather can be unpredictable, Ive run through severe T-storms with the truck in march and snow storms on  the way back) Oh don't forget to check out Hershey in Pa. nothing like a place dedicated to chocolate! Jacksonville Fla Id stay on the I95, just hold your speed back as there's a couple of sharp turns but it will save you over 20 mins over the 295. These routes all have a few tolls and I know some people are very "anti toll" but my experience driving through the states, the toll roads are usually faster wider and safer than trying to avoid them just to save a few dollars your going to waste in time, fuel and inconvenience.  Hope this helps, have a great drive down!



Thank you for your reply!!! My children are 5, 10 and 12. We will be leaving around 3pm on a Thursday afternoon, and driving as far as Portland, Maine, and staying there Thursday evening. We will leave early Friday morning from Portland. Any idea how far we could drive in 10-12 hours? Wondering where we should stop to spend the night on Friday? (We are driving in May, so hopefully snow won't be an issue!) hoping to spend the Saturday night in Charleston, South Carolina.


----------



## momdad4kids

3mama3,
  From Portland to Hershey/Harrisburg Pa its going to be about 8hrs  of driving and from there another 3 1/2 to I-64. If your going to stay in Charleston SC that's almost 12 hrs of from Hershey/Harrisburg Pa. Id try to be at least down to Strasburg or  Harrisburg Va. I-64 has some very nice scenery but don't expect to much for places to eat or stay through here unless your prepared to leave the hwy a bit. Most of the exits at least on the first half will be the usual fast food fare (McDonalds, BK, ect). For places to eat our kids love IHOP, Cracker Barrel is usually good and Bob Evans for a sit down restaurant can be really affordable as well. Normally we try to find a Howard Johnson Express Inn & Suites. The suites worked well for us especially when the kids were smaller, now there's some grumbling but for an overnight they suck it up, lol. If there's anything else don't be scared to ask


----------



## 3mama3

momdad4kids said:


> 3mama3,
> From Portland to Hershey/Harrisburg Pa its going to be about 8hrs  of driving and from there another 3 1/2 to I-64. If your going to stay in Charleston SC that's almost 12 hrs of from Hershey/Harrisburg Pa. Id try to be at least down to Strasburg or  Harrisburg Va. I-64 has some very nice scenery but don't expect to much for places to eat or stay through here unless your prepared to leave the hwy a bit. Most of the exits at least on the first half will be the usual fast food fare (McDonalds, BK, ect). For places to eat our kids love IHOP, Cracker Barrel is usually good and Bob Evans for a sit down restaurant can be really affordable as well. Normally we try to find a Howard Johnson Express Inn & Suites. The suites worked well for us especially when the kids were smaller, now there's some grumbling but for an overnight they suck it up, lol. If there's anything else don't be scared to ask


I thank you again!! I'll be studying the maps today during our winter storm! I'm sure I'll have more questions, I appreciate the help!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Over 2 months since someone posted!  Wow.

We're planning to be in Orlando from Aug 19-30.  My friend has a little bit of a mobility issue so we'd rather fly out of Charlottetown, but I've been researching out of Halifax, Moncton, Bangor, Portland and even Manchester and Boston.  We found some flights one day out of Halifax for under $500 but then with the bridge, gas, hotel and tolls, it still was over $600 per person.  It didn't seem worth it.  Flights are so horrible that I almost want to just bite the bullet and book something! I found one on Expedia for $709 but it's just so much more than I like to pay! I usually keep it $550 or less out of Charlottetown.   These ones are down with AC landing in Orlando at 11:35 in the morning (love that one!) and then going home leaving after lunch and getting home around midnight.   It's just so yucky to not see any good rates for the past ... well, I don't even know how long I've been watching them.  Probably 6 weeks.  Do you think a sale will come up? AC seems to have June flights for $455.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I looked around DisneyFreak, but didn't see anything to help.  Exchange rates are killing the deals ... sorry


----------



## wendyt_ca

We drove from Saint John, NB to Orlando this past Dec. We didn't find it that bad at all. We took about 2.5 days each way. And we would do it again down the road for sure. We are actually considering taking a long 3 week trip down in a couple of years and bringing out dog with us so we would do the drive again and look for places to stay that would allow us to have her.


----------



## leogecko

Delta out of halifax in Nov if your willing to fly mon to thursday is 397 a person!  To dis I go.  With the dollar right now that is a deal, I cant fly out of portland  for that.  Seen some dates also in sept and first week of dec, also some prices low 400


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Ted in Halifax said:


> I looked around DisneyFreak, but didn't see anything to help.  Exchange rates are killing the deals ... sorry



Thanks.  

I found something on United this morning for $493 CAD out of Charlottetown.  I was really excited, contacted my friend before trying to book, but United is giving me error messages and won't let me book!  Grrrr!  Finally find a good price and I can't book it!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I fly United a lot.  I find that one day the price can be high. the next day low and then back up again.  Keep looking


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Ted in Halifax said:


> I fly United a lot.  I find that one day the price can be high. the next day low and then back up again.  Keep looking



Thanks! I'm going to try calling them first to see if they can do something for me.  $493 out of Charlottetown is incredible.


----------



## MoCanada

We got tired of waiting for better deals and booked out of Charlottetown for November 5th. Was actually cheaper than Moncton or Halifax this time....Not too impressed with the $15 charge for choosing your seats now with AC....


----------



## DisneyFreak06

MoCanada said:


> We got tired of waiting for better deals and booked out of Charlottetown for November 5th. Was actually cheaper than Moncton or Halifax this time....Not too impressed with the $15 charge for choosing your seats now with AC....



Yay!  I'm scared as we're going in August and we've been waiting too.  I'm just not willing to pay that much.    The best deal I got was $470 out of Charlottetown. Before they charged for seats and the first bag.  LOL  Now you pay $25 for your first bag, $35 for your second bag (usually coming home, but likely not this time for me!) and then $15 at least for your seat.  It all adds up.  But then otherwise we pay $45 for the bridge, plus gas, tolls and parking, if not a hotel, to stay in Halifax or further.


----------



## mshanson3121

If anyone is traveling in May to mid-June, Allegiant has seats out of Portsmouth, NH for $49-69 US. Out of Bangor is running $70-100.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

lately, Ive been seeing some fares around $420 per person for just before march break and just after.  Ie March 9 to 23rd, via Delta


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I have been finding some decent prices out of Charlottetown, Halifax and Moncton around my time, but not for my dates!  We're pretty tied to them now.


----------



## LuzzBightyear

Hi

Has anyone followed prices leading up to March break before?  Is there an optimal time to buy?

Just looking now (from Halifax, Moncton, ad Ch’town), prices are so insane, like $1300 to $1500 per person! At first glance, it looked not too bad at around $600, but pretty much every flight only had 1 seat available at that price…not good for a family of 5. Even Bangor (which I really don’t want to do), is over $700.

In 2016, our March break ends over Easter weekend, so thinking it will be even worse than usual. I know it is doubtful getting deals at WDW during that time, and if flights are double what I am will to pay, I am just trying to get a sense if I should just forget about it and look at other destinations…


----------



## Ted in Halifax

There are delta flights that are around $400 to $420 a person right now that are as low as can be expected ... if I was going in March, I would buy at that price.  Ie March 9th to the 23rd are $400 each .... Works for the 16th to 30th too ... which gets Easter


----------



## East Coast Fanatic

We always fly out of maine on our trips. The drive for me is worth the savings(live in fredericton) and not having to go through customs is a bonus also. I just booked 4 flights out of bangor on delta in November for $1440 canadian and thats with the terrible exchange rate.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Well, United had another great deal on their site, but when I tried to book it, I got an error message again!  So annoying.  That was this morning.  This afternoon, I used my phone to check expedia, and I saw the same deal there.  I tried to book it but I kept getting an error with my credit card expiry date.  I checked it out and all was fine, tried mm/yyyy, yyyy/mm, mm/yy, yy/mm, and I even tried spelling out the month and then doing /yy and /yyyy.  Didn't work.  I was beyond annoyed!  So then I tried when I got home, on my home computer and I was able to book flights out of Charlottetown! 

Through Expedia we booked and got $977 for both of us return!  That's a great price.  Anything around $550 or less I am happy with, but anything under $500 I am excited with!

Dates are late Aug, in case anyone else is looking!  Specifically for us, Aug 19-30.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

congrats DisneyFreak06!


----------



## Tinkershelly

Good to hear, because we're looking for about a month later and the prices are awful.  This gives me hope, thanks!


----------



## Cfudge

WestJet YHZ-MCO via Toronto each way. Oct21-28. Depart 6:40AM arrive MCO 1:22PM going down, Depart MCO 2:15PM arrive YHZ 10:31PM on the way home. $467.86 PP all in. Saw the rate on the website and couldn't get it to process. Called Westjet and they ran it and the rate had gone up, they put me on hold and came back and honoured the rate I had online. Fantastic customer service!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Cfudge that is awesome!  Better than what United did for me when I called because it wouldn't process!  And I would have preferred WJ.  Great deal and great CS for you!


----------



## Cfudge

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Cfudge that is awesome!  Better than what United did for me when I called because it wouldn't process!  And I would have preferred WJ.  Great deal and great CS for you!


Absolutely! I Direct Messaged WJ on twitter and gave them the confirmation code, asked them to buy the rep a coffee for me  They tracked her down and said her great CS would be recognized.


----------



## troll181

Booked flight April 13-27 YHZ-MCO direct $427 Sunwing. No extra baggage fees either.


----------



## hockeymomNS

Don't forget that the 4th NS DIS Meet for Give Kids The World is coming up August 16th. Pete, Dustin, Kathy and Teresa from the DIS, along with Kaylee Rodiguez, Development Manager from Give Kids will be joining us this year. Come sit and talk Disney to your hearts content without feeling like a freak!!!! With so many DISers visiting, we have a whole weekend of fun planned so look us up at www.nsdismeet.weebly.com and join the fun.


----------



## simplyton

Newbie Alert !!!!!

Been lurking on the boards for the past few weeks as we looked to pull the trigger on a family trip out of Moncton in Jan/Feb 2016 

Today Westjet announced weekly direct flight from Charlottetown to MCO 
Initial offerings were only flex fares at $1350 rtn but tonights sale brought Econo fares of $440 

Delighted with family of 4 to MCO direct from 10mins along the road for $1600 

Promise I will introduce myself once I scrape myself off the ceiling  

TLDR - Westjet sale out of Charlottetown


----------



## Yahweh

As someone From PEI and have a Westjet credit card....I so excited the friday direct flights to orlando.  The time and hassle it'd save will be so nice!


----------



## wendyt_ca

We are flying to California in Oct from SJ and it was about $600 roundtrip. with the flights and the dollar it doesn't seem worth it to fly from Maine now. 

I do have a question. I have only flown from Canada a few times and every time on the way to my destination have had an overnight stay in Toronto as it was a work trip. Some friends are flying to Disney in Sept as well so I am trying to get the answer for them and myself. 
How does it work with the connection flight in Montreal? Do we need to grab an recheck our baggage on the way to the destination? I only have a 50 min layover so I am a bit concerned about what the process will be there. Does anyone have experience with this? 

My friend has a stopover in Montreal and then Chicago then flies to Orlando as well. So I am guessing he may have to recheck his baggage in Chicago? Sorry I am just a little confused by the process lol! I know coming home in Montreal we will need to recheck luggage there because I have this experience for the flights home. Just not the opposite direction.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Montreal has a pre-clearance area for US customs. You no longer need to get your bags in Montreal. If I remember correctly, they will show you a picture of your bag. Neither of you will have to get your bags in Montreal or Chicago because they will be checked through to your final US destination.


----------



## sprmom

Hi there, it's time to revive the thread, anyone have thoughts on leaving November 1st from Halifax? I have to be down for a week and my dates aren't flexible, but fares seem high for what you get and its usually 2 stops for the lower fares.  My go to airlines are Air Canada (just because I'm elite status there with work), and United.  US Air/AA seem really high and Westjet too.  Even Tampa would be alright. Maybe send suggestions and I can check them out this week.


----------



## sprmom

Also should have added, I need flights from Halifax to Anaheim for Dec 6 for one week as well. Preferably into John Wayne, SNA, but LAX would do either way.


----------



## U2FanHfx

I am going one way to Orlando from Halifax on October 12 and got 290 taxes in on Delta.  Best I could find.


----------



## Cfudge

Thought this might be a helpful idea for fellow Maritimers - What's your flight search plan?

When I'm on the hunt I usually compare Air Canada and Westjet's websites against Kayak and Expedia. If I spot anything suggesting Delta/United on Kayak then I'll jump to their home sites to compare. I also then usually scan Southwest for Portland/Manchester/Boston to MCO. Seems like Manchester is usually the best price. Just got a WestJet World Elite card for the $99 annual companion fare so that may drag us towards Westjet.

And then I get tired, search the driving route once again and remind myself that I have a 3 year old and we are not driving from Halifax to Orlando yet. Not if we want to stay sane 

What's your search plan?

Also - this regularly happens on Sunday mornings with a coffee. I find it relaxing somehow.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I use Google flights some too.  Then book through the actual website. Last time I found a great flight on Google flights, it connected me to United (flight was with them) but kept getting an error message.  I called United, they said it was because one of the flights was Air Canada, and the flight price went up. Fine, but then adjust your flight pricing and don't keep advertising for that rate!  I called twice and I had decided I was not going to book with them.  In the end, I found the flight at the great rate again ($488 pp out of Charlottetown, two connections, but for that price out of home, I was willing to deal with it!) and booked it through Expedia.  Expedia had no issues booking that rate.  No problems with the flights, except a few little delays and NO time to even pee in the airports during the connections on the way down, service was fine.  Next time, I'll pay a little more, but fly out earlier again. I prefer landing earlier in Orlando.


----------



## Cfudge

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I prefer landing earlier in Orlando.



Our goal is always the roughly 1PM landing at MCO....has us checked in and rolling into Wolfgang Puck Express at DD just in time for an early supper


----------



## Cfudge

Playing around with dates in April/May. Looking to use Westjet...my kingdom for a YHZ-MCO direct flight! They used to exist.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Cfudge said:


> Our goal is always the roughly 1PM landing at MCO....has us checked in and rolling into Wolfgang Puck Express at DD just in time for an early supper



I love getting there earlier best! There used to be a great AC connection through Montreal and we'd land around 11:30 am.  I loved that!  



Cfudge said:


> Playing around with dates in April/May. Looking to use Westjet...my kingdom for a YHZ-MCO direct flight! They used to exist.



I can see Sunday nights from YHZ and Sunday mornings to return.  I just played with April 16-24.  I'm not sure when they stop flying direct though.


----------



## Cfudge

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I love getting there earlier best! There used to be a great AC connection through Montreal and we'd land around 11:30 am.  I loved that!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see Sunday nights from YHZ and Sunday mornings to return.  I just played with April 16-24.  I'm not sure when they stop flying direct though.



Thanks! Searching now.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Cfudge said:


> Thanks! Searching now.



Good luck!


----------



## simplyton

Im seeing Sun, Thu & Fri flights direct from Halifax (from 17th April onwards) all around the $550-$600 mark


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Here's what I usually do.  I always use google flights as my search engine.  I load my Halifax to Orlando info in with my approximate dates, plus the number of travelers.  I then click on my staring date to set the + or - days feature to 3.  Then I hunt for the cheapest combination.  I do in some cases load extra destinations into google (ie add Miami, Tampa Bay etc) to see if there is a freak fare, but rarely does this create anything.  I always book my fare before I book any other aspect of my trip.  The airfare is the foundation of my trip.  I have the $99 companion fare, but since Westjet is usually more expensive from YHZ, it doesn't make sense to use it for this (since 4 of use travel).  I do use the companion fare when I travel in Canada with just my wife (so far, Vancouver, Yellowknife)


----------



## Cfudge

In case anyone is looking - check out that two day Westjet sale that ends today. Halifax isn't listed as one of the feature cities but I priced YHZ-MCO Jan 19-26 for $409 PP. That's with the return flight being direct at $178.74! Best I could find with a little searching. Didn't get into checking Feb/March.


----------



## MikeyNS

I bit the bullet for our November trip and it was all over the place for pricing. 
I finally found a 25k aeroplan flight for our dates (5th-13th), ~$130 in fees (YHZ-MCO via YYZ and back via YUL), then I went to book additional cash flights and they were all around $950 return. 
Yikes. Luckily we had enough Avion/TD travel points for the rest of the tickets.

Booked a January flight for the marathon weekend via Airmiles. Direct to boot, so that was nice to actually find a decent Airmiles flight.

Now we need tickets for March break, and I think the $99 companion fares are going to come in handy. I'd hate to be paying outright for all these flights.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

MikeyNS, that's similar to what we did ... 4 people - tickets on Mileage plus 50,000 points plus taxes, then coming back I booked through Amex using money from my points 
•March 7 Cost Flights to MCO $200 USD = $260 cdn
•March 16 Cost Flights to YHZ 1150-450= $700 cdn


----------



## Applemomma

The prices out of Halifax for Feb (university spring break 13-20th) are scaring the crap out of me! Prices are coming out to almost as much as the rest of the vacation! And I take it Sunwing and Airtransat don't fly in Feb?


----------



## vincent00

Booked our return flight from Halifax for mid-Nov trip last month, $1175 for two adults. Popped back on to WestJet this Sunday evening hoping to recoup a few dollars; same flights, dates and times for $810. Bloody well know I submitted a "Price Drop Guarantee" request for the difference right away! 

There are deals to be had, and I've always found WestJet's best prices for YHZ are randomly scattered; rarely are the best prices found with a seat sale or promo code...or so has been my experience.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I found fares this year to be crazy.  That being said, I see a few $360+ CDN return fares for October and November.  Only down side is that some have 2 stops.  But $360 is $360!


----------



## Applemomma

Seriously Delta? $1300 per person for a Feb flight?! That defies logic....


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Applemomma, also the days of flying cheap out of Maine or New Hampshire are drying up.  Even a fare of $300 USD is almost $400 cdn.


----------



## pkhosla

HI All-- Glad to see this thread!  I typically use https://skiplagged.com to search the dates I require.  I check FLL and MCO, as the silver or spirit connection FLL can usually be picked up for 99.00 or better.  

For Christmas we picked up a MCO direct YHZ return on for 206.00 CAD taxes in pp on AC.  Going down-- we weren't so lucky-- Did market fare points on AEROPLAN.   

Also traveling end of March beginning of Sept--- snagged the direct to FLL--- cruise, then silver to MCO then via toronto back-- mostly points for that one as the itinerary was crazy expensive.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I see through United a few cheap flights ... as an example YHZ to MCO  November 17th to December 1, $356.51 CAD


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Just a heads up for anyone who wants a cheap fare from YHZ to MCO ....  I see a few options late November/Early december.  

Example: 4 people - Delta
TUE06DEC
YHZ05:30 AM to MCO1:27 PM

TUE20DEC
MCO12:05 PM to YHZ7:15 PM

Total (4 passengers)
C$ 1,303 CAD

A few other combos available ... you could save $20 or so more, by booking tickets as one ways ...

Link:


https://www.google.ca/flights/#search;f=YHZ;t=MCO,SFB;d=2016-12-06;r=2016-12-20;px=4;mc=d


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Ted in Halifax said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who wants a cheap fare from YHZ to MCO ....  I see a few options late November/Early december.
> 
> Example: 4 people - Delta
> TUE06DEC
> YHZ05:30 AM to MCO1:27 PM
> 
> TUE20DEC
> MCO12:05 PM to YHZ7:15 PM
> 
> Total (4 passengers)
> C$ 1,303 CAD
> 
> A few other combos available ... you could save $20 or so more, by booking tickets as one ways ...
> 
> Link:
> 
> 
> https://www.google.ca/flights/#search;f=YHZ;t=MCO,SFB;d=2016-12-06;r=2016-12-20;px=4;mc=d



I wish!  The earliest I'll be doing Walt Disney World again is next August, or maybe not until 2020 or 2021.  Hee hee


----------



## Honeystar120608

Ted in Halifax said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who wants a cheap fare from YHZ to MCO ....  I see a few options late November/Early december.
> 
> Example: 4 people - Delta
> TUE06DEC
> YHZ05:30 AM to MCO1:27 PM
> 
> TUE20DEC
> MCO12:05 PM to YHZ7:15 PM
> 
> Total (4 passengers)
> C$ 1,303 CAD
> 
> A few other combos available ... you could save $20 or so more, by booking tickets as one ways ...
> 
> Link:
> 
> 
> https://www.google.ca/flights/#search;f=YHZ;t=MCO,SFB;d=2016-12-06;r=2016-12-20;px=4;mc=d




I need that to come to Moncton!!! Ugh. I will check it out regardless. Looks like a direct flight?


----------



## Tinkershelly

Ted in Halifax said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who wants a cheap fare from YHZ to MCO ....  I see a few options late November/Early december.
> 
> Example: 4 people - Delta
> TUE06DEC
> YHZ05:30 AM to MCO1:27 PM
> 
> TUE20DEC
> MCO12:05 PM to YHZ7:15 PM
> 
> Total (4 passengers)
> C$ 1,303 CAD
> 
> A few other combos available ... you could save $20 or so more, by booking tickets as one ways ...
> 
> Link:
> 
> 
> https://www.google.ca/flights/#search;f=YHZ;t=MCO,SFB;d=2016-12-06;r=2016-12-20;px=4;mc=d



FYI, starting October 1 Delta no longer flies from Halifax to New York, so many of Delta flights out of Halifax will be through Boston (with fewer connection choices) or Toronto (Westjet operated).


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Honeystar120608 said:


> I need that to come to Moncton!!! Ugh. I will check it out regardless. Looks like a direct flight?



Not a direct flight for sure.   

This combo has one direct component ...
http://goo.gl/flights/xf2X


----------



## Ted in Halifax

http://goo.gl/flights/N8Bv


Nov 22 to Dec 20 4 people $1,289.  Too long a stay, but great price.  return is direct ....


http://goo.gl/flights/zFDx shows DEC 8th to the 20th for slightly more


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Tue, Mar 28

12:40 PM – 1:30 PM  Halifax (YHZ) – Boston (BOS)

1h 50m Layover in Boston BOS3h 50m

5:20 PM – 8:29 PM Boston (BOS) – Atlanta (ATL) 3h 09m

Layover in Atlanta ATL37m

9:06 PM – 10:41 PM Atlanta (ATL) – Orlando, Florida (MCO)


Wed, Apr 5

7:20 AM – 8:58 AM Orlando, Florida (MCO) – Atlanta (ATL)

1h 38m Layover in Atlanta ATL2h 17m

11:15 AM – 1:50 PM Atlanta (ATL) – Boston (BOS)

2h 35m Layover in Boston BOS2h 45m

4:35 PM – 7:13 PM Boston (BOS) – Halifax (YHZ)


Total (4 passengers) C$ 1,111  CAD


----------



## DisneyNB

March 21-29, 2017 

Southwest

Manchester, NH -MCO Direct

$1030.80 USD Return for 4 

Yes, we have a fair drive but I love the fact that it's direct.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I see flights in January and early Feb from YHZ to JAX for $276 per person on United. Not bad ...


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just booked three of us YHZ to MCO, with one connection in YYZ and then coming home MCO to YHZ, via BOS on Westjet/Delta = $1192 all in ($397 each), February 1-12, 2018.
Our days of travel are a Thursday and Monday, so not many flight options on those days of the week.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

That's a good fare ... best i see for that route (YHZ to MCO) is Feb 3 to 14th for $1,255 for four .... $314 a person,


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yea, I just wanted to keep it under $400 pp.  I like how we won't have customs until we land in Halifax as well.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Any fare under $400 is a deal .....


----------



## mariethecat

I have a flight booked from YHZ to MCO direct both ways January 19 to Feb 3 rd for $345 each. These were Friday flights and Wednesday flights were $291 when we booked the flights a few weeks ago with westjet.
This is the lowest I have paid since I started going to WDW in 2000 and still can’t believe the deal we got.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

mariethecat, you are right.  That is a deal.  My best was $326 from YHZ to MCO but that was a very rare fare.   I'm holding out for $250


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just got tired of watching and waiting. For months, the lowest rate for our exact dates was what we ended up paying.  If we had more flexibility by even a day or two on either end, we could have saved another $50 pp.  

I don't even check websites for airfares now as I would be ticked at myself if the flight prices dropped.


----------



## Tinkershelly

Air Canada has a 13% off promotion right now.  I just bought return airfare from Halifax to Orlando non-stop in January for $379. I think the promotion ends today.


----------



## M&M mom

We booked with Delta airlines.  From Halifax to MCO for $362 pp.  Leaving Sunday, March 4 and returning on Tuesday, March 13.  We have 2 stops each way which I'm not thrilled about but we were happy with the price so I booked it.


----------

